# Cliff's last CRT HT Meet: A tribute to the AVS CRT Family!



## overclkr

So here we go! I want to have one last meet to showcase Ken's amazing knowledge for all to see and especially want to dedicate this meet to all of the KICK ASS people from the AVS CRT Forum that I have met over the years.


It has been one hell of a ride and an AWESOME ride at that! I'm looking right now at Saturday, June 23rd so all who would like to come hang for a day to bring the family back together once again please feel free to announce your presence!











I'm a bit tired right now just returning from meeting all of the absolute fine folk out at the east coast Zilla meet and need sleep as I have to work in the morning but will post more soon!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Just requested the time off leading up to it, I'll try to get there a head of time to help you out if needed, I'm not missing this one bro. When your brain is in better shape let me know some of the hotels in the area.


----------



## madpoet

I might actually try and make this one


----------



## mp20748

I would also like to make this. Cliff, I must admit. As blatant and brash as you come across on the forum, I found you to be a rather pleasant person to be around. Much to my surprise. I actually enjoyed your company.


You're just a straight-up down to earth kind of guy. My kind of peeps..


----------



## garyfritz

"Cliff's *last* CRT HT meet" ??


What, are you planning to switch to an RS1 after this!?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just requested the time off leading up to it, I'll try to get there a head of time to help you out if needed, I'm not missing this one bro. When your brain is in better shape let me know some of the hotels in the area.



Awesome dude. Get your liver ready.
























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpoet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I might actually try and make this one



Hope you can come out big dog!


Cliff


----------



## Curt Palme

As I said on some other thread, if you're holding a meet and there's 1/2 the turnout that there was this past weekend, I'm COMING EAST!


Let's see how many people will be there for this one..


I'll bring back bacon and some maple syrup. We'll pour it on the beavers and that will make for a real Canadian party!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would also like to make this. Cliff, I must admit. As blatant and brash as you come across on the forum, I found you to be a rather pleasant person to be around. Much to my surprise. I actually enjoyed your company.
> 
> 
> You're just a straight-up down to earth kind of guy. My kind of peeps..



Your a kick ass guy Mike. It was awesome to spend the weekend with you!


And yes, your my kind of peeps as well.










I really hope you can make it out.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyfritz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Cliff's *last* CRT HT meet" ??
> 
> 
> What, are you planning to switch to an RS1 after this!?



Nah, no RS1. I just want to kind of go out with a big BANG!










After the meet, I will be settling down for a long time from both the forum and HT.


Cliff


----------



## madpoet

Curt, on a serious note if you come you've got to bring me some maple wine








. I can't buy the darn stuff here in the U.S., and my stock ran out!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I said on some other thread, if you're holding a meet and there's 1/2 the turnout that there was this past weekend, I'm COMING EAST!
> 
> 
> Let's see how many people will be there for this one..
> 
> 
> I'll bring back bacon and some maple syrup. We'll pour it on the beavers and that will make for a real Canadian party!



Um, you need to get your liver ready too!










This is gonna be too cool!


Cliff


----------



## aspec2

Cliff, I might be able to do it one more time. Be nice to see the difference tween the Zilla and the stack. If I can make it, I'll bring something good.


Walt


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aspec2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff, I might be able to do it one more time. Be nice to see the difference tween the Zilla and the stack. If I can make it, I'll bring something good.
> 
> 
> Walt



You got it Walt! Your on the list.










Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

_A liver is a bad thing it should be punished =8^)_



Points to his liver, oh your going down buddy... I'll see if I can get another bottle of the green fairy that always makes for a good time haha


----------



## Curt Palme

Absinthe is very good stuff. I've never tried it, but a morning radio show drank some while doing an interview. Funny as hell! I think it's available at www.thegreenfairy.com 


edit: yep, that's it. Legal to boot, and that site is legit.


----------



## garyfritz

Interesting. Absinthe has been illegal in many countries for nearly a century -- it had the reputation that it could give great "visions" but it supposedly could also rot your brain, cause criminal behavior, etc. But apparently that was a "reefer madness"-type scaremongering. Now the ban has been lifted in most countries (except the US, where it's illegal to sell, but not to possess or consume??), and you can once again buy "real" Absinthe. Hmm, might have to give it a try...


----------



## madpoet

Best of luck to you, but that stuff is seriously bad. I wouldn't touch absinthe with Dave's mouth


----------



## garyfritz

That's the reputation, but apparently it is not true. Maybe the reported ill effects came from impure alcohol or other adulterations, but basic absinthe itself is no more dangerous or psychotropic than any other similar alcoholic drink. A PubMed article referenced by the Wikipedia absinthe entry says "commercially manufactured absinthe appears to not cause detrimental health effects other than those encountered in common alcoholism."


So it shouldn't hurt you, but it won't produce any results other than a good rip-roaring drunk. Oh well.


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


If you have the room, I'd love to come and see Arli's handy work and see the difference from the blend last time. I'm amazed at the awesome picture quality on such a big screen.



MIKE


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> If you have the room, I'd love to come and see Arli's handy work and see the difference from the blend last time. I'm amazed at the awesome picture quality on such a big screen.
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE



Mike,


YOU BETTER COME HANG OUT WITH US!!!!!

















Cliff


----------



## JBJR

Cliffy you're just to cool "BIG DOG"










It was great to finally me you in the person and hang out for a while with you. Arli was one awesome "DUDE" as well!

I hope I can make this as well. I'll try to tag along with MP if I can!



John


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBJR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy you're just to cool "BIG DOG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to finally me you in the person and hang out for a while with you. Arli was one awesome "DUDE" as well!
> 
> I hope I can make this as well. I'll try to tag along with MP if I can!
> 
> 
> 
> John



Right back at you John.










I really hope you guys come out as well. You'll get a real kick out of us midwest folk!!!!!
















*SOUTH SIDE!!!!!!!*


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Tentative Starting List:


Bomrat (Arli)

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellog

Clarence

Madpoet

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

JBJR (John)

DA DOC!


And of course,

*MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*










Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

hay cliffy, i haven't commited yet.. i see i am the first on the list... well a few drinks and you can talk me into coming sence it is close to the house


----------



## garyfritz

Cliffy, when you gonna post a pic of that hottie wife for those of us who can't make the trek??


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tentative Starting List:
> 
> 
> Bomrat (Arli)
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> Don Kellog
> 
> Clarence
> 
> Madpoet
> 
> Mike Parker
> 
> Curt Palme
> 
> Aspec2 (Walt)
> 
> Skylooker1 (Mike)
> 
> JBJR (John)
> 
> 
> And of course,
> 
> *MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



She better have some
*

SINGLE FRIENDS!*


(and they're all invited!)


Revised list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellog

Clarence

Madpoet

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

JBJR (John)


Hottie blonde 1

hottie blonde 2

hottie blonde 3

hottle brunette 1

hottie brunette 2


etc...


----------



## dochlywd

Allright Cliffy,


I've marked this one down on my calendar! As of now, I am in and have crossed off the dates as "unavailable"!


Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hay cliffy, i haven't commited yet.. i see i am the first on the list... well a few drinks and you can talk me into coming sence it is close to the house



Ahhhhh...... Another weekend of liver damage.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyfritz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy, when you gonna post a pic of that hottie wife for those of us who can't make the trek??



Ya know, every time I ask her to take her pants down to get a pic of that sweet back blossom, well, I end up hitting it instead!!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> She better have some
> *
> 
> SINGLE FRIENDS!*
> 
> 
> (and they're all invited!)
> 
> 
> Revised list:
> 
> 
> Bomrat (Arli)
> 
> Ken Whitcomb
> 
> Don Kellog
> 
> Clarence
> 
> Madpoet
> 
> Mike Parker
> 
> Curt Palme
> 
> Aspec2 (Walt)
> 
> Skylooker1 (Mike)
> 
> JBJR (John)
> 
> 
> Hottie blonde 1
> 
> hottie blonde 2
> 
> hottie blonde 3
> 
> hottle brunette 1
> 
> hottie brunette 2
> 
> 
> etc...



Oh, big dog, hell yeah, you should actually come in Friday night so I can treat you to well, a nice treat!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Allright Cliffy,
> 
> 
> I've marked this one down on my calendar! As of now, I am in and have crossed off the dates as "unavailable"!
> 
> 
> Doc



Yo da man Doc!!!!! List updated!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Here is a little preview guys:



















Cliffy


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya know, every time I ask her to take her pants down to get a pic of that sweet back blossom, well, I end up hitting it instead!!!!!!



Invite Pete to bring his camera. Plus, now you know you can trust him not to touch the model.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, big dog, hell yeah, you should actually come in Friday night so I can treat you to well, a nice treat!!!!!!



Do they accept Canadian dollars?
_Where aboot do I put this loonie?_










Count me in on that particular late-night road trip.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Invite Pete to bring his camera. Plus, now you know you can trust him not to touch the model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they accept Canadian dollars? _Where aboot do I put this loonie?_
> 
> 
> Count me in on that particular late-night road trip.



Now that would be just too damn cool! Do you think he would come up?


As far as that late night trip.........









































*MUST GUARD THE KEYS!*

















Cliffy


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a little preview guys:



I didn't know until we watched the credits this weekend... that's Dwight Yoakam








http://imdb.com/name/nm0948267/ 


Hmmm... he was in Wedding Crashers too, as "Mr. Kroeger" with Rebecca De Mornay as Mrs. Kroeger...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wedding Crashers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> [first lines]
> 
> Mr. Kroeger: I don't have custody of the kids.
> 
> Mrs. Kroeger: You know what?
> 
> Mr. Kroeger: I don't get custody.
> 
> Mrs. Kroeger: It is an insane pathetic joke, what I've had to go through.
> 
> Mr. Kroeger: Right now, right now, she doesn't know where the kids are, do you?
> 
> Mrs. Kroeger: Do not talk about me as a mother.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't know until we watched the credits this weekend... that's Dwight Yoakam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imdb.com/name/nm0948267/
> 
> 
> Hmmm... he was in Wedding Crashers too, as "Mr. Kroeger" with Rebecca De Mornay as Mrs. Kroeger...



Awesome!!!


----------



## wallace1234

Of all the weekends to pick from. Our 24th aniversay!


Ok, if I can get some good excuses to give to the wife, I'm there! And the liver will be ready!


I want to see some of that stacking sch!t... And, hear those Klipsch horns! Horns are where its at for ht.


How much is a limo from O'Hare to your place? I plan on being primed by the time I get there, so no rental cars!


I'll make sure to have jerky on hand.


wallace


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya know, every time I ask her to take her pants down to get a pic of that sweet back blossom, well, I end up hitting it instead!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy














Thanks Cliff. Only a true friend would have been so generous. I hope to see more at your meet.


Art


----------



## overclkr

Ok guys, just got confirmation from Don Kellogg. We will MOST DEFINITELY BE DOING A DIRECT COMPARISON to the RS1. Yes, the little digital bastard will be at my meet.










This is getting good!


Dont wait too long to join in guys as I only have so much room and my theater will only seat about 8 with the rest left for standing room so unfortunately, I will have to close the list when it gets to the point to where it will be too much.


I CANT WAIT! GOTTA LOVE FAMILY!
































Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

Damnit! Put me in! I'll find a way.


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes Digital Bastard... Small Bright about the same weight as one of the Lens on the G90







..


Booking a room, Put in vacation time, closed my calendar, picking out thermos for you hahaha...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cliff. Only a true friend would have been so generous. I hope to see more at your meet.
> 
> 
> Art



Woo HOO!!!! Talk about phreaking awesome (fill in the proper wording on that metaphor).
























This is going to be so much fun in so many ways.


Not only that, but damn, the horsepower in my house is going to be absolutely SICK!










Mr. Sonneborn, glad to add you to the list.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damnit! Put me in! I'll find a way.
> 
> 
> wallace



Wallace,


Your beyond kick ass and the meet would NOT BE THE SAME WITHOUT YOU!


I promise, your relaxation throughout the day will be mostly well, relaxed.










Maybe you could bring the wife with you?


Plenty of significant others will be here I'm sure!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes Digital Bastard... Small Bright about the same weight as one of the Lens on the G90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Booking a room, Put in vacation time, closed my calendar, picking out thermos for you hahaha...



The party is starting already! LET'S ROCK!!!!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:










Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn (This guy and the guy below are the reason why I'm so damn addicted to HT).









Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Madpoet

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

JBJR (John)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)


And of course,

*MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cliff. Only a true friend would have been so generous. I hope to see more at your meet.
> 
> 
> Art




BTW, you did a GREAT job of showing the forum how nice my wife's ass really is.
























Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

That's one hell of a list of people can't wait. With that much brain power in one area you might want to get a permit.


Now about those midget strippers...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a list of people can't wait. With that much brain power in one area you might want to get a permit.
> 
> 
> Now about those midget strippers...



Hmmm......


"Midget Strippers"........










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

BTW Guys, don't be scared off by the whole "8 person in the theater" thing!


I will shuffle people in and out all day!


I figure I'll maxx out at about 30.


I THINK I have the room.










Keep em coming!


Where is Kipp?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8&page=1&pp=30 


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Kipp has been sacked, we've replaced him with Ralph' the Wonder Llama, Red Llamas, 142 Mexican Whooping Llamas, 14 North Chilean Guanacos (closely related to the llama), Reg Llama of Brixton, and 76000 Battery Llamas from 'Llama Fresh Farms Ltd' near Paraguay".


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cliff. Only a true friend would have been so generous. I hope to see more at your meet.
> 
> 
> Art




Nice picture, think this says it all....


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice picture, think this says it all....



I'm blushing just seeing that. What a GREAT example of well, me!


Remember this guys?









































Cliffy


----------



## overclkr









And this:









































Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Cliff,

Could you post some motel info ? I want to drink (a lot) so I don't want to drive all the way back. If I get freaked out by the bass will your wife hold my hand..... oh wait, we don't know if John Gannon is coming yet.
























Art


----------



## James McClellan

Cliff,


How firm is the date? If it's pretty much set in stone, then I'dl like to attend as well. I wasn't able to make your Blendzilla meet...or William's Blendzilla meet*







, but I've already got the go-ahead from the boss for this one ("I think you're crazy, but sure, no problem"







).


Which airport is the closest to your house? O'Hare?



*hopefully, Blendzilla East #2 will take place. If so, I'm in like Flinn...whoever the hell he is.



James


----------



## Catdaddy67

Those pictures look great.


Why last meet?


----------



## Curt Palme

Cliff is about to take the trip into stacked G90 Nirvana. I don't quite know the details, but it involves HD porn, hookers, mountains of coke and lots of alcohol. Anyone coming close to the theater door that will let in ambient light will be met by:


'SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEN'" and will be shot on sight.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Could you post some motel info ? I want to drink (a lot) so I don't want to drive all the way back. If I get freaked out by the bass will your wife hold my hand..... oh wait, we don't know if John Gannon is coming yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



LOL!!!!!


Yes, let me see what is closest and nice and I'll get back to you ok?


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James McClellan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> How firm is the date? If it's pretty much set in stone, then I'dl like to attend as well. I wasn't able to make your Blendzilla meet...or William's Blendzilla meet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I've already got the go-ahead from the boss for this one ("I think you're crazy, but sure, no problem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Which airport is the closest to your house? O'Hare?
> 
> 
> 
> *hopefully, Blendzilla East #2 will take place. If so, I'm in like Flinn...whoever the hell he is.
> 
> 
> 
> James



James,


It's as firm as my wife's rear end.










Welcome and your on the list.


The closest airport to my place is Midway. It's about a 40 minute drive to my place from midway.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:










Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn (This guy and the guy below are the reason why I'm so damn addicted to HT).









Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Madpoet

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

JBJR (John)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

And of course,

*MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh that does it I'm calling dibs on one of Cliff's lamp shades.. Singing Danny Boy with out one, well it just tant the same..


Maybe we just need to charter a home theater fraternity. Your my boy Blue... Your my Boy!!!


----------



## zamboniman

Count me as tentative.... and possibly the wifey too.. depending on whether the calendar is clear that day. I'll let you know.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Bump I need to think about things to come, to distract me from the things that are...

*MORE COWBELL !!!!!!!!*


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bump I need to think about things to come, to distract me from the things that are...
> 
> *MORE COWBELL !!!!!!!!*



Just keep having visions of RS1's dancing through your head and you'll be in good shape big dog!










Like I was telling you when I was talking to you before, I think the guys are going to be pleasantly suprised on this little d#*it&L!


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh that does it I'm calling dibs on one of Cliff's lamp shades.. Singing Danny Boy with out one, well it just tant the same..
> 
> 
> Maybe we just need to charter a home theater fraternity. Your my boy Blue... Your my Boy!!!



You don't need a lamp shade,you just need that hat that they should serve a bowl of soup with.


Hey Smails, thousand bucks says you miss that put !










Art


----------



## wkosmann

Dear Cliffy;


I would like to come and view that G90 stack! Is there still room left? If so, I will almost certainly drive. I will check into car pooling with Mike, John and Don.


Williamj


PS: Can an OEM PS3 Bluray drive be used in an HTPC?


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PS: Can an OEM PS3 Bluray drive be used in an HTPC?



I think it'd be easier and cheaper to get a Blu-Ray PC drive/recorder like the Sony BWU-100A ( link )... list is $699 but ebay price (NIB) is


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You don't need a lamp shade,you just need that hat that they should serve a bowl of soup with.
> 
> 
> Hey Smails, thousand bucks says you miss that put !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Ahh yes the hat..


Oh, this is the worst-looking hat I ever saw. What, when you buy a hat like this I bet you get a free bowl of soup, huh?


[looks at Judge Smails, who's wearing the same hat]


Oh, it looks good on you though.


OR...


You're a lot of woman, you know that? Yeah, wanna make 14 dollars the hard way?


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just keep having visions of RS1's dancing through your head and you'll be in good shape big dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I was telling you when I was talking to you before, I think the guys are going to be pleasantly suprised on this little d#*it&L!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Yeah that's much better than sugar plums dancing in my head, and allot safer than G90s. Boy if I had G90's dancing in my head I'd worry some one would wake me up to fast. You know how the holo deck malfuctions all the time







One could get crushed.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dear Cliffy;
> 
> 
> I would like to come and view that G90 stack! Is there still room left? If so, I will almost certainly drive. I will check into car pooling with Mike, John and Don.
> 
> 
> Williamj
> 
> 
> PS: Can an OEM PS3 Bluray drive be used in an HTPC?



William, you don't even have to ask. Of course you can come hang!!!!!










Looking foward to your visit!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn (This guy and the guy below are the reason why I'm so damn addicted to HT).

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Madpoet

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

JBJR (John)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)


WHERE IN THE HELL IS KIPP?


And of course,

*MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*


Cliffy


----------



## yborstrip

Cliff

I would like to attend.

Blaine


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yborstrip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff
> 
> I would like to attend.
> 
> Blaine



Only if you bring the hottie tape.


Oh, and this time, we are going to watch some of it!!!!!!

















Welcome Blaine!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Ok guys,


I've decided that it is going to be best to cut this off at about 30 people not including Ken. Just an FYI.










Cliffy


----------



## wkosmann

Dear Clliffy;


"PS: Can an OEM PS3 Bluray drive be used in an HTPC?"


Leaving out the cost factor, it is technically possible? Do you know what the data and power interfaces are, and if they are compatible with a PC? Or if surgery is required?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dear Clliffy;
> 
> 
> "PS: Can an OEM PS3 Bluray drive be used in an HTPC?"
> 
> 
> Leaving out the cost factor, it is technically possible? Do you know what the data and power interfaces are, and if they are compatible with a PC? Or if surgery is required?



William,


I've never tried it, but I do know that Pioneer is coming out VERY VERY soon with a drive that plays blue ray and burns DVD/CD for 299 bucks.

http://www.qj.net/Pioneer-announces-...g/49/aid/91188 


I'd rather drop the 300 on the stand alone drive.

















Cliffy


----------



## Clarence

Sweet! I'm getting that. I'll bring it to your meet.


Oh wait... it can't record BD, so I'll probably stick with the BWU-100A burner.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

HP Just did an announcement on this they are going to ship two machines with the read/write Blu-Ray / Read HD DVD drives. These drives also read/write CD/DVD


http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/31931/118/


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't know until we watched the credits this weekend... that's Dwight Yoakam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imdb.com/name/nm0948267/
> 
> 
> Hmmm... he was in Wedding Crashers too, as "Mr. Kroeger" with Rebecca De Mornay as Mrs. Kroeger...



I loved him in Panic Room










Dwight is from my neck of the woods and I mean that literally, Pikeville is about 10 mins from me


-Gary


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sweet! I'm getting that. I'll bring it to your meet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait... it can't record BD, so I'll probably stick with the BWU-100A burner.



Yeah big dog, it doesn't burn BD but I figure with the cost of blanks, your better off buying hard drives.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Just in case anyone is looking for a nice 9" pj to pick up from here when they come out next month:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=835445 


Cliff


----------



## dochlywd

That's right. I'll deliver it to Cliffy's to save you on shipping!


Thanks Cliffy!


Doc


----------



## William Seaward

Mona and I will like to attend...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mona and I will like to attend...



William,


Your supposed to say, "Cliff, you better damn well have a spot for me and the ol' lady or I'm going to kick your ars!!!!!!"


















Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW Guys, don't be scared off by the whole "8 person in the theater" thing!
> 
> 
> I will shuffle people in and out all day!
> 
> 
> I figure I'll maxx out at about 30.
> 
> 
> I THINK I have the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep em coming!
> 
> 
> Where is Kipp?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8&page=1&pp=30
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliffy,

I am tentative. Sorry, been super busy with work.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kipp has been sacked, we've replaced him with Ralph' the Wonder Llama, Red Llamas, 142 Mexican Whooping Llamas, 14 North Chilean Guanacos (closely related to the llama), Reg Llama of Brixton, and 76000 Battery Llamas from 'Llama Fresh Farms Ltd' near Paraguay".




Hey...I was out before I was in???


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> I am tentative. Sorry, been super busy with work.



Um, yeah, I'm going to have to ask you to NOT work on Saturday.......










BTW, your going to need a designated driver!

















Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mona and I will like to attend...



I guess you are cheating too William. We both said we would attend the meet at Michael Curtis' in Allegan on that same day.










Art


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, I'm going to have to ask you to NOT work on Saturday.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your going to need a designated driver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Is it o.k. if Scott comes with me? He is a great DD.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it o.k. if Scott comes with me? He is a great DD.



Um, I expected that big dog. You didn't even have to ask!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Screwed up. Bad post.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you are cheating too William. We both said we would attend the meet at Michael Curtis' in Allegan on that same day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



I feel so special.










BREAK OUT THE BOOZE!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## zamboniman

hmm.. updated list.

I guess I get no love from the Cliffy..







Gee even offered to bring the wifey to distract yours while all the dudes get their drink on.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmm.. updated list.
> 
> I guess I get no love from the Cliffy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee even offered to bring the wifey to distract yours while all the dudes get their drink on.



My bad. I thought I put you in there big dog. SORRY!










Your in now!










Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Ok, I copied the wrong list. Let me fix it here:


Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn (This guy and the guy below are the reason why I'm so damn addicted to HT).

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Madpoet

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

JBJR (John)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman and wife!

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)

William and Mona

Kipp Jones and Scott


And of course,

*MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*


This is gonna be a BLAST!!!!!! I promise, I'll try to get some sleep the night before, I don't know though, might have to hit Club 390!!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Ok, now I think it's right. If I missed anyone let me know.










Damn wine........










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliffy,

I just picked up a new Glock 27. Do you have a CC permit in Indiana? I go for my Florida CC permit training on 6/10. Indiana honors the permit along with 30+ other states. So after I get the permit in September, I can come to your house packing heat. CEDIA too!!!


----------



## madpoet

Booze + porn + CRT arguments + guns... I smell disaster


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> I just picked up a new Glock 27. Do you have a CC permit in Indiana? I go for my Florida CC permit training on 6/10. Indiana honors the permit along with 30+ other states. So after I get the permit in September, I can come to your house packing heat. CEDIA too!!!



SWEET!!!! I have a Glock 9MM as well! I picked up a nice 35 round clip from one of the gun shows out here. Love it.


Must come to Cliff's crib COWBOY STYLE!!!!

















I haven't gotten the chance to go apply for my carry permit yet, but plan to soon.


EXACTLY one of the reasons why I moved to the hoosier state.










You wanna carjack who??????































Go ahead and take the car dumb ass! I love TARGET PRACTICE!!!!!!!

















CLiffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpoet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Booze + porn + CRT arguments + guns... I smell disaster



Nah, no disaster in my place big dog. Your gonna love it.










Hehehehe, he said porn........


Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

lucky bastards, i live in facist illinois, they make it amost impossible to own guns..

you have to have a foid card. then you can have toys









i prefer rifles with clips...


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpoet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Booze + porn + CRT arguments + guns... I smell disaster



Sounds like a hellva time! I guess I need to pick up a bullet proof vest on the way







. All the rest I can handle.


wallace


----------



## wallace1234

Just got the "official" kitchen pass! I'm there! Now, I gotta ask what can I cook, or make drinks?


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got the "official" kitchen pass! I'm there! Now, I gotta ask what can I cook, or make drinks?
> 
> 
> wallace



I don't want you to do a damn thing other than drink, converse, enjoy, soak up, relax, and just have one hell of a good time.


I wouldn't mind some of that jerky though if you want to stink up your luggage!!!!!!

















Seriously though, consider it a vacation, unless you REALLY want to put my smoker to work, your more than welcome!










I have to tell you though, once you go in the theater, you WILL NOT WANT TO LEAVE!










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SWEET!!!! I have a Glock 9MM as well! I picked up a nice 35 round clip from one of the gun shows out here. Love it.
> 
> 
> Must come to Cliff's crib COWBOY STYLE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten the chance to go apply for my carry permit yet, but plan to soon.
> 
> 
> EXACTLY one of the reasons why I moved to the hoosier state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna carjack who??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and take the car dumb ass! I love TARGET PRACTICE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLiffy



Cliff,

I also have a Glock 17. It is the full size 9mm. I also did pick up the 35 round mag. IL Senate just approved a limit on the sale of 11+ round mags. IL is so a$$ backwards.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kipp has been sacked, we've replaced him with Ralph' the Wonder Llama, Red Llamas, 142 Mexican Whooping Llamas, 14 North Chilean Guanacos (closely related to the llama), Reg Llama of Brixton, and 76000 Battery Llamas from 'Llama Fresh Farms Ltd' near Paraguay".



MP and the Holy Grail instead of Caddyshack, what's this world coming to?!


















Ken Whicomb


----------



## William Seaward

Art,


Cliffy is so special, that sometmes you have to make those hard decisions.


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SWEET!!!! I have a Glock 9MM as well! I picked up a nice 35 round clip from one of the gun shows out here. Love it.
> 
> 
> Must come to Cliff's crib COWBOY STYLE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten the chance to go apply for my carry permit yet, but plan to soon.
> 
> 
> EXACTLY one of the reasons why I moved to the hoosier state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna carjack who??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and take the car dumb ass! I love TARGET PRACTICE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLiffy




I thought we were going to see the guns that Ken tuned, But if we're having "show and tell", I'm licensed to carry.


Starting to sound like a Chicago organized family get-to-gether.


H&K fanatic.


MIKE


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought we were going to see the guns that Ken tuned, But if we're having "show and tell", I'm licensed to carry.
> 
> 
> Starting to sound like a Chicago organized family get-to-gether.
> 
> 
> H&K fanatic.
> 
> 
> MIKE



LOL!!!!


I guess I'll have to change it to:

*Cliff's CRT and GUN SHOW!*


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I also have a Glock 17. It is the full size 9mm. I also did pick up the 35 round mag. IL Senate just approved a limit on the sale of 11+ round mags. IL is so a$$ backwards.



Yes they are! That clip is bad ass isn't it? Makes the Glock look like a mini machine gun.










Cliffy


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That clip is bad ass isn't it? Makes the Glock look like a mini machine gun.



OK, Where's the gun "shots"...


I mean pictures.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## csedaniel

here ya go:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBjUDCyDCuI


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csedaniel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> here ya go:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBjUDCyDCuI



DAMN!!!!!!































I WANT ONE!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

If I had a gun, I would have shot my CRT long ago.


----------



## Gary Murrell

you guys are gonna scare anyone from coming to the meet with all this gun talk
















except maybe some KY boys like me











forget the Glocks







, I like my guns where they need a strainer to get the fingerprints afterwards, I carry this baby with me everywhere I go:











-Gary


----------



## Kipp Jones

I knew I have always liked you Gary, now I have another reason why.


----------



## Gary Murrell

same here Kipp










-Gary


----------



## NautikaL

All I have to say is thank god for your screenshots Cliff! My friends thought I was crazy for being anal about ambient light and convergence...until I sent them some of your screenshots. They look amazing...wish I could see it in person!


----------



## GarenT

Cliff,


If there is still room my wife and I would love to check out your amazing place.


Garen


----------



## overclkr

Yep Garen! Welcome aboard!










Gotta love the fact that the women will be able to get together and ***** about our HT obsessions!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you are cheating too William. We both said we would attend the meet at Michael Curtis' in Allegan on that same day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Art, will Angela be joining you? I hope so. Amazing understanding and intelligent woman!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NautikaL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I have to say is thank god for your screenshots Cliff! My friends thought I was crazy for being anal about ambient light and convergence...until I sent them some of your screenshots. They look amazing...wish I could see it in person!



Thanks much Jeff! El Mucho Appreciated.










I'm truly a sick person to have taken this setup to such an extreme but one GOOD thing that makes me happy is that I am not alone!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn (This guy and the guy below are the reason why I'm so damn addicted to HT).

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Madpoet

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

JBJR (John)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman and wife!

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)

William and Mona

Kipp Jones and Scott

GarenT and Wife


And of course,

*MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*


----------



## overclkr

Speeking of screenshots, Ruben, owner of SMX Screen Solutions is hosting my screenshots on his official site (of course my good bud Clarence took quite a few himself and then taught me how to take kick ass shots!).


You can see them here:

http://www.smxscreen.com 


Ruben is a kick ass guy and his screens are absolutely awesome beyond the first degree!!!!!










AVS has taken exclusive distributorship of his screens which is a good thing. He needed to take it to the next level big time. They are that good! Even Alan has one in his personal theater.


Time to steal some of his bandwith:






















































Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

You know I'd be there if I could!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Gino how far are you from Queens Land, one of my cousin's is a professor there. If I ever fly down to see her again I'll drop by. CSC has an office in the area as well maybe I'll transfer for a few months....


----------



## antorsae

Cliff - your screenshots always look amazing!!!


I also would really like to be there... which brings me to my next point... how about organizing something around CEDIA. That would make it a great excuse for me to fly out there, go to Cedia, and then also having a nice HT meet.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know I'd be there if I could!



I wish you could be here too Gino. It was too much fun hanging with you! I hope to one day make it out to the land of crazy snakes and Kangaroos!


How was New York? Are you guys recovered now?










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antorsae* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff - your screenshots always look amazing!!!
> 
> 
> I also would really like to be there... which brings me to my next point... how about organizing something around CEDIA. That would make it a great excuse for me to fly out there, go to Cedia, and then also having a nice HT meet.



Thanks big dog!!!! Coming from you, now I'm really feeling special!










I'm definitely sure we can arrange something for Cedia, but I have a bad feeling I'm going to need to retube by then!!!!


I'm not being forgiving to my G90's!

















Cliffy


----------



## garyfritz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gino how far are you from Queens Land, one of my cousin's is a professor there.



Don, Gino is IN Queensland, near Cairns. But since QLD is almost 3x the size of Texas, that doesn't narrow it down a lot.







If she teaches at the University of Queensland, she's probably in St Lucia -- which is 1000 miles down the coast ...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'll ask her she started lecturing there a while ago on Genetics and Evolution. Just sent her an email, hoping to get down under soon. I have family there as well as coworkers, most of my team is based of there.


Plently of reason to take the long arse flight =8^)


----------



## madpoet

Well sadly, I will not be able to attend. I was reminded by my wife that my sister is getting married that weekend. I don't much like the guy, so that's probably why I forgot


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh man.. I was looking forward to finally meeting you... Hope they have an open bar


----------



## madpoet

Yep, I am going to make him pay.


I shouldn't be so hard on the guy, he's nice enough. Just not my cup of tea at all. My sister is 5 years younger than me, and he is 8 years older than me. He's actually slightly closer in age to my parents than my sister. He's one of those loud, brash, New Yorkers that constantly has an opinion about EVERYTHING and tends to shout his arguments. Still, in the end, I guess it's who makes you happy.


----------



## bomrat

hay mad... sorry to hear that... tell you wife weddings come and go but cliffs last meet is forever


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes... this summer give her the gift that lasts a life time.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpoet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, I am going to make him pay.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't be so hard on the guy, he's nice enough. Just not my cup of tea at all. My sister is 5 years younger than me, and he is 8 years older than me. He's actually slightly closer in age to my parents than my sister. He's one of those loud, brash, New Yorkers that constantly has an opinion about EVERYTHING and tends to shout his arguments. Still, in the end, I guess it's who makes you happy.



I'm really sorry you cant make it big dog. I was really looking foward to meeting you!


Maybe one day.......


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes... this summer give her the gift that lasts a life time.



Damn,


Walked off of the plane and vividly now remember why I DONT LIKE FLORIDA.


Damn humidity is SICK down here!


Too bad we cant do dinner.


Cliff


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyfritz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don, Gino is IN Queensland, near Cairns. But since QLD is almost 3x the size of Texas, that doesn't narrow it down a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she teaches at the University of Queensland, she's probably in St Lucia -- which is 1000 miles down the coast ...



Yep, you've got that right


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How was New York? Are you guys recovered now?



HAHA.. yeh right! i'm shocked that I'm still standing! ask me a gain in another week. NY was great, had to watch spiderman3 at IMAX in manhattan







Poor jess was so tired and coming down with tonsilitis, she slept through the movie. She litterally shopped til she dropped


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Still trying to work the tiny little details on that. I've been trying to get a favor from someone that owes me. I'll keep you posted. Yes I have to agree the air is pretty thick in FL. It's not too bad in Pensacola, but yes it's a little worse than Michigan.


My company makes me laugh I had to cancel my Monday flight to go out on tuesday the ticket went from $515 to $1354... Geez. Insane.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Gino I checked the milage yeah your about 1100 some miles, from my family. But bro if I get down under







I'll be sure to take you out to dinner. Sorry I missed you at the meet, maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HAHA.. yeh right! i'm shocked that I'm still standing! ask me a gain in another week. NY was great, had to watch spiderman3 at IMAX in manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor jess was so tired and coming down with tonsilitis, she slept through the movie. She litterally shopped til she dropped



LOL. Glad Jess was able to get the quality time in that she needed so badly.










Doesn't IMAX ROCK??? I saw spidey over the weekend at the imax out by me. Just incredible.


Glad to hear you guys are doing ok!


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well dude guess dinner is out







I'm on my way to Birmingham, AL first thing in the morning, not sure for how long.


----------



## edfowler

Hey Cliff,


Sign me and my wife up tentatively. We'll firm up two or three weeks out if that is ok.


Rhonda is a little leary of it. She made me promise that I won't come home and be disappointed with my lonely little G70.

























Home theater promises don't count as real promises do they?


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Ed,

You will get to see some of the best video on the planet , the rest is up to you.










Art


----------



## bomrat

Ed, start selling plasma and maybe a kidney... that way you have the cash to upgrade when you get back from the meet.


if your lucky you can sell one of your wife's kidneys too









going to cliffs insites upgraditus.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edfowler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Cliff,
> 
> 
> Sign me and my wife up tentatively. We'll firm up two or three weeks out if that is ok.
> 
> 
> Rhonda is a little leary of it. She made me promise that I won't come home and be disappointed with my lonely little G70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home theater promises don't count as real promises do they?



NOPE!!! I promised my wife I'd only get ONE G90 and she still loves me.










See you in June big dog!!


Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn (This guy and the guy below are the reason why I'm so damn addicted to HT).

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Madpoet

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

JBJR (John)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman and wife!

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)

William and Mona

Kipp Jones and Scott

GarenT and Wife

Ed Fowler and Wife


And of course,

*MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ed,
> 
> You will get to see some of the best video on the planet , the rest is up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Stop it Art, your making me tingle!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ed, start selling plasma and maybe a kidney... that way you have the cash to upgrade when you get back from the meet.
> 
> 
> if your lucky you can sell one of your wife's kidneys too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to cliffs insites upgraditus.



Didn't I go through this same thing getting the beasts into my house?










Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Tingle... ewwww


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tingle... ewwww



I see you made it safe. How is the weather?


I just picked up a 500 dollar bill at the doctor with no insurance.










This trip has sucked in the utmost worst way.


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh I feel you there... both flights super late, finally land we sit on run way for 30 minutes, they lost my bag, met the dumbest person ever at the budget rent a car. I usually use AVIS I will never use Budget again. Oh and I got bit by a spider or something my legs swelled up and I had to go to the ER. Out of network not $500 but pretty close. Wow this trip is going wonderful can't wait to start tomorrow ...


Why couldn't the spider have bit something else so I could do a cool infomerical with a catchy whistle tune...


----------



## Bradad

Cliff,


Sorry to hear about your unexpected bill. I hope you're alright?


Those last screenshots you posted look absolutely awesome. I hope to hell that one day I will be able to make it down to your place for a demo.


B


----------



## bomrat

score, i like fry electronics... yesterday i picked up 9 more blue ray disks. by 2 get one free sale.. more hd content for the meet.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Fry's... mmmmm The one in IN is just insane... like a Barnes & Noble, Best Buy, Circuit City, Compusa, Coffee shop, and small mall having sex







I big arse store I'll always feel giddy when I walk into it..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bradad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your unexpected bill. I hope you're alright?
> 
> 
> Those last screenshots you posted look absolutely awesome. I hope to hell that one day I will be able to make it down to your place for a demo.
> 
> 
> B



Hopefully it will be before my tubes look like crap.










Thanks much for the compliment!


Be careful though, some people argue that my shot's are soft. Not that I care, as they are just screen shots.










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh I feel you there... both flights super late, finally land we sit on run way for 30 minutes, they lost my bag, met the dumbest person ever at the budget rent a car. I usually use AVIS I will never use Budget again. Oh and I got bit by a spider or something my legs swelled up and I had to go to the ER. Out of network not $500 but pretty close. Wow this trip is going wonderful can't wait to start tomorrow ...
> 
> 
> Why couldn't the spider have bit something else so I could do a cool infomerical with a catchy whistle tune...



Did you get bit in FL? There are some NASTY bugs down here. Glad I'm flying home tomorrow.


Dude, you need an extended vacation. I wish I was your boss.










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> score, i like fry electronics... yesterday i picked up 9 more blue ray disks. by 2 get one free sale.. more hd content for the meet.



Gotta love our borrow this and that attitude huh?


Dude, I can't hear schit out of my right ear. It sucks. Plus I have to endure the agony of TWO plane rides home tomorrow.


Can't wait.










Think of being STABBED IN THE HEAD OVER AND OVER AGAIN as the plane desends.......










Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Fire Ants got me... nasty little...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Think of being STABBED IN THE HEAD OVER AND OVER AGAIN as the plane desends.......











Oh My


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Senseless, selfish bump, to up my morale.. Greetings from Birmingham all. As the orcs say in Warcraft Work, Work!!!


So Cliff hows the ear? Bet your glad to be home.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Senseless, selfish bump, to up my morale.. Greetings from Birmingham all. As the orcs say in Warcraft Work, Work!!!
> 
> 
> So Cliff hows the ear? Bet your glad to be home.



Hey big dog. Hope all is well.


My ear is jacked even worse now after the flight home. It's not getting any better at all. I'm on antibiotics and they don't seem to be doing any good. I've tried 4 different Decongestants in the last week and no help.


This really blows.


The good part is I'm having a meet!!!!










Just trying to keep a positive attitude and hope this doesn't end up being permanent.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Decided to get my mind off of being DEAF in one ear and take some shots.


Not the best, but pretty damn good.
































































Damn, the dark stuff is hard to capture!


----------



## overclkr

Looking Foward To The Meet! Sweet!!!!!



























































































Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

YEs yes you are having a meet







Sorry to here about your ear hope it gets better soon. The swelling from the fire ants has started to go down. Man those little buggers pack a punch.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YEs yes you are having a meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to here about your ear hope it gets better soon. The swelling from the fire ants has started to go down. Man those little buggers pack a punch.



You need to post a screenshot of that one! How in the hell did you get bit by fire ants anyway? That must suck.


What do you think of the shots?


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

They were on the plane, I guess they are all over down here in AL, and FL. Don't have my camera with me but basically my ankles both got bit. Could not even see my ankle bones, now I have yellowish colored skin and some spots where I got bit. Was pretty weird I could push on my leg and it would dent in, over a few minutes the skin would go back to normal, they were that swollen.


Never wearing sandals on a plane again. Hmm maybe there is a movie here, "Ants on a Plane?"


Actually you know me I saw a hole in the ground, and having been on the road so long.. well ahaha. Bam fireants where like what the hell are you doing to our house, next thing I knew they started biting me










Here is what it looks like this is not a pic of me, mine legs have yellow and brusied color in the area I got bite plus what this bastard looks like

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:FireAntBite.jpg


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They were on the plane, I guess they are all over down here in AL, and FL. Don't have my camera with me but basically my ankles both got bit. Could not even see my ankle bones, now I have yellowish colored skin and some spots where I got bit. Was pretty weird I could push on my leg and it would dent in, over a few minutes the skin would go back to normal, they were that swollen.
> 
> 
> Never wearing sandals on a plane again. Hmm maybe there is a movie here, "Ants on a Plane?"
> 
> 
> Actually you know me I saw a hole in the ground, and having been on the road so long.. well ahaha. Bam fireants where like what the hell are you doing to our house, next thing I knew they started biting me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what it looks like this is not a pic of me, mine legs have yellow and brusied color in the area I got bite plus what this bastard looks like
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:FireAntBite.jpg



Ouch!!!! Damn dude. That major sucks! You need to have the wife clean that up for you and give you a happy ending afterward!!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Happy Ending !!!!


HEYYYYY OOOOOO!!!


----------



## wallace1234

Screen shots are too cool. Can't wait to see this stuff in person! And want to hear those klipsch, LOUD AND CLEAR!!


Where the heck do you live?


To those folks from the VA area: Is everyone flying, or is there going to be a party wagon? My wife says I could bring my smoker if someone drives a van or etc...







I think she is looking forward to getting rid of me for a few days.










Driving sounds cool, but I would probably be crap-faced before we got out of VA. And I only live 10 miles from the Virginia - Maryland border...


As you said for the last meet, "Let's get this party started"!!!!!!!!!!!!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Screen shots are too cool. Can't wait to see this stuff in person! And want to hear those klipsch, LOUD AND CLEAR!!
> 
> 
> Where the heck do you live?
> 
> 
> To those folks from the VA area: Is everyone flying, or is there going to be a party wagon? My wife says I could bring my smoker if someone drives a van or etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is looking forward to getting rid of me for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving sounds cool, but I would probably be crap-faced before we got out of VA. And I only live 10 miles from the Virginia - Maryland border...
> 
> 
> As you said for the last meet, "Let's get this party started"!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> wallace



What's up big dog?










Time to drop my negativity from this thread with my hearing issues. Hopefully all will be ok soon. Sorry about the rants!


I'm not exactly sure how everyone is planning on getting here yet. I do know that Clarence will by flying out as I expect to pick him up from the airport. As far as Mike and the gang, hopefully they will chime in with the plan.


I got my first G90 from your area and drove it home from Clarence's place. It took roughly 12 hours straight to get from his front door to mine. It would be cool if you guys figured out the same flight so that you could all chip in and rent a SUV for the trip to my house from the airport.










I live just out side of Crown Point Indiana in unicorporated St. John (46373). I'm honored that you guys are coming out to hang and yes,

*LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!!!!!!*

















Cliffy


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They were on the plane, I guess they are all over down here in AL, and FL. Don't have my camera with me but basically my ankles both got bit. Could not even see my ankle bones, now I have yellowish colored skin and some spots where I got bit. Was pretty weird I could push on my leg and it would dent in, over a few minutes the skin would go back to normal, they were that swollen.
> 
> 
> Never wearing sandals on a plane again. Hmm maybe there is a movie here, "Ants on a Plane?"
> 
> 
> Actually you know me I saw a hole in the ground, and having been on the road so long.. well ahaha. Bam fireants where like what the hell are you doing to our house, next thing I knew they started biting me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what it looks like this is not a pic of me, mine legs have yellow and brusied color in the area I got bite plus what this bastard looks like
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:FireAntBite.jpg



I once went camping when I was around 13 and met up with these little ****ers, I counted over 1000 bites on my legs and ankles, I sat for 5 hours with a pin popping the infected bites open and dumping alcohol on them, that was the LAST time I stayed outdoors and it will be the last for the rest of my life










-Gary


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I once went camping when I was around 13 and met up with these little ****ers, I counted over 1000 bites on my legs and ankles, I sat for 5 hours with a pin popping the infected bites open and dumping alcohol on them, that was the LAST time I stayed outdoors and it will be the last for the rest of my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gary



OUCH!!!!! I'd rather get bitten by those bastards than have my current issue.


Cliffy


----------



## Gary Murrell

you get everything figured out Cliff ?










-Gary


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you get everything figured out Cliff ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gary



Yeah, I think so. With the way I was feeling over the weekend, I didn't get a chance to hook up another source, but, after switching through several files, it seems to be a "hand shake" issue.


Some files have no jags, but others, well.......


I'm not going to push the issue as I'm pretty happy with the setup so I figure just let it be. You (me) get to be too much of a damn perfectionist in hobbie's that well, at a certain point, it isn't a hobby anymore.










Just watch, enjoy, and STFU is my attitude at this point.

















Or like Ken says, "how about you have a cup of STFU!"










Cliffy


----------



## Gary Murrell

sounds good, some stuff naturally or natively I should say has jaggies, but if you didn't see them on the VP30 and do on the VP50 with the same content, that would be confusing to me, funny you mention it, I have seen handshaking problems cause jaggies







, in my SDI shootout the Oppo 970 via 480i HDMI into the VP50 did that










Cliff, sadly it has already went beyond a hobby for me, I am forever ruined










Hey I got to put a link to Ken on my site


-Gary


----------



## overclkr

Guys,


Just a forewarning to the east coast posse. The southwest flights to midway are filling up quick so jump on it now while you can unless you plan on road tripping it out ok?


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sounds good, some stuff naturally or natively I should say has jaggies, but if you didn't see them on the VP30 and do on the VP50 with the same content, that would be confusing to me, funny you mention it, I have seen handshaking problems cause jaggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , in my SDI shootout the Oppo 970 via 480i HDMI into the VP50 did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff, sadly it has already went beyond a hobby for me, I am forever ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I got to put a link to Ken on my site
> 
> 
> -Gary



I REFUSE TO BE RUINED!!!!!!! Art and Ken have done enough to me at this point!!!!!!










Even Gino when he was out was pointing out things to me with me running my setup at 60hz and talking about how much better it would be if I was running 72hz.


Well, I put my fingers in my ears and screamed BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!! I DONT WANT TO HEAR IT!!!!!!!!!!































Cliffy


----------



## mikecazzx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I REFUSE TO BE RUINED!!!!!!! Art and Ken have done enough to me at this point!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Gino when he was out was pointing out things to me with me running my setup at 60hz and talking about how much better it would be if I was running 72hz.
> 
> 
> Well, I put my fingers in my ears and screamed BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!! I DONT WANT TO HEAR IT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



When is the meet?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikecazzx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When is the meet?



Whazup Mike? Long time no talk.


June 23rd.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

*HOTELS*


These are the closest hotels to me check the link below. The ones closest to Crown Point, I have not checked out. I know that the ones further north (about 8 miles) are much better and I prefer the Munster location of Hampton Inn although it is a small hike to get to me from there.


I'll drive by the closer ones sometime this week and see how nice they are and report back.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um...e-results&cd=1 



Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even Gino when he was out was pointing out things to me with me running my setup at 60hz and talking about how much better it would be if I was running 72hz.
> 
> 
> Well, I put my fingers in my ears and screamed BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!! I DONT WANT TO HEAR IT!!!!!!!!!!



C'mon Cliff, I wasn't that hard on ya







There's nothing else left to pick on your lovely G90 stack except for that


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> C'mon Cliff, I wasn't that hard on ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing else left to pick on your lovely G90 stack except for that



Not at all big dog, hence the smiles and winks.










Thank you for the nice comment.










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my first G90 from your area and drove it home from Clarence's place. It took roughly 12 hours straight to get from his front door to mine. Cliffy



12 hours










Think I'll fly the friendly skies of Southwest.....


wallace


----------



## James McClellan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my first G90 from your area and drove it home from Clarence's place. It took roughly 12 hours straight to get from his front door to mine.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 12 hours



I drove from Suwanee, GA to Kansas City to pick up my G90 (thanks Alan). 825 miles one way! 'Bout 13 hours. Didn't want to take any chances on shipping that bad boy.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...13#post8014713 


About 1:30 am, 11.5 hours into the drive and fighting sleep, I remember thinking, "what the f*ck am doing this for?". Now, every time I turn it on, the answer is quite obvious







.



James


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James McClellan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I drove from Suwanee, GA to Kansas City to pick up my G90 (thanks Alan). 825 miles one way! 'Bout 13 hours. Didn't want to take any chances on shipping that bad boy.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...13#post8014713
> 
> 
> About 1:30 am, 11.5 hours into the drive and fighting sleep, I remember thinking, "what the f*ck am doing this for?". Now, every time I turn it on, the answer is quite obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> James



That sure is a purty projector you have there James!










Believe it or not, I stuffed my first G90 in the back seat of my Olds Aurora!!!! Damn was it a ***** getting it out!










Cliff


----------



## wallace1234

Plans are made! Getting into Midway (is that Midway between heaven and hell?; I used to live up in Streamwood, IL and MDW 18 years ago was not the place to be







) at 12:05 Friday afternoon!


Now, hotel.


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> *HOTELS*
> 
> 
> These are the closest hotels to me check the link below. The ones closest to Crown Point, I have not checked out. I know that the ones further north (about 8 miles) are much better and I prefer the Munster location of Hampton Inn although it is a small hike to get to me from there.
> 
> 
> I'll drive by the closer ones sometime this week and see how nice they are and report back.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um...e-results&cd=1
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Did you get a chance to take a look at any of the places? Let me know which ones have the girls hanging around outside...

















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you get a chance to take a look at any of the places? Let me know which ones have the girls hanging around outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



LOL! No, I didn't yet so I will take a look tomorrow on my way home from work ok? I wish I had room to put all of you guys up.










On a good note though, maybe MP or one of the other guys might want to shack up with you to split costs? Unless of course you'd rather be alone.










Cliffy


----------



## casenpt1

Hey Cliff,


There are also a few hotels in Merrillville, which is only about 20 minutes from your house. Here is the link.


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um...e-results&cd=1 


Casey


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *casenpt1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Cliff,
> 
> 
> There are also a few hotels in Merrillville, which is only about 20 minutes from your house. Here is the link.
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um...e-results&cd=1
> 
> 
> Casey



Thanks big dog!


Cliffy


----------



## JBJR

Hey Cliffy,


Bad news, I won't be able to attend. I've been really sick for the last three weeks and have missed all of it from work. I will not be able to take any more time off once I get back. I really wanted to make this function too, but, hope to be there in spirit!


John


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBJR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Cliffy,
> 
> 
> Bad news, I won't be able to attend. I've been really sick for the last three weeks and have missed all of it from work. I will not be able to take any more time off once I get back. I really wanted to make this function too, but, hope to be there in spirit!
> 
> 
> John



That BLOWS. I hope you feel better!!!!!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn (This guy and the guy below are the reason why I'm so damn addicted to HT).

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Mike Parker

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman and wife!

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)

William and Mona

Kipp Jones and Scott

GarenT and Wife

Ed Fowler and Wife


And of course,

*MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!*


If I missed anyone, please let me know!


Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

I picked up another Glock this week. Glock 30 .45 ACP. I can bring it by. Now I have a Glock 17 9mm, Glock 27 .40 S&W (wifes gun) and my Glock 30 for my concealed carry. I should have my concealed carry permit in time for your meet. Talk about some guns!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I picked up another Glock this week. Glock 30 .45 ACP. I can bring it by. Now I have a Glock 17 9mm, Glock 27 .40 S&W (wifes gun) and my Glock 30 for my concealed carry. I should have my concealed carry permit in time for your meet. Talk about some guns!!!



Dude, DEFINITELY bring them with! I would love to check them out. Might give me a reason to get another one and hand the 9 to my wife for permanent ownership!

















I'm glad your coming out big dog, the meet wouldn't be the same without you and Scott!










Just got done updating my PS3 to the latest firmware and it's nice to not have ANY black crush anymore. I watched a bit of Apocalypto tonight and also picked up the Matrix collection on HD DVD as well as Smokey and the Bandit.


Matrix and Apocalypto are STELLAR discs. Didn't get a chance to fire up SATB.


I'm up to 77 discs now BD and HD DVD combined. How many have you picked up so far?


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ahh so you got the Matrix collection, what do you think of the added features? My HD count is pretty close to your numbers. I slowed down on purchases when I sold the G90 though. When the RS1 gets here I'll start buying again.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahh so you got the Matrix collection, what do you think of the added features? My HD count is pretty close to your numbers. I slowed down on purchases when I sold the G90 though. When the RS1 gets here I'll start buying again.



I only watched a bit of the first movie last night. This weekend I'll spend some time wearing my tubes.










Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Here is a few guys from 300 at 1080P via PS3.


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr
















































This movie looks sweet! Cant wait till it comes out in HD!!


----------



## overclkr
















































The Cliffster


----------



## overclkr

I'm going to update the hotel info after dinner. I want to check to see if the local lake 5 minutes from my house has cottages for rent. Maybe some of you might want to go in together if so?


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Nope. No cottages for rent. That sucks.


Cliff


----------



## wkosmann

Yo Cliffy;


Are there any bed and breakfasts nearby? Is there a local Web Site, with links to a bunch of them?


William


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yo Cliffy;
> 
> 
> Are there any bed and breakfasts nearby? Is there a local Web Site, with links to a bunch of them?
> 
> 
> William



I found one big dog but it's all the way down in Lowell which is a further drive than Scherrerville. This hotel is the closest to me:

http://www.bestwesternindiana.com/ho...rossroads-inn/ 


It's about 8 miles from my house but it's pretty much a straight shot. I guess what we'll have to do if the drunkards get to drunk is have a designated driver to drop off everyone to their rooms.











There is a BUNCH of hotels in Merrillville. It's about 15 minutes from my house and there is TONS of shopping over there as well. Both locations have EXCELLENT restaurants nearby.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&re...e-results&cd=2 


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yo Cliffy;
> 
> 
> Are there any bed and breakfasts nearby? Is there a local Web Site, with links to a bunch of them?
> 
> 
> William



Here is another one in Cedar Lake that is REALLY close to me. I'm going to have to drive by it today to see how nice it is.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=...i=lmd&z=14&t=m 


Hell, if I needed to, we could always set up tent's in my back yard as well!! :^)


Cliff


----------



## James McClellan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This hotel is the closest to me:
> 
> http://www.bestwesternindiana.com/ho...rossroads-inn/
> 
> 
> It's about 8 miles from my house but it's pretty much a straight shot.



Cool. That's where I'm booked. FYI, I booked my room one week ago (5/20/07) and got the last spot at the time. But it wouldn't hurt to call them from time to time and check availability. Maybe some folks will cancel between now and June 23rd. But as of mid-May, there were no slots available there.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James McClellan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool. That's where I'm booked. FYI, I booked my room one week ago (5/20/07) and got the last spot at the time. But it wouldn't hurt to call them from time to time and check availability. Maybe some folks will cancel between now and June 23rd. But as of mid-May, there were no slots available there.



WOW!







That sucks big time. There are other hotels guys so don't fret, you'll find a spot. I didn't get a chance to drive by the place down the street but I will do it tomorrow.


James, I cant promise you that I won't secretly spike your "Pepsi".

















Looking foward to seeing you again big dog and I hope all is well!


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

You may be the guy with six guns but check out my three gun laser projector!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James McClellan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool. That's where I'm booked. FYI, I booked my room one week ago (5/20/07) and got the last spot at the time. But it wouldn't hurt to call them from time to time and check availability. Maybe some folks will cancel between now and June 23rd. But as of mid-May, there were no slots available there.



Cliff,

Can I pitch a tent in the open land developement near your home?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> You may be the guy with six guns but check out my three gun laser projector!!!



Ooooh you have the laser scopes too? Damn, I'm jealous! Must check those out fo sho you lucky bastard!










BTW, there is nothing but SPACE around my place right now so YES by all means, build a fire, pitch a tent, bring your glocks, food, and sambuca. It's like a big fat 35 block party for that weekend.


A must hang out fo sho!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> You may be the guy with six guns but check out my three gun laser projector!!!



You guys are nuts!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys are nuts!



Damn, I was just thinking Bruce Lee how much I wish that you were closer. What a bummer. You fit right in with the family big dog. What a great guy you are and what a great time I had with you and Jess........










Are you and the hottie caught up on sleep now?


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ooooh you have the laser scopes too? Damn, I'm jealous! Must check those out fo sho you lucky bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there is nothing but SPACE around my place right now so YES by all means, build a fire, pitch a tent, bring your glocks, food, and sambuca. It's like a big fat 35 block party for that weekend.
> 
> 
> A must hang out fo sho!!!!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I love you man!!!


----------



## Bjoern Roy

Hey Cliff!


Would really love to fly over for this epic Woodstock II meet, but there is no chance in hell for me to schedule it in the next few month.


May the fruit cakes be with you, Art, Ken and the rest of the gang










Greetings from overseas

Bjoern


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bjoern Roy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Cliff!
> 
> 
> Would really love to fly over for this epic Woodstock II meet, but there is no chance in hell for me to schedule it in the next few month.
> 
> 
> May the fruit cakes be with you, Art, Ken and the rest of the gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from overseas
> 
> Bjoern



Glad to see you are among the living Bjoern ! I wish you would spend more time on the forum. What is the latest with your home theater ?


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad to see you are among the living Bjoern ! I wish you would spend more time on the forum. What is the latest with your home theater ?
> 
> 
> Art



Ditto!










How's it going Bjoern?


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Did somebody say "Lasers" does the air quotes.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did somebody say "Lasers" does the air quotes.



Don't tell me you have a laser scope too? Lucky bastard!










Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you have a laser scope too? Lucky bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Cliff,

In real life, a laser doesn't do much during the day. And at night a tactical light lets you see who your blasting. If your worried about aim, you have to practice or you have to throw alot of lead.


Stash clips and ammo around the house.


"They might get in, but their not leaving"


MIKE


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> In real life, a laser doesn't do much during the day. And at night a tactical light lets you see who your blasting. If your worried about aim, you have to practice or you have to throw alot of lead.
> 
> 
> Stash clips and ammo around the house.
> 
> 
> "They might get in, but their not leaving"
> 
> 
> MIKE



Hell no they aint leaving!!!!!

















Laser scopes are still cool even though I am accurate with my Glock to 50ft. That's pretty damn good considering it's not a target hand gun!










Hope all is well with you big dog! When's that BBQ?


Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hell no they aint leaving!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laser scopes are still cool even though I am accurate with my Glock to 50ft. That's pretty damn good considering it's not a target hand gun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you big dog! When's that BBQ?
> 
> 
> Cliffy



PM me your email and I'll send you a mapquest link.


July 1st, 2:00PM-


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PM me your email and I'll send you a mapquest link.
> 
> 
> July 1st, 2:00PM-



You got it big dog. Looking foward to it!


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did somebody say "Lasers" does the air quotes.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> In real life, a laser doesn't do much during the day. And at night a tactical light lets you see who your blasting. If your worried about aim, you have to practice or you have to throw alot of lead.
> 
> 
> Stash clips and ammo around the house.
> 
> 
> "They might get in, but their not leaving"
> 
> 
> MIKE



Agreed, night sights are more ideal along with a tac light, but the log the intruder drops in their pants when they see the laser upon their chest is priceless. They tend to head the other way when they see that, log in pants or not. And it is pretty cool having the laser mounted on your weapon.


Yes, they are not leaving except on a stretcher with a sheet over their head. I have to protect the family and my HT gear. It is a major investment, right Cliffy!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Back in the day as they say yes I had a Laser Scope. Those lasers are bad though, I found my self tackling my indian friends wife all the time thinking some one was trying to shoot her







oh wait that dots supposed to be dare..


Well Cliff back to Birmingham at 6:00 am man this is a long.... summer.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, they are not leaving except on a stretcher with a sheet over their head. I have to protect the family and my HT gear. It is a major investment, right Cliffy!!!



LOL! Hell yeah!


My wife was so against me buying a gun in the beginning. Those thoughts have changed since then.










These days, in this world, it's a must. You never know who the hell is going to bust in to your place.


Hell, in my last house, they went right into my BACK YARD while I WAS HOME and stole things from me. Expensive things......










After that experience, I never turned back.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back in the day as they say yes I had a Laser Scope. Those lasers are bad though, I found my self tackling my indian friends wife all the time thinking some one was trying to shoot her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait that dots supposed to be dare..
> 
> 
> Well Cliff back to Birmingham at 6:00 am man this is a long.... summer.



Make that money! Get me in damnit!

















I cant wait until the meet. This is going to be so much fun. Having all of you guys hanging together is going to be PRICELESS.


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm try'in bro we need people with skittles like yours. Same thing at this site as with the other site, I'm a one man show. Only thing is it's worse at this one do to a really bad manager burned all of the sub contractor budget now I have few resources to do things with.


Posted some pics for you in my theater thread


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm try'in bro we need people with skittles like yours. Same thing at this site as with the other site, I'm a one man show. Only thing is it's worse at this one do to a really bad manager burned all of the sub contractor budget now I have few resources to do things with.
> 
> 
> Posted some pics for you in my theater thread



Sweet. I'll pop over and check them out.


Cliff


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James McClellan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool. That's where I'm booked. FYI, I booked my room one week ago (5/20/07) and got the last spot at the time. But it wouldn't hurt to call them from time to time and check availability. Maybe some folks will cancel between now and June 23rd. But as of mid-May, there were no slots available there.



Has anyone else booked a room at this place? It looks like there are rooms available; web site says there is, but one never knows until they actually call and, I haven't called yet.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else booked a room at this place? It looks like there are rooms available; web site says there is, but one never knows until they actually call and, I haven't called yet.
> 
> 
> wallace



Wallace, did you call? There is also a hometown inn right by the best western.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=...i=lmd&z=14&t=m 


Cliffy


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else booked a room at this place? It looks like there are rooms available; web site says there is, but one never knows until they actually call and, I haven't called yet.
> 
> 
> wallace



According to travelocity there are still rooms available at the BW.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ken where are you staying at?


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wallace, did you call? There is also a hometown inn right by the best western.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=...i=lmd&z=14&t=m
> 
> 
> Cliffy





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to travelocity there are still rooms available at the BW.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb




I'm in at the BW. Travelocity prices are good. $72.00 a night.


wallace


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ken where are you staying at?



I'm at the Best Western.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in at the BW. Travelocity prices are good. $72.00 a night.
> 
> 
> wallace



Sweet! I don't think you'll be spending much time there though.










I hope you can handle my party attitude big dog cause we gonna have some serious fun Friday night!










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm at the Best Western.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb




Uh oh. That's twice in one day that the ULTIMATE display calibration expert in the world posted in my thread.










I am so not worthy.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Just wanted to also give PROPS to AVS for popping in some goodies for the crowd the day of the meet. What a great bunch of guys running the club!


Over the years AVS has been really good to me and my big mouth so it's DEFINITELY much appreciated that they have been kind enough to sponsor the meet.










I feel so special.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh your special, How about a Fresca? are you my buddy, hmmm hmmm haha


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh your special, How about a Fresca? are you my buddy, hmmm hmmm haha



How about a blonde, brunette, and redhead with C, D, and DD cups respectively?










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sweet! I don't think you'll be spending much time there though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can handle my party attitude big dog cause we gonna have some serious fun Friday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I'm gonna give it a hellava try!


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

hahah nice one Cliff if that sounds like a well balanced ticket =8^) will those things be built for speed or comfort?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hahah nice one Cliff if that sounds like a well balanced ticket =8^) will those things be built for speed or comfort?



BOTH!

















Cliffy


----------



## Bjoern Roy




> Quote:
> Glad to see you are among the living Bjoern ! I wish you would spend more time on the forum. What is the latest with your home theater ?
> 
> 
> Art





> Quote:
> Ditto!
> 
> 
> How's it going Bjoern?
> 
> 
> Cliff



Hi guys,


i am fine, thanks! Still not nearly enough time for the hobby.


Don't want to hijack this thread too severly, so here are some random musings:


Audio:

- New Adam / Revel audio system is nice

- Room accoustics still mediocre. Just finished builing an absorber and this won't be the last corrective action.

- Still on Lexicon MC1 and not HDMI for HD formats because of lack of a satisfying pre-pro



Video current system (since 2 years):

- 10' wide constant area single axis curved screen, RF controlled 4-way masking

- Barco 1209s color filtered

- HD Leeza

- This complete system is for sale as of now! Barco, screen, Leeza, all of it. People with interest in germany/europe? mail me.


Video this summer:

- 10' wide constant area torus with 3 gain (xenon white), RF controlled 4-way masking

- Barco Reality 909 stack (or single depending on phosphor state)

- Lumagen Radiance once it works ;-)


Other tidbits:

- New seating platform planned, seating 1' closer for both rows

- Bar area next to cinema done, really happy with results. With flatscreen based second zone.


Things on my agenda:

- Update my homepage at least once per decade









- Make a thread with a little construction report of my current cinema and bar. Made quite a few pics there.

- Make a thread for the construction of the new torus NOT 2 years after building it, but rather this summer during the construction phase!









- Participate at least a LITTLE more than saying hello once a year










Also:

- Make a thread on the Constant Area Screen paradigma, which not nearly enough people know or care about.

- Make a thread on Active Area Scanning and why its such a great idea for CRTs.



I should probably do a 'What has Bjoern been up to...' thread to sync my old buddies here and stop hijacking your thread.


Hope your party goes well

Bjoern


----------



## overclkr

Nah, don't worry about it. Your not hijacking it. We need something to talk about until the meet anyway!!!! :^)


A 909 STACK!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## Clarence

Wow... this is sneaking up fast! June has officially arrived.


I bought my airline tickets tonight


----------



## Chuchuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bjoern Roy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Video this summer:
> 
> - 10' wide constant area torus with 3 gain (xenon white), RF controlled 4-way masking
> 
> 
> Bjoern



Bjoern,


Would love to hear more on your ideas for masking the Torus. Perhaps another thread on this would be a good idea.


Terry


----------



## MadMrH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nah, don't worry about it. Your not hijacking it. We need something to talk about until the meet anyway!!!! :^)
> 
> 
> A 909 STACK!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cliffy













You mean like this ???


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Are those LC projectors? Man hope the direct sun light didn't fry the C-Elements


----------



## MadMrH

That usually happens when you have the lens in place.................


Dont panic they were only sat there for the "group" photo then moved .


And Don - YEP they are LC projectors, Bad Boy Barco 909s as it happens










As Cliffy asked........


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Sorry must have over looked the post. I've seen what happens to C-Elements just wondered if they got burned.


----------



## JBJR

Hehehe, those two look strangely familiar!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MadMrH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this ???



Damn!!!! Now that's a screenshot!










I was reading your thread over at avforums. Looking great big dog!


Cliff


----------



## Scott Lyons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBJR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hehehe, those two look strangely familiar!




Yes they certainly do..


----------



## overclkr

Damn guys, the meet is only 3 weeks away. I cant believe that it creeped up this quickly. Why is it when you are younger, time goes by SO DAMN SLOW, but when you get older it FLIES. Amazing how things change as you get older.


Mike, Curt, I really hope that you can find the time to fly out and hang. I havent heard otherwise so I am extatic to be able to have both of you in my home to chill and enjoy the hobbie. The midwest gang would LOVE to meet both of you and it is beyond important that you both show. I hope your plans for this month still allow for you guys to come out and hang.


Clarence has his tickets, William is coming to enjoy the wonderful company that awaits, Art gets to once again enjoy the great midwest gang and there is still room if anyone still would like to come out.


It's funny because I have had the G90's running literally for two days straight now. I am so damn giddy with my setup that heaven is an understatement. Simply unreal. Screenshots cannot do this setup justice.


Special thanks go out to Ken for making this happen. He is by far on the top of the list of special people in my life. I couldn't be happier that I met him even though my love for this hobbie combined with his knowledge has driven me to this point, well, it's like I said, beyond heaven.


Too damn cool. Too damn awesome, Too damn KICK ASS, and what a ride it's been.


Without AVS on top of that, none of us would have made it here. I now raise my glass to all of you.










Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Dam time flies while your stuck in hotel rooms??? Bro can't wait depending on when I land in Chicago this friday I'll see about grabbing a car and stopping by. Is the concert sold out on Saturday?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dam time flies while your stuck in hotel rooms??? Bro can't wait depending on when I land in Chicago this friday I'll see about grabbing a car and stopping by. Is the concert sold out on Saturday?



I'm not sure if it is or not. I've had tickets for a LONG time now. I'd be willing to bet that there is tickets on ebay.


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The midwest gang would LOVE to meet both of you and it is beyond important that you both show. I hope your plans for this month still allow for you guys to come out and hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Agreed.


Hey cliff, I am thinking about picking up another Glock and maybe an AR-15 or AK-47...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> Hey cliff, I am thinking about picking up another Glock and maybe an AR-15 or AK-47...



Oooh, an AK-47. I want one.


You should come out for the gun show they have out in Crown Point by my house. It's awesome. Tons of stuff to check out.










Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Boy you guys sure love your toys







Hey cliff got a call on an RS1, just got off the phone with the card company, they blocked the purchase at first because of the amount. Hoping to hear from the dealer in a little bit. I'll keep you posted might have it as early as Friday, Thursday if they ship today.


The RS1 Mount came today, man it was like a theater store here today RS1 Mount, Grafix GRX3106 a few yards of GOM, and some more fabric track. good times...


Hopefully this pulls through, Sure I don't have the SMX screen or Rack yet but I'm almost done.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy you guys sure love your toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey cliff got a call on an RS1, just got off the phone with the card company, they blocked the purchase at first because of the amount. Hoping to hear from the dealer in a little bit. I'll keep you posted might have it as early as Friday, Thursday if they ship today.
> 
> 
> The RS1 Mount came today, man it was like a theater store here today RS1 Mount, Grafix GRX3106 a few yards of GOM, and some more fabric track. good times...
> 
> 
> Hopefully this pulls through, Sure I don't have the SMX screen or Rack yet but I'm almost done.



SWEET BIG DOG!!!!! So is it safe to say that we are going to be doing an RS1 comparison???????


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Woot yep well they are going to try to get it on the truck today if so Thursday. If it does not then Friday.. Yes I've been served not it's on??


----------



## overclkr

Now it's on???? :^)


I cant wait to see it. All of the great things I've heard about this projector leave no doubt that everyone at the meet who see's it will be impressed. :^)


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah but I want to make this clear I know it's not a G90, I gave up a G90.. don't make me cry ;p just kidding, I know it's no stack I don't claim it to be. Now that I'm no longer a member of the CRT club... Maybe I'll buy one to hold the papers down in my office







, that way I can still hang with the big dawg's....


----------



## overclkr

No, buy one and hold it for me for a parts machine.

















Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ahh yes a G90 as a parts machine man that would be something... Hell I saw a g90 for 3800 I almost said screw it. Then I remembered how big it was and how I had to have a ball transplant the last time I lifted it.


Look at it this way at least you'll have a flash light in your theater to find things when I bring the RS1.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Man that's some gun she's got there...


----------



## overclkr

Too damn cool........


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Offical it shipped today Cliff...


----------



## overclkr

I wonder if we could get a sub forum started here about guns?










Some of this stuff is just too cool!


Cliff


----------



## James McClellan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Offical it shipped today Cliff...



Cool, Don. I've been wanting to see the RS1 in person to see what all the hype is about. Only two weeks from Saturday. I'm really looking forward to this meet.


Oh, and if you happen to see another G90 for $3800, PM me







.

























Seriously. PM me.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oooh, an AK-47. I want one.
> 
> 
> You should come out for the gun show they have out in Crown Point by my house. It's awesome. Tons of stuff to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Date and time please....


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if we could get a sub forum started here about guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this stuff is just too cool!
> 
> 
> Cliff



Yeah, no kidding. I detect a trend with CRTs/HDTV and guns....


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James McClellan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, Don. I've been wanting to see the RS1 in person to see what all the hype is about. Only two weeks from Saturday. I'm really looking forward to this meet.
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you happen to see another G90 for $3800, PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Seriously. PM me.




Yeah I will man I kick myself I should have acted on it. The dam thing was local too not far from Arts and my place , they were pulling it out of board room. I had the money too.


If I see more I'll let you know.


The RS1 puts out a really nice picture, sure it has its issues. One of the things that really pisses me off about it is it only weights as much as one G90 lens







okay, nm


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJ Moore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack the thread - just my way of checking in with the big dogs about my next move on my quest for better image.



You didn't hijack the thread.










We need something to talk about in this lull until the meet!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Date and time please....



July 14-15 Gun Show Lake County Fairgrounds 889 S Court St Crown Point










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Iraq.


Enlist in the Army, You get training, a free gun, ammo, and a free trip to the show. Have a nice time.


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn and Angela

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Mike Parker (not sure if coming)

Curt Palme (not sure if coming)

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman and wife!

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)

William and Mona

Kipp Jones and Scott

GarenT and Wife

Ed Fowler and Rhonda


If I missed anyone, please let me know!


There is still a few spots open if anyone would like to come out!


Cliffy


----------



## edfowler

the 'wife' would be Rhonda


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edfowler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the 'wife' would be Rhonda



Fixed.


----------



## garyfritz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is still a few spots open if anyone would like to come out!



I wish!!







But I have family coming to visit that weekend. They might get annoyed if I wasn't there...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well Cliff are you getting pumped? Hope Mike and Curt make it would be a treat to finally meet them.


----------



## edfowler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyfritz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have family coming to visit that weekend. They might get annoyed if I wasn't there...




Dude, where are your priorities? This is the LAST overclocker meet, won't your family be around after this?

















Thanks for fixing the list Cliff, Rhonda will appreciate it.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edfowler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dude, where are your priorities? This is the LAST overclocker meet, won't your family be around after this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for fixing the list Cliff, Rhonda will appreciate it.



Your welcome!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well Cliff are you getting pumped? Hope Mike and Curt make it would be a treat to finally meet them.



Curt Palme CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn and Angela

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Mike Parker (not sure if coming)

Curt Palme (CONFIRMED!)

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman and wife!

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)

William and Mona

Kipp Jones and Scott

GarenT and Wife

Ed Fowler and Rhonda


If I missed anyone, please let me know!


There is still a few spots open if anyone would like to come out!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh yeah.. So Curt can you bring some Maple Syrup, and Beaver Droppings.. oh doz things area good. Or do they only have those on the east coast of Canada? JK I work with allot of people in Ottawa


Man Cliff I was working with Vista on a deployment today under development. Dude that things is more confusing than two daddies and a do it your self kit. I don't know what I mean by that but I'm sure it would be confusion to say the least.


----------



## overclkr

Vista Sucks........


Big Time Big Brother in that code........


No Hardware Abstraction Layer? What's up with that?


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah I'm working on development of automation tied to the WIM stuff. You know the flat file deployment stuff. Man I hate it.. I have an MCSE in all of the MS OS back to 3.51 NT but screw this one, unless others don't then maybe if there is lost of monies in it haha.. No seriously Screw it..


----------



## Curt Palme

OK, it's official, I've booked the flight! In on Friday night, at aboot 6 PM, out on Sunday at noon.


Bring your best igloo/Canuck/back bacon and beaver jokes, I'll bring mine!


I'll be easy to spot at the airport. I'll be the one wearing snowshoes and a toque, waving that colorful Canadian money around, eh?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, it's official, I've booked the flight! In on Friday night, at aboot 6 PM, out on Sunday at noon.
> 
> 
> Bring your best igloo/Canuck/back bacon and beaver jokes, I'll bring mine!
> 
> 
> I'll be easy to spot at the airport. I'll be the one wearing snowshoes and a toque, waving that colorful Canadian money around, eh?



I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy!

















Dude, get your liver ready! Liquid Lunch!










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

Nah, I'll remain somewhat sober. What is slightly disturbing is that apparently Cliffy knows all of the midget stripper bars in the Chicago area and assures me he has VIP status at all of them...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Did someone say Midgets.. Yes I knew he would listen to me..


Cliff now if I can get my Arse down there for Friday night. Curt you bring the snow shoes I'll bring my new Flash Light


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nah, I'll remain somewhat sober. What is slightly disturbing is that apparently Cliffy knows all of the midget stripper bars in the Chicago area and assures me he has VIP status at all of them...



I'm going to reserve my response as it will probably most definitely get me banned!










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...will probably most definitely get me banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Funny, you said the exact same words about what you wanted to do at the club....


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny, you said the exact same words about what you wanted to do at the club....



Big dog, everybody is really excited to finally be able to meet you. We really appreciate you coming out!


Hopefully now Mike will follow suit!


Cliffy


----------



## stefuel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to reserve my response as it will probably most definitely get me banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



But it would be just a................short.................response










Chip




PS I wish I could go and meet the canuklehead in person


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stefuel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But it would be just a................short.................response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I wish I could go and meet the canuklehead in person



Nope! Maybe after the meet. I want to be able to post and have my privileges up until then and a bit after!










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Okay Cliff, Ken, Bomrizzat I'll see you Friday. Cliff you have a PM. I'll see if I can just take Friday off this week if not I'll be down later in the day send me the proper address etc, else I'll have to dig things up.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to reserve my response as it will probably most definitely get me banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliff,

Scott is single again and has a thing for chicks that are physically challenged such as broken legs or arms with a cast. Does his business, leaves his signature on the cast and skidattles. He has a great story about it that he will tell at the GTG. It has something to do with Mr. Clean.


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stefuel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> PS I wish I could go and meet the canuklehead in person



It's not that big of a deal. I'm just another typical guy that's (now) single as well, thinks he's better looking than he really is and thinks he's god's gift to women..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Scott is single again and has a thing for chicks that are physically challenged such as broken legs or arms with a cast. Does his business, leaves his signature on the cast and skidattles. He has a great story about it that he will tell at the GTG. It has something to do with Mr. Clean.



Dude, I had to climb my ass off of the floor after that. You kill me!!!!


Simply BAD ASS!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not that big of a deal. I'm just another typical guy that's (now) single as well, thinks he's better looking than he really is and thinks he's god's gift to women..



Don't we all think that way big dog?


Biggest penis, best in shape, and 6 pack that can kill even the best of hopefull!










Cliffy


P.S.


All of the chicks that ride your waist at the club are going to most definitely make you feel that way so make sure you SLEEP ON THE PLANE RIDE OUT!!!!










No bummers allowed on Friday night!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Sheesh, I hope I can be in shape to even have a meet on Saturday!































Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Thanks for getting me out of bed I'm downing caffenie. Can't believe I've had the RS1 for 6 hours and have yet to hook it up. I'm on it now getting ready to make shadow puppets.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting me out of bed I'm downing caffenie. Can't believe I've had the RS1 for 6 hours and have yet to hook it up. I'm on it now getting ready to make shadow puppets.



Ooohhhhh..... cant wait until tomorrow!


Cliff


----------



## Gino AUS

Cliffy... cliffy... cliffy... how I wish I was there... have a drink and a smoke for me


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy... cliffy... cliffy... how I wish I was there... have a drink and a smoke for me



Gladly big dog!!!










Don is bringing out his RS1 tomorrow so that we can have a nice quiet little comparison. I'm really looking foward to FINALLY seeing this projector. I have a feeling that I am going to be very impressed with it.


It really sucks that we are so far away from one another with us having so much in common.










Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Okay my thoughts on the RS1, I love it, there is nothing that leaves me wanting. Out of the box the pixels were spot on save for the little 1/2 pixel issue with the red do to the lens they use. Honestly I don't think it is even 1/2 a pixel.


As for the picture, over all I'm thrilled, I think it is the best picture I have had in my theater to date. Now when I say best picture, I will admit the black levels are awesome, but they do not match the G90. I can see where people say the color is a little saturated, does not really bother me. If I sat an watched test patterns all day I would find things here an there, I'm sure. But honestly all measurements a side I love it, I do not regret the switch.


Flame me if you will, but I offer up I'm not a videophile, I owned a few of the best CRT's out there, as well as the best (G90). I know what I like in a picture, nd this thing has what I like. Also know that I still respect CRT and know what it can do, and what it does better. The RS1 was a good choice for me.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ooohhhhh..... cant wait until tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Cliff




Trying to get the day off so I can get to yor area early. I'll forward to see you and the family again. Most of all can't wait to see what you have done with the theater


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay my thoughts on the RS1, I love it, there is nothing that leaves me wanting. Out of the box the pixels were spot on save for the little 1/2 pixel issue with the red do to the lens they use. Honestly I don't think it is even 1/2 a pixel.
> 
> 
> As for the picture, over all I'm thrilled, I think it is the best picture I have had in my theater to date. Now when I say best picture, I will admit the black levels are awesome, but they do not match the G90. I can see where people say the color is a little saturated, does not really bother me. If I sat an watched test patterns all day I would find things here an there, I'm sure. But honestly all measurements a side I love it, I do not regret the switch.
> 
> 
> Flame me if you will, but I offer up I'm not a videophile, I owned a few of the best CRT's out there, as well as the best (G90). I know what I like in a picture, nd this thing has what I like. Also know that I still respect CRT and know what it can do, and what it does better. The RS1 was a good choice for me.



Dude, you are a videophile. You hang with Art!





















(notice all edges of the spectrum here in the little animated faces.







)


I knew FOR SURE that you would be happy with the RS1. I would have NEVER EVER told you different and you know that big dog. I lay it down as I see it and I haven't even seen that damn thing yet. I have no doubt though after hearing all of the praise from THE BEST PEOPLE in the business that there is a reason why people are bitching NON STOP over in the 3k+ up forum that they cant even get the damn thing because they cant make them fast enough.


THIS HAS TO BE AN ABSOLUTE FIRST IN FORUM HISTORY that we have literally seen a HUGE demand with a HUGE company in a front projector that they literally are THROWING THE DAMN THINGS OFF OF THE SHELVES and cant make them fast enough.


Now maybe everyone can see how damn hard it was for me to have to clench my G90's and pray that I was making the right decision. I'm glad I did, but I'm willing to bet that I would be happy with that RS1 as well. Looking foward to getting a nice look tomorrow night FO SHO!










You know what really stokes me is that you didn't even calibrate that little ***** yet and you still are BLOWN AWAY by what it can do. That says something HUGE.


Drop it out of the box on a phucking table, focus for 30 seconds, lens shift, and GO WATCH. Too camn cool big dog.......


Check it though. This is what is really going to be interesting. I'm going to give my honest opinion after tomorrow night about what I'm going to see on that pretty ass SMX material I have and dude, you are going to LOVE THE SOUND. Mark my words........


I do though have a feeling after all is said and done that the stack is going to win. The thing that scares me THIS SOON IN THE GAME is how close is it giong to get?


I'm in heaven right now guys. This experience I've had in the last year has been nothing less of the BEST part of my life.


This Forum. The people. Just has to be the absolute BEST group of people that I have ever LAID EYES ON.


Simply Amazing.......


The Cliffster


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh the RS1 will not own your stack, but yeah I'm happy, and I knew you that your were right. Having asked allot of people about the RS1, I felt good about the choice. I trust and value their take on things, and this is as everyone said it would be. JVC raised the bar fo sho,man Just think where we will be in say 5-10 years.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh the RS1 will not own your stack, but yeah I'm happy, and I knew you that your were right. Having asked allot of people about the RS1, I felt good about the choice. I trust and value their take on things, and this is as everyone said it would be. JVC raised the bar fo sho,man Just think where we will be in say 5-10 years.



5-10 years? Hell, I'm going to have to say that I will probably be itching to drop the stack in 2.


I'm not being forgiving AT ALL to these twins. I have been running the hello out of them and I expect no less over the next 2 years. I am going to drive these projectors fo many many many, many hours. I'll probably be at around 5K.


5K at normal settings with gain at 220 on the green is going to basically fry it. There is a light at the end of the rainbow though.


I know FO SHO that in 2 years from now that there is going to be a digital even better than what you have now and it will probably be by a large margin.


It will be reasonably priced (probably 4K vs. the 17K I have in the stack) and throw one hell of a picture.


Just make sure you buy three bulbs!!!!!


The Meet BULB, the NEIGHBORS ARE COMING OVER BULB, and the Cliff Bulb.

















Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do though have a feeling after all is said and done that the stack is going to win. The thing that scares me THIS SOON IN THE GAME is how close is it giong to get?



Cliff, no offence to Don or anything, but I don't think your G90 stack has anything to be afraid of.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

It doesn't.. I know this


----------



## edfowler

I didn't miss something did I?



The meet is in two weeks on the 23rd right? Not tomorrow?


PS. really looking forward to seeing the RS1 too (a video system within my reach)


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Nope it's still the 23rd, I'm driving down to have a few Beers with Cliff, Ken and Arli. Figured I'd bring my new flash light. Be sides the awesome picture this thing allows you to make some killer shadow puppets on the screen


----------



## Tryg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff, no offence to Don or anything, but I don't think your G90 stack has anything to be afraid of.



Except anything breaking. You better buy a parts G90 now. My take is if you are planning on doing a CRT stack you should buy 4. Pick the best 2 annd put them up. Save the other two for parts.


Or save a zillion dollars and buy a RS-1







If it breaks... lucky you, something even better will probably be out when or if that happens


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tryg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Except anything breaking. You better buy a parts G90 now. My take is if you are planning on doing a CRT stack you should buy 4. Pick the best 2 annd put them up. Save the other two for parts.
> 
> 
> Or save a zillion dollars and buy a RS-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it breaks... lucky you, something even better will probably be out when or if that happens



AND HE COMES OUT OF THE WOODWORK!!!!!!!!! LOL!










Dude, the G90 is a VERY SOLID work horse so no worries for me. I will admit though, it would be nice to have a parts machine just in case but I seriously doubt in the time that I own my stack that I would need it.


Hell, one of my G90's has 13,000 hours on it and still runs like the day it was new!!


Let's see, my G90's were produced back in 1998. That's almost 10 years ago.










Show me a RS1 that is still running perfectly 10 years from now and I'll give you a grand. Not only that big dog, but damn dude, 10 years later and my picture is still the cream of the crop!!!!































Cliffy


----------



## KSY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tryg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or save a zillion dollars and buy a RS-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it breaks... lucky you, something even better will probably be out when or if that happens




Trouble is, that will happen a lot quicker than before it breaks, more like less than 6 months.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Dude in ten years I plan to use the RS1 to replace my hopefully second childs (Girl) easy bake own lamp. If we don't have a girl then I guess I'll have to through it away, unless my son likes to cook


----------



## dochlywd

Don,


So are you going to be there on the 23rd? Or are you getting a private screening complete with midget strippers? Hopefully, you're only 5ft. tall so you'll match up with them better!










Doc


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes I will be there.


----------



## overclkr

You aint on the road yet? Damn boy get moving!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Getting cleaned up now had to work on a server in Mexico, they kept say Kay, kay, kay,, haha JK I'll be leaving shortly.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Getting cleaned up now had to work on a server in Mexico, they kept say Kay, kay, kay,, haha JK I'll be leaving shortly.



Hurry up! My damn neighbor will be home soon and I wont be able to crank the subs!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hurry up! My damn neighbor will be home soon and I wont be able to crank the subs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliffy, save some of the sub demo stuff for the 23rd!










wallace


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hurry up! My damn neighbor will be home soon and I wont be able to crank the subs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




That's what you get with "Subdivision Life". You need to be in the sticks, so the only complaints are from your family, if you can hear them.


----------



## wkosmann

Don;


Are you bringing the flashlight to the Meet? I have never seen one, and would love to see the comparison with my own eyeballs.


William


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don;
> 
> 
> Are you bringing the flashlight to the Meet? I have never seen one, and would love to see the comparison with my own eyeballs.
> 
> 
> William



William, yes we will be firing up the RS1 for the meet in the evening but not in the afternoon so you'll get a nice view.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Guys,


Just in case there is anyone looking to pick up a projector to take home when you come, Doc has a nice MINTY 1292 that he is letting go for a STEAL.


Hell, if I had the dough I'd grab it in a heartbeat.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=835445 


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

I picked this up today ---> http://www.arsenalinc.com/articles/slr106/slr106.pdf


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I picked this up today ---> http://www.arsenalinc.com/articles/slr106/slr106.pdf



Geeez. I feel like a baby with my ruger mini M-14...







Although it is accurate to a nats rear-end.....










wallace


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff's meet might be the first that need a gun check-in, or possible a metal detector for the concealed carriers.


Kipp, check your PM in a couple minutes.


MIKE


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff's meet might be the first that need a gun check-in, or possible a metal detector for the concealed carriers.
> 
> 
> Kipp, check your PM in a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> MIKE




Nah but we will need a "Mental Detector







"


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff thanks once again for allowing me to stop by, your candor and passion for the hobby really reenergizes me. We have an awful lot in common both in and out of work; it's really cool to have someone that gets it. I rarely find our conversations shallow or pedantic.


I just want to give a nod to your new theater. You guys did a really nice job on that you should be and I know you are very proud. The sonic sweetness of the cinema cannot be defined by words, add that to the sensational video path and there is little I would say leaves a person wanting. No doubt the upcoming meet will bring joy to masses of people, they are really in for a treat. For those who have not seen the SMX material they will soon fall in love with it I assure you. Ruben you're the man, no matter how many times I see your product I'm always impressed.


Knowing the place you were in just a few short months ago, it's very nice to see you so happy. Having it all culminate in an experience such as your theater offers, must feel really good. People are in for a treat on the 23rd, your going to wow them baby now how about a fresca? Hmm hmm


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I picked this up today ---> http://www.arsenalinc.com/articles/slr106/slr106.pdf



Oh boy are you and Arli going to get along well.










He has a little arsenal that is pretty sick!


Gettin' close big dog! Ya feelin' it?










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff thanks once again for allowing me to stop by, your candor and passion for the hobby really reenergizes me. We have an awful lot in common both in and out of work; it's really cool to have someone that gets it. I rarely find our conversations shallow or pedantic.
> 
> 
> I just want to give a nod to your new theater. You guys did a really nice job on that you should be and I know you are very proud. The sonic sweetness of the cinema cannot be defined by words, add that to the sensational video path and there is little I would say leaves a person wanting. No doubt the upcoming meet will bring joy to masses of people, they are really in for a treat. For those who have not seen the SMX material they will soon fall in love with it I assure you. Ruben you're the man, no matter how many times I see your product I'm always impressed.
> 
> 
> Knowing the place you were in just a few short months ago, it's very nice to see you so happy. Having it all culminate in an experience such as your theater offers, must feel really good. People are in for a treat on the 23rd, your going to wow them baby now how about a fresca? Hmm hmm



Dude, I had a blast and THANK YOU so much for taking time out of your busy schedule to come out and hang with us! That RS1 is something to behold man and you are really going to be happy with your decision to which I'm sure you already are.










I'm really starting to get excited with the crowd that is going to be assembling at my place in less than two weeks you included.










It's going to be an absolute blast and I hope everyone has as much of a good time as I know I will.


See you soon!


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh boy are you and Arli going to get along well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a little arsenal that is pretty sick!
> 
> 
> Gettin' close big dog! Ya feelin' it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I am feeling it. Can't wait.


----------



## bomrat

ya, this is my crime deterrent... i would like to pick up an ak47 or my long time fav would be a BAR










next is a shotgun...


----------



## Kipp Jones

Very nice Arli. I just arrived back home with my rifle. It is bad a$$. I have 4 - 30rnd mags on order. The build quality of these Arsenal AKs is top notch. I completed my Florida concealed carry class this morning with legendary NRA trainer Jack Manfre. This guy is incredible. He trained Navy Seals for 13 years and is an incredible shot.


----------



## mark haflich

Let me see if I can summarize the make up of the group that will be attending Clify's CRT meet. Everyone will be drunk as a skunk, some will be horney, ans many will be toting guns. Perfect!


----------



## GEBrown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can summarize the make up of the group that will be attending Clify's CRT meet. Everyone will be drunk as a skunk, some will be horney, ans many will be toting guns. Perfect!



Yep, interesting how a CRT meeting morphed into an NRA meeting.


----------



## crackyflipside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absinthe is very good stuff. I've never tried it, but a morning radio show drank some while doing an interview. Funny as hell! I think it's available at www.thegreenfairy.com
> 
> 
> edit: yep, that's it. Legal to boot, and that site is legit.



Man, I got _the worst hangover getting drunk off of absinthe_... I drank a full glass and chased it with three glasses of Johnnie Walker during a poker game a few weeks ago. I know it was the absinthe or the mixing of the two because three-four glasses of whiskey, rum, or wine and I don't really get a bad hangover...




As for all the talk of guns here! Over twenty reside in this house, mostly uncommon types, here are my current favorites:
 




And the one I haven't gotten to shoot yet since we haven't loaded any ammo for it!
 






EDIT: To answer those who ask why I need such things? Why do you need dual CRT projection when small plasma screens are so much more economical....


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GEBrown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, interesting how a CRT meeting morphed into an NRA meeting.



It just so happens many CRT lovers are firearm lovers too. Nothing wrong with that. Are you offended somehow? Are you going to the meet?
























If you didn't happen to notice, Cliff's CRT guns are the best way to show off the gun action in movies. Go figure.




How about a Glock projector??? Tubes don't wear, the absolute best you can get, comes at a reasonable price and it is family fun everyone, even grandma can enjoy.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crackyflipside* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man, I got _the worst hangover getting drunk off of absinthe_... I drank a full glass and chased it with three glasses of Johnnie Walker during a poker game a few weeks ago. I know it was the absinthe or the mixing of the two because three-four glasses of whiskey, rum, or wine and I don't really get a bad hangover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for all the talk of guns here! Over twenty reside in this house, mostly uncommon types, here are my current favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the one I haven't gotten to shoot yet since we haven't loaded any ammo for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: To answer those who ask why I need such things? Why do you need dual CRT projection when small plasma screens are so much more economical....



Diggin it. I love your boom stick at the bottom!!!


----------



## wallace1234

From what I am seeing here, there bullet proof vest I was planning on bringing is a waste of time...


I wonder if I can get there early, and pick up a gernade launcher??










Man! This sounds like fun!!


wallace


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can summarize the make up of the group that will be attending Clify's CRT meet. Everyone will be drunk as a skunk, some will be horney, ans many will be toting guns. Perfect!



Better not give me a gun. Chances are there will be no single women there, and I've just watched Deliverance....


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

If I drop my napkin at your meet, with all due respect, I will not be bending over in front of Curt to pick it up!!!


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crackyflipside* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man, I got _the worst hangover getting drunk off of absinthe_... I drank a full glass and chased it with three glasses of Johnnie Walker during a poker game a few weeks ago. I know it was the absinthe or the mixing of the two because three-four glasses of whiskey, rum, or wine and I don't really get a bad hangover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for all the talk of guns here! Over twenty reside in this house, mostly uncommon types, here are my current favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the one I haven't gotten to shoot yet since we haven't loaded any ammo for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: To answer those who ask why I need such things? Why do you need dual CRT projection when small plasma screens are so much more economical....




Nice fifty on the bottom, What are your optic plans?


You know, printed test patterns make nice targets.. trying to tie the gun/projector together..


MIKE


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> If I drop my napkin at your meet, with all due respect, I will not be bending over in front of Curt to pick it up!!!



I hope that's your GUN, I hope your not glad to see me.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Always a pleasure to hang out with you Cliff!! Thanks for reminding me that I need to slow down an enjoy life. Family, friends and fun are things that matter, oh yeah and a kick ass theater










Hey got the front wall of the theater done the RS1 is back in it's place of glory, I'll post the pictures soon.


----------



## crackyflipside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice fifty on the bottom, What are your optic plans?
> 
> 
> You know, printed test patterns make nice targets.. trying to tie the gun/projector together..
> 
> 
> MIKE



Still working on it; last batch of fun money went to buying ammo for a hometown get together shoot and BBQ.



And to Curt... I'm afraid I'll never understand Canadian humor.


----------



## mark haflich

I have nothing against guns. Hell a CRT can fall off the ceiling and kill somebody just as a blow to the top of the head with a gun can, however, it just doesn'r happen all that often. Its the damn bullets which kill.


I have a big problem with bullets. The Constitution gives all the right to bear arms. However, it gives no such right with respect to bullets.


And guns with bullets have been frequently used to deny people their freedom.


In CRT land, as the song says, freedom is just another word for nothing much to do.










While I don't own any guns except those used in CRTs, fortunately I was born with a big penis which over the years, thanks to many many ladies, I learned to use very well.


Sorry. No pictures.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> I hope that's your GUN, I hope your not glad to see me.


----------



## crackyflipside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't own any guns except those used in CRTs, fortunately I was born with a big penis which over the years, thanks to many many ladies, I learned to use very well.
> 
> 
> Sorry. No pictures.



It's alright, we don't need any proof!


Curt, on the other hand....


----------



## overclkr

*OH HELL YEAH!!!!!! KEEP IT GOING DOGS. I CANT GET OFF OF THE FLOOR RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!*
































HEY MODS!!!!! Could you please let this thread run a bit. I'M LOVING IT!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

*(First of all, anybody to takes this serious has issues. THIS IS A JOKE. THIS IS NOT WHAT YOU WILL SEE WHEN YOU COME TO MY HOME. It's a FUNNY and is inteded as so!)*


So Kip and Arli, this is for you:


----------



## overclkr

Big dog, Family is the MOST IMPORTANT THING IN THE WORLD. EVEN BEFORE YOU.

















Oh, thats right!!! I've got a pic for you!!!! Be right back.......


Cliff



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to hang out with you Cliff!! Thanks for reminding me that I need to slow down an enjoy life. Family, friends and fun are things that matter, oh yeah and a kick ass theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey got the front wall of the theater done the RS1 is back in it's place of glory, I'll post the pictures soon.


----------



## overclkr

This is the PIC OF THE YEAR at AVS.



















Believe it or not and I'm sure that most of you read over yonder that this is a little bad boy. Please do not get offended by my post and please do not get insulted but I have to make it known........


It's nice. Very nice. You guys are in for a treat when you come. The best of BOTH SIDES right now will be on display for all to see.


Just REMEMBER, I'm going to do this demo in the EVENING. If you wanna see it, your gonna have to stay and not only that but CRAM in my room.

















Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

hehehe Guys... seriously that picture would be more accurate if he was in boxers







bah..


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff have a look got allot of small stuff done

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post10757884 


Still more to do but almost there...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff have a look got allot of small stuff done
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post10757884
> 
> 
> Still more to do but almost there...



Dude, that is beyond smokin'.


Your meet is going to be da bomb!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

I just want to triple double triple double myself and thank once again Bomrat for sticking my my side and helping me make this happen.


He has mad building skills and we have actually decided that it's time.


It's time to make a dream for a future a reality.










Cliffy


----------



## newbieDAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> *(First of all, anybody to takes this serious has issues. THIS IS A JOKE. THIS IS NOT WHAT YOU WILL SEE WHEN YOU COME TO MY HOME. It's a FUNNY and is inteded as so!)*
> 
> 
> So Kip and Arli, this is for you:



You'll want to keep your fingers outside of the trigger guards


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you wanna see it, your gonna have to stay and not only that but CRAM in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



And take a shower before!!!










can't wait!


wallace


----------



## garyfritz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> *(First of all, anybody to takes this serious has issues. THIS IS A JOKE. THIS IS NOT WHAT YOU WILL SEE WHEN YOU COME TO MY HOME. It's a FUNNY and is inteded as so!)*



Geeze, Cliff, you need to work on your screenshots. That one is terribly out of focus. How can we see the resolution on the psycho lunatic in that movie??


Oh wait. It's not a movie?


----------



## Curt Palme

I believe the pix of Cliffy with the guns is 'cause he just found a digital in his HT!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

These are my BOOOM Sticks, I swear the next one of you primates that so much as thinks about putting a digital in my theater.......


----------



## dropzone7

I think that pic accurately depicts what would happen if anyone came in thinking they were going to make off with his G90 twins! "Over my dead body dog!"


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that pic accurately depicts what would happen if anyone came in thinking they were going to make off with his G90 twins! "Over my dead body dog!"



I'd like to see any ONE come in and 'lift' those singlehandedly.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to see any ONE come in and 'lift' those singlehandedly.



True! I guess it would have to be an inside job or while nobody was home. It wouldn't be hard to find the culprit. Just check the local emergency rooms for the guy with a hernia!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes I picked my G90 up up of the trunk an carried it 15 feet. It was so heavy I had to have 3 of my balls replaced.


----------



## madpoet

Tres heuvos!


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I picked my G90 up up of the trunk an carried it 15 feet. It was so heavy I had to have 3 of my balls replaced.



Holy cow batman! Did you say 3 balls?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes I keep a spare but as you can see... well I blew all of them out haha...


----------



## dropzone7

I'm trying to make out what kind of beer that is in the cup holder or is it a bottle of Capt. Morgans?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm trying to make out what kind of beer that is in the cup holder or is it a bottle of Capt. Morgans?



MGD.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MGD.



Heard a lot about it but have to say that's one I have never tried! So many beers, so little time!







or should I say, so little liver!


----------



## garyfritz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to see any ONE come in and 'lift' those singlehandedly.



Well, I just hauled a G70 into my basement by myself. But I guess a G90 would be another 60 lbs, hmmm...


----------



## dropzone7

I carried my lowly 9PG+ up two flights of stairs all by my lonesome. It's only 125 lbs. but hey, that's dead weight man! I had to sit down for a while and drink a beer or six after that! These things can really remind you just how out of shape you are!


----------



## skylooker1

I heard it's going to be a new event in the world strongman contest.


You just Bearhug the beast, and take it up a steep winding set of stairs, only to find at the top, a door the needs to be opened by turning the knob.


Or, you have to carry it down a flight of stairs, only to find that the last step is a different height than the rest. And the support beam is only 6'6", and your 6'8".


Winner is determined by time and least amount of cursing.



MIKE


----------



## Belcherwm

I'll put my money on Art.


----------



## garyfritz

Bill -- ROFL!!!!!














Art "Atlas" Sonneborn in action! I'll bet that show even beat the show on the screen!


Oh good God Mike, I would never try to bearhug one of these monsters. I keep them as low as possible with my back straight. Carrying the G70 or an XG is pretty easy because they have the side handles -- you hold the handle and horse it around with your knees. The Marquee was more challenging because it just has little "finger indents" under the sides -- lousy for two people to carry it, impossible for one. I ended up wrapping a couple of ratchet straps around it, and using those as handles.


And I think anybody who can carry these things around without cussing should be automatically disqualified!!


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyfritz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bill -- ROFL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art "Atlas" Sonneborn in action! I'll bet that show even beat the show on the screen!
> 
> 
> Oh good God Mike, I would never try to bearhug one of these monsters. I keep them as low as possible with my back straight. Carrying the G70 or an XG is pretty easy because they have the side handles -- you hold the handle and horse it around with your knees. The Marquee was more challenging because it just has little "finger indents" under the sides -- lousy for two people to carry it, impossible for one. I ended up wrapping a couple of ratchet straps around it, and using those as handles.
> 
> 
> And I think anybody who can carry these things around without cussing should be automatically disqualified!!




Well, when your the only one around , you get a little creative, Plus you can make those powerlifter sounds and talk like Arnold.


----------



## skylooker1

You don't want someone to call you a Girly-man.


----------



## garyfritz

I dunno, you try to hoist a G90, you're likely to SOUND like a girly-man...


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> *(First of all, anybody to takes this serious has issues. THIS IS A JOKE. THIS IS NOT WHAT YOU WILL SEE WHEN YOU COME TO MY HOME. It's a FUNNY and is inteded as so!)*
> 
> 
> So Kip and Arli, this is for you:



I love you man!!!


Curt, that is in a friendly kind of way. I am sticking to my napkin comment.

























Cliff,

This has to be one of the funniest threads in AVS history.


Lets see, we have a Don with three balls, are they each colored green, red and blue???


Guns that fit in your pocket coming to see the big guns on the 23rd, Mark and his big penis. (no we do not need to see it except for maybe Curt
























Cliffbo, defender of the CRT holy grail.


Scott Downs, the non-descrimitive lover, (political correct love???)


Art as Atlas (my question is he watching his left nut shoot out on that pic???)


madpoet - Tres heuvos! Spit my beer out reading that...


Cliff has a pic of three projectors in his HT and Don with the three balls, Scott did a chick with three nipples (yes we called her triple nipple)....Do I see a 3 theme going on here???


Good stuff Cliffy!!!


----------



## Curt Palme

BTW, I'm sure I can sneak some limited booze into my luggage. I know I can bring a liter across the border. What should I bring that's Canadian? Screech? 1/2 sack of Canadian microbrew?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

And now here's something we hope you really like.











And yes the balls be Red, Blue and Green, in the end I had to have the green one removed







Not only do I have three balls, I'm a ninja I can switch hands and gain a stoke....


----------



## overclkr

Oh sheesh! That picture is going to give me nightmares!!!!! :^)


Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

Nice fillings Cliff







When you visit me you'll have to let me work my magic


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice fillings Cliff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit me you'll have to let me work my magic



I just got all of mine replaced with the clear/white ones. Some of my silver was going on 20 years old. Looks much better. Good thing I have pretty good dental insurance!







I hate going to the dentist but it's never as bad as I think it's going to be.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice fillings Cliff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit me you'll have to let me work my magic



Big dog, I need a hell of a lot more than just fillings........










I was reading up on your progress over at Mad's thread. Congrats!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love you man!!!
> 
> 
> Curt, that is in a friendly kind of way. I am sticking to my napkin comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> This has to be one of the funniest threads in AVS history.
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have a Don with three balls, are they each colored green, red and blue???
> 
> 
> Guns that fit in your pocket coming to see the big guns on the 23rd, Mark and his big penis. (no we do not need to see it except for maybe Curt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffbo, defender of the CRT holy grail.
> 
> 
> Scott Downs, the non-descrimitive lover, (political correct love???)
> 
> 
> Art as Atlas (my question is he watching his left nut shoot out on that pic???)
> 
> 
> madpoet - Tres heuvos! Spit my beer out reading that...
> 
> 
> Cliff has a pic of three projectors in his HT and Don with the three balls, Scott did a chick with three nipples (yes we called her triple nipple)....Do I see a 3 theme going on here???
> 
> 
> Good stuff Cliffy!!!



Hehehe, he said NIPPLES!










Fun times ahead FO SHO big dog!


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Belcherwm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll put my money on Art.



No problem ,just be sure to send me home with my prepartion H for a few weeks !


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Nipples rule!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nipples rule!!



Speaking of nipples, Art is looking mighty cute in that pic.










Cliff


----------



## crackyflipside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of nipples, Art is looking mighty cute in that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I think you and Curt would get along quite well. Just keep an eye on your drink when he's around.


----------



## Curt Palme

Just to clear the record, the first email that I sent Cliff when I said I was coming was that I was single and that he should let his wife bring a bunch of her single FEMALE friends over. (unhappily married female friends would do in a pinch as well).


Besides, I speak in that cute Canadian accent that turns the girlies on..


----------



## overclkr

Guys and Gals,


I just got word of a couple of seriously kick but give aways that AVS is sponsoring for the meet!!!!! I'll be doing a raffle for everyone and I want to once again thank AVS for so kindly sponsoring to the forum community! Too cool!!!!!!
 









Cliff


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys and Gals,
> 
> 
> I just got word of a couple of seriously kick but give aways that AVS is sponsoring for the meet!!!!! I'll be doing a raffle for everyone and I want to once again thank AVS for so kindly sponsoring to the forum community! Too cool!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



AVScience is the best !!! Now if we could get airline points for post count .










Art


----------



## madpoet

Indeed


----------



## Clarence

sneak peek...


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sneak peek...




Looks good, As long as it doesn't end up like a Bachelor party tape that finds its way into the wrong hands.


To fuzzy to recall....


Oh my God, I don't remember that....


I'm really sorry....


Cliff made me do it....


----------



## Clarence

Thankfully, the content is simply HD demo clips.


No cell phone cameras or youtube video clips will be allowed to record the rowdy events at the meet.


----------



## Curt Palme

The hell! I'm bringing BOTH of my cameras so I can learn to do screen shots. Lots of memory in those cameras to record all of the debauchery.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sneak peek...



I'm speechless! That almost brings tears to my eyes big dog.......










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The hell! I'm bringing BOTH of my cameras so I can learn to do screen shots. Lots of memory in those cameras to record all of the debauchery.



Hehehehe, he said debauchery!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn and Angela

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Mike Parker (not sure if coming)

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman and wife!

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)

William and Mona

Kipp Jones and Scott

GarenT and Wife

Ed Fowler and Rhonda

*AND FO SHO MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!!!!*










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Nice work Clarence, I se you finally found some cases.


----------



## dropzone7

Crap, I wish I could go! I will actually be in the area on business but a month too late. I will be at a stinking wedding on the day of the meet. Yuck! My girlfriend is dragging me to it and she is going to owe me big time for that waste of an afternoon!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Aw come on funereals are always fun I mean weddings


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aw come on funereals are always fun I mean weddings



No, crashing weddings are fun if there is an open bar but this is the daughter of a friend of hers and it's out of obligation we are going I suppose. Brutal...uggghhh.


----------



## Curt Palme











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, crashing weddings are fun if there is an open bar but this is the daughter of a friend of hers and it's out of obligation we are going I suppose. Brutal...uggghhh.



Well you could vicariously join in on the fun by starting a betting pool as to how long the marriage will last...


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could vicariously join in on the fun by starting a betting pool as to how long the marriage will last...



Hey, that's an idea!


----------



## Kipp Jones

Where can I pre-order "6 guns a blazin?" 8-^


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where can I pre-order "6 guns a blazin?" 8-^



It's a doorprize for all attendees.










It requires a HD DVD player.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a doorprize for all attendees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It requires a HD DVD player.



Heck, I don't want it to watch, I want to hang that on my wall in my HT!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones

Hey, where the heck is Scott and his "Gimp Love" stories???


----------



## ScottaDowns

Hey Ken you mean the one at the campground with the full leg cast on crutches or the wheel chair? You know the one who had the old man that looked like Mr. Clean?


----------



## Kipp Jones

The one with the cast on at the campgrounds. Save the wheelchair story for Cliff's meet. Good stuff!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't want it to watch, I want to hang that on my wall in my HT!!!



Clarence has skillz doesn't he?

















Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

Well if we're sharing wheelchair stories, remind me to tell you mine. A wheelchair, a DAT recorder and a Def Leppard concert..


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well if we're sharing wheelchair stories, remind me to tell you mine. A wheelchair, a DAT recorder and a Def Leppard concert..



Were you in the chair or is this some chick you picked up at the concert? The only thing you left out are gay midgets!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't want it to watch, I want to hang that on my wall in my HT!!!



I chose to put this one up of Cliff's wife instead.




























Art


----------



## dropzone7

OMG! Wowzaaa!!!


----------



## overclkr

I'd hit it.










Wait, I should be saying....


I HIT IT!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well if we're sharing wheelchair stories, remind me to tell you mine. A wheelchair, a DAT recorder and a Def Leppard concert..



While your here, ask my wife about our Def Leppard Concert!










Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I should be saying....
> 
> 
> I HIT IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Okay, as if twin G90's was not enough! Now I really hate you!







Very nice Cliffy! You da man!


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I chose to put this one up of Cliff's wife instead.



Amy was on playboy.com??!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Looks like that's www-playboy.com not www.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like that's www-playboy.com not www.



LOL. I just got bitched out about that pretty ass in that picture.


I actually like it! She though well, slammed it and demanded that I inform the group coming out, well, that her ass is MUCH better than that ass, and do NOT stare or else she will get upset.


I vote to STARE at it as much as possible.
























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sneak peek...



Must add........
























Clarence has Skillz!










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

Ya know, it just HIT me, if no one showed up at your place, this thread is one hell of a party right here..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya know, it just HIT me, if no one showed up at your place, this thread is one hell of a party right here..



It's gonna get better when you get here big dog. I promise.

















You wouldn't believe what is going to be raffled next Saturday. There is going to be a couple of EXTREMELY happy forum members at the meet.


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

No comment on the wifes arse... hehe I'll let no comment speak for it's self... Sorry to hear she's upset.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No comment on the wifes arse... hehe I'll let no comment speak for it's self... Sorry to hear she's upset.



Nah, she's not that pissed.










Cliffy


----------



## D6500Ken

Didn't Oscar Wilde say something like "The only thing worse than being looked at is not being looked at."











Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nah, she's not that pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I'll bring her theme song...



'wiggle it, just a little bit...'


Hey, at this rate I'll be banneed from Cliff's place before I even step off the plane. I'll be staying 'in a van down by the river'.


----------



## dropzone7

Could you guys stop talking about asses for 2 minutes and go look at my 9PG+ thread and tell me what I'm doing wrong, or more importantly, IF I'm doing anything right!


----------



## madpoet

I'm sorry, I can't help anyone who uses a VTES avatar


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpoet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't help anyone who uses a VTES avatar



?? I don't even remember where I got that.


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you guys stop talking about asses for 2 minutes and go look at my 9PG+ thread and tell me what I'm doing wrong, or more importantly, IF I'm doing anything right!



Let's see.. tech advice to a guy or fantasizing about (taken) asses.


I'll take asses for $100 Alex.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't Oscar Wilde say something like "The only thing worse than being looked at is not being looked at."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



You hit the nail on the head big dog!










Cliffy


----------



## madpoet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ?? I don't even remember where I got that.



It's a pic from one of the White Wolf "Vampire" series books. I was just kidding with you. When I lived in Raleigh I played a lot of live-action Vampire, and some guys from Charlotte came over and played frequently with us. So I thought maybe you were one of them










Back to your regularly scheduled asses.


----------



## kjohn

Ok I'm in Keith Johnson and Greg Wade.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madpoet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a pic from one of the White Wolf "Vampire" series books. I was just kidding with you. When I lived in Raleigh I played a lot of live-action Vampire, and some guys from Charlotte came over and played frequently with us. So I thought maybe you were one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled asses.



Ah, okay. I had no idea what it was other than it looked kind of cool I thought. Too bad you are not in the area any longer as I could use your help!


----------



## overclkr

Updated list:


Bomrat (Arli)

Art Sonneborn and Angela

Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Clarence

Mike Parker (not sure if coming)

Curt Palme

Aspec2 (Walt)

Skylooker1 (Mike)

DA DOC!

WALLACE!!!! (Dude you rock!)

James McClellan

zamboniman and wife!

wkosmann (William)

Casey and Wife

yborstrip (blaine)

William and Mona

Kipp Jones and Scott

GarenT and Wife

Ed Fowler and Rhonda

Keith Johnson and Greg Wade


*AND FO SHO MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!!!!*










Ok guys the list is now officially CLOSED. I hope my house can handle this crowd!!!!!!!










Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Guys and Gals,

*Doors are opening at 1PM with Demo sessions to start at 2PM.*



Of course anyone who is flying out is welcome before 12 but be warned, I'll be in my boxers.










*I'm going to have to place all of you in pre-determined groups for the demo's, so if you could please arrive on time, that will help out tremendously.*

*I will post the groups this weekend so everyone know's when their prospective demo session will start.


There will be Name Tags for you to fill out and wear on your shirt so that everyone doesn't forget names.










Also, along with your name tags, please make sure to fill out the raffle tickets on the table as well with your name, address, and phone number just in case you win and are not here. Two of the prizes I am getting from AVS to give away are KICK ASS so you want to make sure you dont miss out!!!*


More info soon!










Cliffy


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just in case you win and are not here. Two of the prizes I am getting from AVS to give away are KICK ASS



must be present to win... drawing will be held when the meet starts to wind down... at sunrise


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sneak peek...



First draft of the HD-DVD menus:





























There are a couple of additional clips that didn't convert properly, but I'm not giving up yet... especially since they're the ones I wanted most.


----------



## Curt Palme

Funny, knowing Cliff and the title 'packed and stacked', I was expecting different video content altogether..


----------



## Clarence

there's another HD-DVD for the secret Friday night demo


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there's another HD-DVD for the secret Friday night demo































is all I have to say.


Dude, that Demo disc LOOKS SMOKIN'!!!!!!










One week away big dog. This time next week, we'll be sippin'.










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

:d :d :d


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Clarence did you master that on DVD or did you drop cash for a HD Burner. Hell are they out yet?


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clarence did you master that on DVD or did you drop cash for a HD Burner. Hell are they out yet?



It's HD-DVD format burned on a DVD-R...


videoredo... Ulead MovieFactory 5+... Nero7


see " The official AVS Guide to HD DVD Authoring "


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. Curt is acting like he is really horny. As a good host you need to deal with that. Canadian guys who have been without a woman for a few weeks (Curt is no longer cohabiting) are dangerous. More dangerous then the semi automatics you guys are bandishing about. There is no safety on Curt's hair trigger.


----------



## stefuel

Curt's coming??? Oh the humanity


Hide your women. All catagories. Eight to eighty, blind crippled or crazy

















Chip


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy. Curt is acting like he is really horny. As a good host you need to deal with that. Canadian guys who have been without a woman for a few weeks (Curt is no longer cohabiting) are dangerous. More dangerous then the semi automatics you guys are bandishing about. There is no safety on Curt's hair trigger.




Oh, life is swell, I'm fine, I'm verrrrrrrrrry melllloooooowwwwwwww after last night's debauchery...the chamber is empty, all bullets have been shot.


















and hair? What hair?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> :d :d :d



NICE!!! Are you bringing it with?????


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy. Curt is acting like he is really horny. As a good host you need to deal with that. Canadian guys who have been without a woman for a few weeks (Curt is no longer cohabiting) are dangerous. More dangerous then the semi automatics you guys are bandishing about. There is no safety on Curt's hair trigger.



I have a feeling that Curt is going to have a MOST EXCELLENT time next weekend!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, life is swell, I'm fine, I'm verrrrrrrrrry melllloooooowwwwwwww after last night's debauchery...the chamber is empty, all bullets have been shot.
> 
> 
> and hair? What hair?



NICE! Was she a hottie?










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Guys and Gals,

*Doors are opening at 1PM with Demo sessions to start at 2PM.*



Of course anyone who is flying out is welcome before 12 but be warned, I'll be in my boxers.









*I'm going to have to place all of you in pre-determined groups for the demo's, so if you could please arrive on time, that will help out tremendously.*

*I will post the groups this weekend so everyone know's when their prospective demo session will start.


There will be Name Tags for you to fill out and wear on your shirt so that everyone doesn't forget names.










Also, along with your name tags, please make sure to fill out the raffle tickets on the table as well with your name, address, and phone number just in case you win and are not here. Two of the prizes I am getting from AVS to give away are KICK ASS so you want to make sure you dont miss out!!!*


More info soon!










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NICE!!! Are you bringing it with?????
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Not sure yet.


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Of course anyone who is flying out is welcome before 12 but be warned, I'll be in my boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



THAT'S a visual I didn't need to see or think about....


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Thanks for the information Clarence I'll have to give it a read and then try it out.


----------



## overclkr

Ok ladies and gents, I have the demo groups set up.


Demo's once again will start at 2PM central. If you need me to change the list, please let me know.

*GROUP ONE: (2PM)


James McClellan

Zamboniman and Wife

Blaine

Garen and Wife*

*GROUP TWO: (3PM)


William and Mona

Ed Fowler and Rhonda

Keith and Greg*


In between group 3 and 4 I will be holding the raffle for AVS prizes. Does everyone think they will have arrived by then?

*GROUP THREE: (4:30PM)


Kipp and Scott

Art and Angela

DA DOC

William*

*GROUP FOUR (5:30PM)


WALT

MIKE (SKYLOOKER)

WALLACE

Don Kellogg

Curt Palme

Casey and Tammy

Arli and Shelly*


It's getting close!!!!! Cant wait!!!!!










Cliff


----------



## bomrat

whoo whoo go group 4 !!!!


----------



## stefuel

It'll be hard to enjoy what's on screen if you have to keep one eye on your women with Douce Bigalow, aka man-whore, aka Curt Palme there.

















Chip


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> whoo whoo go group 4 !!!!




THE BEST FOR LAST!!!!


Hey Curt! Keep your hands in your pockets!!










wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THE BEST FOR LAST!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Curt! Keep your hands in your pockets!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Wallace, what time is are you and Clarence arriving this friday? I forgot.....










Cliff


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Cliff,

Per our lengthy PM regarding the demo sessions it looks like you did a good job distributing the personality types as recommended. Be sure to seat everyone in the assigned seats as you had stated for best effect. I already bought my Gas Ex and Depends so no need to have that on hand.


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Per our lengthy PM regarding the demo sessions it looks like you did a good job distributing the personality types as recommended. Be sure to seat everyone in the assigned seats as you had stated for best effect. I already bought my Gas Ex and Depends so no need to have that on hand.
> 
> 
> Art



I hope you enjoy the show big dog.










My theater is Ghetto compared to yours, but no slouch for sure!










Really looking foward to spending some time with you and Angela. It's been a whiile and it's due.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Ok, last post on the times and groups. Since the thread is on a new page right now, I want to make sure everyone knows the gig. I will be posting directions on Thursday night so if everyone could pop on in to make sure you get directions please.


My house is not on mapquest because I live in a new subdivision so it's kind of a pain in the ars to give directions.









*Doors are opening at 1PM with Demo sessions to start at 2PM.*



Of course anyone who is flying out is welcome before 12 but be warned, I'll be in my boxers.









*I'm going to have to place all of you in pre-determined groups for the demo's, so if you could please arrive on time, that will help out tremendously.*

*I will post the groups this weekend so everyone know's when their prospective demo session will start.


There will be Name Tags for you to fill out and wear on your shirt so that everyone doesn't forget names.










Also, along with your name tags, please make sure to fill out the raffle tickets on the table as well with your name, address, and phone number just in case you win and are not here. Two of the prizes I am getting from AVS to give away are KICK ASS so you want to make sure you dont miss out!!!*




Ok ladies and gents, I have the demo groups set up.


Demo's once again will start at 2PM central. If you need me to change the list, please let me know.

*GROUP ONE: (2PM)


James McClellan

Zamboniman and Wife

Blaine

Garen and Wife*

*GROUP TWO: (3PM)


William and Mona

Ed Fowler and Rhonda

Keith and Greg*


In between group 3 and 4 I will be holding the raffle for AVS prizes. Does everyone think they will have arrived by then?

*GROUP THREE: (4:30PM)


Kipp and Scott

Art and Angela

DA DOC

William*

*GROUP FOUR (5:30PM)


WALT

MIKE (SKYLOOKER)

WALLACE

Don Kellogg

Curt Palme

Casey and Tammy

Arli and Shelly*


It's getting close!!!!! Cant wait!!!!!










Cliff


----------



## stefuel

You guy's.........and girls...........and Curt (hands in your pockets, not someone elses)







, have a blast. About the time of the first seating, I'll be un-packing in Disney







.


Chip


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Per our lengthy PM regarding the demo sessions it looks like you did a good job distributing the personality types as recommended.
> 
> 
> Art



So you're saying there's no other manic depressive/split personality types in the last session like me?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you're saying there's no other manic depressive/split personality types in the last session like me?



Well, I recommended that he ask around regarding such things and it looks like he has taken that into account.


Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I have 27 personalities they are currently lobbying my company for their own wages







. When I was in highschool they told me I had ADD, but I didn't pay attention to them.


Group 4 as 4!!!!! in CaddyShack.. Golf how cool


----------



## overclkr

Lol!


----------



## overclkr

BTW Guys,

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY!*


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Not a father yet that will be in about 1.5 months but it means allot thanks...


Hey Cliff where did you get, and what was the black out fabric you got. I'm playing with masking ideas not to distract me from small things like putty and paint


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not a father yet that will be in about 1.5 months but it means allot thanks...
> 
> 
> Hey Cliff where did you get, and what was the black out fabric you got. I'm playing with masking ideas not to distract me from small things like putty and paint


 http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fab...uct=VELVETEEN3


----------



## wkosmann

Yo Cliffster;


What happens after the last demo ends at 6:30 PM. Kinda early to end the Meet??????


William


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yo Cliffster;
> 
> 
> What happens after the last demo ends at 6:00 PM. Kinda early to end the Meet?????? Don and I will just be waking up about then........
> 
> 
> William



Hehe, then it's time to PARTAY!!!










Well definitely watch a few other clips and also be demoing Don's RS1, but yeah, it goes until it ends, which for Clarence and I usually ends up being in the wee hours.










We'll definitely be up until the wee hours on Friday night as well, so get ready big dog.....


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wallace, what time is are you and Clarence arriving this friday? I forgot.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Arrive at Midway 12:05 pm. Plenty of time for me to rent car, get lost leaving Midway, get mugged and car stolen, get another car, find hotel, get lost finding your place, stop have a beer where ever the midgets are dancing topless, try to find your place again!!

















MAN!!! It's getting close. Party Hearty!!

*Clarence,

Are you still flying out and back the same times?*

wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Per our lengthy PM regarding the demo sessions it looks like you did a good job distributing the personality types as recommended. Be sure to seat everyone in the assigned seats as you had stated for best effect. I already bought my Gas Ex and Depends so no need to have that on hand.
> 
> 
> Art



Just in case, I'll bring extra Imodium AD










wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Somebody step on a duck???


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Arrive at Midway 12:05 pm. Plenty of time for me to rent car, get lost leaving Midway, get mugged and car stolen, get another car, find hotel, get lost finding your place, stop have a beer where ever the midgets are dancing topless, try to find your place again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN!!! It's getting close. Party Hearty!!
> 
> *Clarence,
> 
> Are you still flying out and back the same times?*
> 
> wallace



DUDE, I'M PICKING YOU UP. DO NOT RENT A CAR.


Both you and Clarence are flying in together and Curt will be arriving about an hour and a half after you and Clarence so we are going to wait for him, maybe pick up a beer down the street or something.


Don't worry about the transportation big dog. I've got you covered.










Cliff


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Clarence,
> 
> Are you still flying out and back the same times?*
> 
> wallace



Yes... let's share a ride to IAD and split airport parking.


Cliff arranged for a limo to pick us up at Midway


----------



## dochlywd

Ummmmmm, I have only one request.......


Could you please sit Art in back of me? I don't want him blowing mud all over us in the back row the first time those subs roll through his colon!


Doc


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ummmmmm, I have only one request.......
> 
> 
> Could you please sit Art in back of me? I don't want him blowing mud all over us in the back row the first time those subs roll through his colon!
> 
> 
> Doc



Actually, I was referring to Cliff calling me dad rather than the potential brown note issues ,although they could still be a problem so you might want to have Cliff give me a "room to yourself" demo.


Art


----------



## dropzone7

Yikes! Suddenly I'm not so sorry that I can't make it. Cliff, time to think about air handling devices for the theater!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I was referring to Cliff calling me dad rather than the potential brown note issues ,although they could still be a problem so you might want to have Cliff give me a "room to yourself" demo.
> 
> 
> Art



LOL!!! I didn't even realize that.


My reasoning for calling you dad is because you are the father of stacks.










I guess I should have clarified.










Cliffy


----------



## dochlywd

That's too funny you said that Cliffy! I was going to have a few shirts made up for the meet.


On the left chest was going to be "The Reference90s" in the same format as The Godfather logo.


Then I was going to have names on the right chest:


"Godfather" for Art

"Michael" for Cliffy

"Fredo" for Don

"Tom Hagen" for Ken W.


Our shirt guy didn't have time to get-r-done. We'll see, though.


Doc


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DUDE, I'M PICKING YOU UP. DO NOT RENT A CAR.
> 
> 
> Both you and Clarence are flying in together and Curt will be arriving about an hour and a half after you and Clarence so we are going to wait for him, maybe pick up a beer down the street or something.
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the transportation big dog. I've got you covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Cliff, You are the man! TOO COOL! This is top shelf stuff!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes... let's share a ride to IAD and split airport parking.
> 
> 
> Cliff arranged for a limo to pick us up at Midway



Sounds great.


The limo big enough for all the dancers and the 4 of us?










wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's too funny you said that Cliffy! I was going to have a few shirts made up for the meet.
> 
> 
> On the left chest was going to be "The Reference90s" in the same format as The Godfather logo.
> 
> 
> Then I was going to have names on the right chest:
> 
> 
> "Godfather" for Art
> 
> "Michael" for Cliffy
> 
> "Fredo" for Don
> 
> "Tom Hagen" for Ken W.
> 
> 
> Our shirt guy didn't have time to get-r-done. We'll see, though.
> 
> 
> Doc



That would be just TOO DAMN COOL!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff, You are the man! TOO COOL! This is top shelf stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great.
> 
> 
> The limo big enough for all the dancers and the 4 of us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



There is JUST enough room for them to sit on our laps!


----------



## overclkr

Guys, the AVS sponsored give away's for the meet arrived today. I wish I could keep them........










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is JUST enough room for them to sit on our laps!



Thats good enough!!










Count down has begun; T minus 4 days and counting...


wallace


----------



## garyfritz

I gotta say I'll be glad when it's done. I'm getting SOO DAMN JEALOUS listening to all you guys pre-party!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Fredo that's classic, as long as it's not mister Pink










Better make it a 2XL living out of hotel rooms has really helped me put on some weight.


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I should be saying....
> 
> 
> I HIT IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



No you did not







That picture is all over the net, miss world julia mantilla


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No you did not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is all over the net, miss world julia mantilla



I wasn't referring to the picture.










Maybe I could convince my little female significant other hottie ass wife to let me post a picture of that hottie ass for the world to see.


Time will tell.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ahh yeah.. Do ah little dance, make ah little love.. get down Saturday night.. So Cliff you pumped? You ready?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahh yeah.. Do ah little dance, make ah little love.. get down Saturday night.. So Cliff you pumped? You ready?



GRRRRRRR..... I've run into some issues. But I think I'm going to have it worked out by Friday.


I'm not going to have Moome's external board for the meet so I'm bummed about that big time.


There is still LOTS and LOTS to do. I'm going to have to take the day off tomorrow to catch up in time......


How is it looking for you on Friday night? I still have the cable by the way. :^)


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I would hope you still have "Your Cable"


My wife wants me to do a "Mini Meet" for the her family. They want to watch a movie or two friday.. I'm going to see if I can "Buy" my way out of it...


----------



## Gino AUS

Cliff, did you get to test out 48Hz or are you sticking with 60Hz or both for the meet?


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I could convince my little female significant other hottie ass wife to let me post a picture of that hottie ass for the world to see.



I don't think she will Cliff.



She also made me promise that I wouldn't post the pix that she sent to me...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff, did you get to test out 48Hz or are you sticking with 60Hz or both for the meet?



Yes I did. It was slightly flickery, but not bad. I'm going to take a look with Clarence and Curt on Friday night and take it from there.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think she will Cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> She also made me promise that I wouldn't post the pix that she sent to me...



Can I see them?










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

I would, but they are too disturbing. I had no idea you could do THAT with two G90s!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No you did not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is all over the net, miss world julia mantilla



Really.... Keyra Augustina is the the name she has gone by.


Art


----------



## erikjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, the AVS sponsored give away's for the meet arrived today. I wish I could keep them........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Thats awesome! Wish I could be there. This is so funny, 6 months ago you lost your posting rights now you have a 17 page post and AVS is sending you door prizes for your get together. Let me say *AWESOME JOB BIG DOG*!


You are my Hero! Now where are those pics of that arse







?


----------



## mark haflich

Where is gentlemens' (strip) club in the aerial view? Please mark it with a big G.


----------



## mark haflich

Where is the rifle range? Please mark it with a big X


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really.... Keyra Augustina is the the name she has gone by.
> 
> 
> Art




Interesting. That ass seems to be a mystery online, and here at avs forums







I think they are both her.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. That ass seems to be a mystery online, and here at avs forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both her.



It isn't a mystery to me.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Sitting here at 1am soaking up relaxation for a couple of hours and reliving my past few years here at AVS.


It's been amazing. The whole experience. Yes, I was an ass and still am and yes, there were times that, well, people didn't see eye to eye with me and vice versa, but damn I have to say that this is one of THE BEST experiences I have ever had in my entire life.


This forum has been nothing short of incredible and the people that I have brought close to me as a result have been some seriously good times fo sho.


I am so happy to have this group of forum members converging on my home this Saturday. Being honored is an understatement. This is going to be one hell of a good time, so, kick back, relax, drink, eat, and enjoy the good company.


Memories are abound.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

Youre stoned again aren't you


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Youre stoned again aren't you



LOL. Actually 100% sober. It's one of those night's big dog. Just thinking about all of the positive things that have happened in my life and cherishing them in this crappy ass world we live in.


Positive is a good thing. I wish I could keep it in me more often.










I wouldn't mind one bit though right now if I was Stoned.

















Cliffy


----------



## Ray Cendroski

Well said Cliff.


I'm really disappointed I couldn't get back out there to see the basement completed and the stack in operation. I'd also really wanted to meet all those guys I've been PM'ing all these years.


I'm in Bangkok of all places for another month, and knew I had no chance of getting there.


Something tells me you are really going to have a good time. Alcohol and projectors seem to together well.


Have fun,

Ray


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sitting here at 1am soaking up relaxation for a couple of hours and reliving my past few years here at AVS.
> 
> 
> It's been amazing. The whole experience. Yes, I was an ass and still am and yes, there were times that, well, people didn't see eye to eye with me and vice versa, but damn I have to say that this is one of THE BEST experiences I have ever had in my entire life.
> 
> 
> This forum has been nothing short of incredible and the people that I have brought close to me as a result have been some seriously good times fo sho.
> 
> 
> I am so happy to have this group of forum members converging on my home this Saturday. Being honored is an understatement. This is going to be one hell of a good time, so, kick back, relax, drink, eat, and enjoy the good company.
> 
> 
> Memories are abound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Sniff sniff...







I love you man! Wish I could be there!


----------



## Curt Palme

I just realized that tonight of all nights is the Roger Waters concert in Vancouver. I'll miss it as I'll be spending the night in Seattle to catch the 6 AM flight to the meet. Oh, the humanity!


We'd better party like it's 1999 tomorrow night...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just realized that tonight of all nights is the Roger Waters concert in Vancouver. I'll miss it as I'll be spending the night in Seattle to catch the 6 AM flight to the meet. Oh, the humanity!
> 
> 
> We'd better party like it's 1999 tomorrow night...



You got it big dog! I'd lie to you and say that your not missing anything but I saw Roger a couple weeks ago at the United Center and it was AWESOME.


One hell of a show.










Cliffy


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just realized that tonight of all nights is the Roger Waters concert in Vancouver. I'll miss it as I'll be spending the night in Seattle to catch the 6 AM flight to the meet. Oh, the humanity!
> 
> 
> We'd better party like it's 1999 tomorrow night...



Yep... last month I was about to get tickets to see Rush until I realized the concert was the same night as Cliff''s meet.


So in tribute (especially for you as our Canadian guest), I put a Rush concert clip on Cliff's demo HD-DVD.


----------



## Curt Palme

What, that dinosaur group?










j/k, Rush is great!


For those that have problems reading directions, just look for the stumbling drunk fools half nekkid running around the roads, thumping their chests and screaming:

*CRT RULES MAN!*


----------



## overclkr




----------



## DaGamePimp

Have a GREAT meet Cliff , wish I could attend but I don't drink at all and my wife's backside has graced the internet before so I would feel out of place














.


Best Wishes ,

--- Jason


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have a GREAT meet Cliff , wish I could attend but I don't drink at all and my wife's backside has graced the internet before so I would feel out of place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Best Wishes ,
> 
> --- Jason



Thanks Jason! That would have been cool if you could make it. I would have loved to go a few rounds of Quake 4 with you on my home network.

















Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Just want to check in and make sure that everyone is cool with directions? It's going to get pretty busy for me now so I want to make sure that everything is ok for everyone.


Once again, please PM me for my phone number in case you think you might need it if you get lost!


Cliff


----------



## wallace1234

Man! If I didn't know any better, I'd say it's almost party time!!!

















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man! If I didn't know any better, I'd say it's almost party time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace


*BRING THE NOISE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gino AUS

What have you done about your cranky neighbour?


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What have you done about your cranky neighbour?




Gino, with the crowd Cliff is going to have, he might not have any neighbor after this weekend..

















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What have you done about your cranky neighbour?



Since she complained last time (when you were here) after I pre-warned her a week in advance, I'm not even going to bother telling her this time.










I've checked the local laws and I'm covered.










Damn SVS subs rattling not only my house apart but my neighbors as well!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Bummer........


Beginning of the week started with a beautiful forecast for this weekend.


Now it's turned to rain.......

















There is a NASTY storm headed this way right now.


I hope nothing bad happens......


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bummer........
> 
> 
> Beginning of the week started with a beautiful forecast for this weekend.
> 
> 
> Now it's turned to rain.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a NASTY storm headed this way right now.
> 
> 
> I hope nothing bad happens......
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Could be a crowded house. I'm bringing (and using) my deodorant.










wallace


----------



## wallace1234

The East Coast Blendzilla started out being beautiful forecast, ended up crappy forecast, but you remember, it was overall great.


wallace


----------



## Gino AUS

You guys are really going to enjoy Cliff's 6 guns. The East Coast blend meet was just an example of what can be done with blending, but was nowhere near where it could be. Cliff's setup on the other hand has had time put into it and will floor you.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys are really going to enjoy Cliff's 6 guns. The East Coast blend meet was just an example of what can be done with blending, but was nowhere near where it could be. Cliff's setup on the other hand has had time put into it and will floor you.



Gino,

If you say it's good, then I better bring along my high blood preasure medicine. For a rookie like me, the work you guys did at the East Coast meet was amazing!


Show time is getting close!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys are really going to enjoy Cliff's 6 guns. The East Coast blend meet was just an example of what can be done with blending, but was nowhere near where it could be. Cliff's setup on the other hand has had time put into it and will floor you.



Stop it Gino. Your making me blush.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gino,
> 
> If you say it's good, then I better bring along my high blood preasure medicine. For a rookie like me, the work you guys did at the East Coast meet was amazing!
> 
> 
> Show time is getting close!
> 
> 
> wallace



Hehe, I think YOUR going to be the one that needs to bring depends.
























Bought a new BBQ grill today. A storm last week trashed my old one.


Big ass Hot Dogs and Burgers for tomorrow night.


Grill test time.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys are really going to enjoy Cliff's 6 guns. The East Coast blend meet was just an example of what can be done with blending, but was nowhere near where it could be. Cliff's setup on the other hand has had time put into it and will floor you.



BTW, big dog, I wish you could have seen the hard work that was put into the Midwest Blendzilla Meet with the same two projectors you saw stacked. It was incredible.










This is like the last breath of fresh air to the door of bliss for me like you would not believe.


I'm not even sweating one bit for this weekend at all like I was for the Zilla meet I hosted. It's going to be a completely different experience for everyone involved that I have to say, well, um,

*LOOKING FOWARD TO THE STRIP CLUB TOMORROW NIGHT!!!!!!*































Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, big dog, I wish you could have seen the hard work that was put into the Midwest Blendzilla Meet with the same two projectors you saw stacked. It was incredible.



I bet it was!










(This is why I'd like one day for you to see the blendzilla downunder. I've put in 12 months and over half a dozen full setups from scratch to get it where it is now)


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bet it was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is why I'd like one day for you to see the blendzilla downunder. I've put in 12 months and over half a dozen full setups from scratch to get it where it is now)



I could only imagine (well, hopefully not, must apply for PASSPORT with PERMIT TO CARRY).


I have to say fo sho that you are officially granted the Blendzilla master setup award!


Watching you as tired as you were at the east coast meet take over and make the time to work on the setup to get it even that much better is a testament to itself.


You never had to lay a damn hand on anything and thanks to YOU the setup was brought to a level that I had not seen that entire weekend.


Gino = Marquee Blend Master


Cliff = G90 Stack Master (well with Ken of course).










Stack side though, Art is the father. What's up DAD?










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Not going to be able to make it for the strip tastic lead up to Stack Fest 2007. So Cliff you have to do some motor boating in my absence )


Hard to believe it's almost finally here.



Side Word Yo:


My 12 Feet of SMX came today can't wait to get the screen in place. 12' by 98" oh if I only had the room... oh yes it would be on as they say.


----------



## dochlywd

Cliffy,


Here's the logo I had my little bong-smokin' pizza delivery driver that works for us make. The shirt guy couldn't get it digitized in time, but I thought you might want it anyways. Maybe you could frame it or something.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> 
> Here's the logo I had my little bong-smokin' pizza delivery driver that works for us make. The shirt guy couldn't get it digitized in time, but I thought you might want it anyways. Maybe you could frame it or something.



Awesome Doc!!!!!!










On my way to the airport!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

hahah I love it... love I tell you..


----------



## Gino AUS

Have fun guys! Be sure to take lots of incriminating photos.


----------



## mark haflich

You guys better be careful at that club. Pac Man is out on a $20K bail bond.


----------



## dochlywd

I don't know, man. I've seen some of the photos in this thread and I gotta tell ya......


I think Cliffy's Entourage with what they are packin' might give that thug and his posse a run for their money!


Doc


----------



## mark haflich

I am concerned that if Cliffy bites Pac Man on his ankle, Cliffy might die. That would not be good.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stack side though, Art is the father. What's up DAD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I kinda like godfather better but hey ..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kinda like godfather better but hey ..



I cant wait to see you tomorrow big dog. I did a couple of demo's for the guys and the jaws hit the floor.










Thank you so much for everything Art. My experience with you has been nothing short of awesome.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kinda like godfather better but hey ..



The godfather of stacking... so when will you stack your 3 Chipper?


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What have you done about your cranky neighbour?



Kipp is packing heat.


Cliff,

You want me to walk in with the AK in one hand and the Glock in the other??? I think she will stay quiet.


----------



## Kipp Jones

BTW, sold the Glock 17 and picked up a Glock 29 yesterday. 10mm of ballistic heaven. The 10mm round is the G90 of hand guns.


----------



## overclkr

Oh yeah, severe lack of sleep already. Gotta love it!


Curt, Don, Arli, Clarence, and I have been hanging tonight and damn, after putting the G90's in "meet mode", I would have to say that we are all in heaven right now.










I haven't even had to pull out the Glok yet!!!!!


BTW, don't ask me about the strippers. We didn't see any tonight at all, I promise.

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, sold the Glock 17 and picked up a Glock 29 yesterday. 10mm of ballistic heaven. The 10mm round is the G90 of hand guns.



Ok, you and I must spend some time in the corn field tomorrow if I can pull away.

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Ok, Curt crashed out but Clarence and I stayed up to grab some screen shots.


Witness the AVS screen shot master at work (Clarence).







































































To say it looks better in person is an understatement. All hail the G90 Stack in all it's glory!


----------



## overclkr

Ahhhhh, there is something like 4 hours sleep and excessive alcohol consumption that just makes you feel like.......

*LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!*
































There is a damn canadian upstairs that is sleeping. I'm thinking about getting a bucket of water and giving him a good ol' fashioned CHICAGO WAKE UP CALL!










Cliffy


----------



## garyfritz

He's still snoozin' at 10:30am !? (So what if it's 8:30am his time!) Hit him with a bucket of ice water and yell "Time for some eggs an' back bacon, eh!?"


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Gimmie a toasted back bacon, hold the toast eh!


----------



## Clarence

Cliff has recovered better than I expected. He's never a morning person, especially after a late night of partying.


The beer's on ice, the food is ready, and the projectors are getting their final tweaks.


I was playing with the PS3 1080p movie previews and Blu-Ray player and took a few screenshots with Curt until Ken kicked us out...


Pirates 3:










Ghost Rider:










Shrek 3:










300:










Spider-Man 3:


----------



## Clarence

Cliff and "Casino Royale" from PS3 Blu-Ray, 1080p HDMI, 10' wide SMX screen:















































We'll post some people pictures this afternoon too.


----------



## Peterpanski

WOW!! Looks unbelievable.


----------



## garyfritz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We'll post some people pictures this afternoon too.



Make sure you get some good pix of that Hottie Wife of Cliff's. We need documentation!!


----------



## Clarence

I started a rumor here that Cliff has a $50 prize for the bext picture taken of his wife










Art has his camera ready










I handed Amy my digicam and offerd to split the prize if she took it herself


----------



## garyfritz

Hee. Sounds like the hijinx and mischief are well underway.







Carry on carrying on!


It's just a damn shame we all live so far apart. You gentlemen (and you too, Cliff







) are the kind of folks I would love to hang out with on a regular basis. Checking out posts from the latest HT national partython just doesn't cut it.


----------



## D6500Ken

Pictures are vibrating off the walls upstairs, so the first demo must be in progress!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Clarence

Cliff's last minute pre-meet converence check:










Ken & Art:










While the first demo group is in the HT, a few others enjoy the seismic rumbles in the kitchen:










An early attempt at the $50 prize:



















Curt flirting with the wives:


----------



## Clarence

Cliff, Art, Clarence, and the rest of Demo Group 3:










Cliff's better half:



















Door prizes!










Winners:










Curt won the Grand Prize... a Lumagen HDP from AVS


----------



## Kipp Jones

...


----------



## Kipp Jones

Great people, great pq, great audio, just an all around great time!!! Thanks to Cliff and Amy. What wonderful hosts.


----------



## GarenT

WOW!!! What a great time we had at the party!! Thank you to Cliff and Amy for hosting a fabulous get together. Delicious food and great group of HT enthusiasts.


The demo was amazing, the clarity of the picture was outstanding! Ken's handiwork on the two G-90's just has to be seen to be believed. And Cliff's sound nearly brought the house down(Literally!!) My wife joined me for the party and asked what kind of buttkickers Cliff had, she did not believe it when she found out he doesn't have any!!!







The subs shook that hard. She also gave the WAF to an upgrade after seeing Cliff's amazing set-up














(Thanks Big Dog)










A HUGE thank you to AVS for the door prizes; I was lucky enough to come home with the Harmony remote !!! Could not believe it!!! What an amazing prize










It was really great to meet so many people from the forum.


Thanks again to Cliff and Amy, and AVScience.


Garen and Mariellen


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Cliff,

I want to thank you for hosting a fantastic meet. You have really put together one of the best video displays on the planet ! It was so cool chatting with some of the most incredible people around . I was so impressed with the uniformity on the SMX screen, the fantastic convergence,sharpness,ideal light output and what is the best balance of blackout capability and shadow detail I've yet seen anywhere. It just looked like you nailed it to me.Also I ate well but learned on the way home that I had missed several things in pots that I would have loved to have eaten. Very nice work on the theater space ,very comfortable row distances were just right for me( front and center perfect of course). Anyway thanks again and congratulations on getting a fantastic result for all of the sweat.




If I can find a few pictures I'll post those in the morning.... thanks again !


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Wow what a night, Cliff you have come a long way in the two some years I've know you. Thank you for opening your home to us. Had a great time chatting with the various peoples, especially that Canadian, ah what's his name oh yeah Curt







nice to finally meet up with you Curt. Thanks for being there for so many of us in time of need. Thanks for the comedy, always a good time, sorry some of it was at Curts expense. But hey if he likes to converage more then... nevermind you had to be there.


You really have something to be proud of, your theater is amazing. It's truly a shining example of what DIY can be. Oh and those SVS subs OMG, thanks for the foot massage. I thought your kitchen was going to implode. Hope your neighbor didn't have a nervous breakdown.


Oh and thanks for letting me bring my flash light again  insert JVC plug. No really I hope people liked it, it's not a stack replacement but it sure has made me happy.


----------



## dropzone7

Wow.....those screen shots look amazing Cliff! Clarence is really good at getting those and your display is just sick!!! It's been really fun to check out the pictures, especially of the people! I never would have guessed what some of these people looked like. Curt for example! Looks like great times were had by all and those door prizes were really nice! Wish I could have been there. Oh and Cliff, I see what you mean now about your hottie wife!







Play on playa!


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


Thanks for having me over again. It's great to see how far you came with your theater in such a short time. Your determination and knowledge really show with the end result. Just unbelievable. Not a bad seat in your theater. Your picture is so sharp, and the detail just has to be seen in person to be appreciated.


Once again Ken has proved to be the master. Every projector that I've seen that he has touched, is amazing.


Everybody at the meet was great. I'm glad I got to get to know several that I had met before. Just a great group to hang with.


Cliff, make sure you tell your wife she was a terrific hostess and the house is really taking shape. I know you probably had little to do with anything above ground.



MIKE


PS. I had a great time, Thanks again.


----------



## dochlywd

Cliff and Amy,


I just wanted to say how grateful I am that you had me to your beautiful home. It was a great chance to meet a lot of good people and the hospitality was incredible. The room, sound, and picture are to DIE for. I'm afraid to go downstairs and fire my system up now for fear that I will be greatly disappointed. My wife asked me how it was and all I could say was,


"HOLY F*CK!!! IT WAS UNBELIEVABLE!!!!"


She just grabbed her head said, "Oh Boy......that's exactly what I feared you would say. You promised that you were finished the last time Ken was out!"











Thanks again, man! It was truely an incredible time and well worth the drive up. Glad to have finally met you and Amy in person. You are awesome people who deserve the best!


Doc


----------



## James McClellan

First, I want to say thank you to Cliff and his wife for opening their home to me once again. The new home looks spectacular and the food was great (especially the wings. That sauce was freaking awesome). It was cool seeing some familiar faces once again; to meet some folks I'd never met before; and it was a pleasure to finally meet Arli, Clarence and Curt Palme.


Cliff, I congratulate you on finally reaching home theater nirvana. What a long, strange trip it has been, big dog. The stack is as incredible as one might imagine a Ken Whitcomb-calibrated display to be. The gamma bump improves the image noticeably and now I gotta spend more money to get me one of them cards







. The SMX screen looks fabulous. It's amazing we can get screen material of that quality for so much less than what Stewart offers.


I also want to say thanks to Don for bringing his RS1. I have now seen what all the hype is about.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I hope people liked it, it's not a stack replacement but it sure has made me happy.



Don, that projector is going to make a LOT of people happy. For those who weren't there, once the JVC was turned on, the stack wasn't turned on againat least not until midnight when I left. I mean, think about it: two calibrated, gamma corrected, stacked G90s hanging over the heads of a room full of hard core CRTers (with *four* G90 owners/former owners in that group) and we end up watching most of _Casino Royale_ Blu-Ray on a digital that was propped up on a box at the back of the theater; 7-minute out of the box setup. To me, that's a testament to how good the RS1 is. It's not for everybody, but it is a very nice projector.



I had a great time and hopefully we'll all see each other again at another HT meet







.



James


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First draft of the HD-DVD menus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of additional clips that didn't convert properly, but I'm not giving up yet... especially since they're the ones I wanted most.



I checked out my disc last night and was impressed. Great job. The pq was amazing. I really liked having the Soprano's clip on there. I could watch it over and over again.


Did you use the HD-DVD authoring process? If so, what program?


----------



## Riktar

Great pictures and it looked like all of you had a great time! Someday I might actually be able to attend one of these events and meet all you fine folks.


----------



## overclkr

I'm pretty much speechless right now and extremely sad that it has come to an end. The guys are on the planes home, the house has now settled back down, and I have an extremely happy next door neighbor that is extatic the relentless LFE has come to a close.


What a completely unbelievably awesome crowd and to say that is seriously an understatement. This family and I truly mean family of people has literraly made this weekend absolutely one of the most memorable moments I have ever had ever.


Thank you so much everyone for coming and hanging out in my home. I'm not worthy of the kindess that graced my house yesterday.


Thank you Clarence, Curt, and Don for all of your help and Don Kellogg, you are one hell of a guy and thanks again for bringing out the RS1. That little bad boy put the icing on the cake.










Thank you ARLI for all of your HARD work in helping me make this meet possible. With out you, it would have never happened.


Thank you KEN WHITCOMB and ART SONNEBORN for providing me with your highly superior and unmatched knowledge of Home Theater that brought me this unbelievably gifted room. Not even an orgasm can explain how good it is. It's that good, and no, I am NOT the STACK MASTER, the afforementioned greatly gifted gentlemen are by far the masters of home theater period.


Also thank you so much AVS for the kind donations that put seriously big ass grins on those faces. This place is the BEST!


I hope everyone enjoyed the pictures! I know I do. It brings a tear to my eye.......










Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Cliff,

Congrats ,again you put on a hell of a show! That ****t eating grin you had on all day was something you deserve. All of us were very very impressed and that look indicated that you know that you did the right thing and all of the work was worth it. I did none of the work but if the proof is in the pudding then it was worth it.


When you think about it yesterday was phenomimal from a lot of perspectives but the fact that essentially all of us met on the internet !
























Enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Art


----------



## Clarence

I think one of the biggest compliments is when several people who were at the meet saw the screenshots that I posted above, and then said _"those are good screenshots, but they don't even come close to capturing how good Cliff's stack really looks"_


Easily the best PQ that I've seen... sharp, tight convergence on all six tubes, sweet gamma, great full fades to black, nice HDMI chain, great Blu-Ray, HDDVD, and DTheater collection.


What a great crowd... time flew by.


Big thanks to AVS for the Lumagen and Harmony door prizes. And Ken's DVE HDDVD prize.


Congrats, Cliff... job well done. Now kick back, relax, enjoy the HT, and spend a lot of time catching up with the wife and family... bring them down here for a family vacation in August.


----------



## wallace1234

Cliff,

You are a most outstanding individual and host!!! You and Amy open your house to us and made us all feel very welcome and comfortable. The weekend one of the most memorable I have had. At 51 years old, I don't know how many other weekends I have to look forward to that will compare. Honestly!!


It was a true pleasure to meet all of the folks that post here on the forum. The food was great; beer cold (especially the beer Ken brought; great choice







); Curt's Mango Margarita slushys great; good times to be had overall!


AVS's door prizes were top notch! (WTH happened; I filled out like 50 of the paper slips and still didn't win







. jk)


Now, the real stuff: (Don't get mad cause I said I was going to say this) Screen shots are highly over rated. The picture that your ht has is, well, "I'm blown away"!!! Words and pictures cannot describe what I say. I am just very thankful that I was invited and able to make it. I know what a home theater can look like now.


Oh yea, I have to say the ride from the airport was cool! Now I know what the stunt drivers in Bullet expecienced





















... Nice ride you got!!


Arli,

I wish I could have gotten over to your place to see your set-up. I will next time (and I'll probably be calling you for help with the kitchen cabinets.)


I need to sort thru the pics and see what I can post.


But I have to say, this post says "Cliff's Last Meet", that would be sad...










wallace


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked out my disc last night and was impressed. Great job. The pq was amazing. I really liked having the Soprano's clip on there. I could watch it over and over again.
> 
> 
> Did you use the HD-DVD authoring process? If so, what program?



Glad to hear that it worked... some HDDVD players have a hard time with some of the clips... they get blocky or freeze for a few seconds. The XA2 that Cliff was using seemed to do a good job with it.


With a great setup like Cliff's, you really notice the difference between TS clips (compresssion artifacts) from HD cable vs the real BluRay and HDDVDs that we used at Cliff's demo. DirecTV and Dish and HD Cable compression keeps getting worse.


Anyways, I use VideoRedo to select the time segments of the TS file and save as MPEG2... it doesn't re-encode or convert the file, it just changes the header structure.


Then I drag the clips into Ulead Movie Factory 5+. It builds the basic menu and puts the disc content into HDDVD structure.


Then I burn the DVD-R with Nero 7.


Here's the thread:
The official AVS Guide to HD DVD Authoring


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Congrats ,again you put on a hell of a show! That ****t eating grin you had on all day was something you deserve. All of us were very very impressed and that look indicated that you know that you did the right thing and all of the work was worth it. I did none of the work but if the proof is in the pudding then it was worth it.
> 
> 
> When you think about it yesterday was phenomimal from a lot of perspectives but the fact that essentially all of us met on the internet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Yeah that is just too cool isn't it! Who would think that members in an internet forum would ALL turn out to be such great funloving people. It's been a hell of a ride here at AVS fo sho big dog!










BTW, you did a lot more work than you think. If not for you and Ken big dog, like I said, well, your intelligence in this hobby, is well, stunning to say the least!


I'm really looking foward to YOUR next meet big dog.

















It's going to be heads above heals one hell of a party!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think one of the biggest compliments is when several people who were at the meet saw the screenshots that I posted above, and then said _"those are good screenshots, but they don't even come close to capturing how good Cliff's stack really looks"_
> 
> 
> Easily the best PQ that I've seen... sharp, tight convergence on all six tubes, sweet gamma, great full fades to black, nice HDMI chain, great Blu-Ray, HDDVD, and DTheater collection.
> 
> 
> What a great crowd... time flew by.
> 
> 
> Big thanks to AVS for the Lumagen and Harmony door prizes. And Ken's DVE HDDVD prize.
> 
> 
> Congrats, Cliff... job well done. Now kick back, relax, enjoy the HT, and spend a lot of time catching up with the wife and family... bring them down here for a family vacation in August.



Glad to see you guys made it home safe and thanks so much again Clarence for EVERYTHING. Your contribution this weekend well, without you, it would never even have come close to being as successful as it was.










Your a great friend big dog!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> You are a most outstanding individual and host!!! You and Amy open your house to us and made us all feel very welcome and comfortable. The weekend one of the most memorable I have had. At 51 years old, I don't know how many other weekends I have to look forward to that will compare. Honestly!!
> 
> 
> It was a true pleasure to meet all of the folks that post here on the forum. The food was great; beer cold (especially the beer Ken brought; great choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ); Curt's Mango Margarita slushys great; good times to be had overall!
> 
> 
> AVS's door prizes were top notch! (WTH happened; I filled out like 50 of the paper slips and still didn't win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . jk)
> 
> 
> Now, the real stuff: (Don't get mad cause I said I was going to say this) Screen shots are highly over rated. The picture that your ht has is, well, "I'm blown away"!!! Words and pictures cannot describe what I say. I am just very thankful that I was invited and able to make it. I know what a home theater can look like now.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I have to say the ride from the airport was cool! Now I know what the stunt drivers in Bullet expecienced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Nice ride you got!!
> 
> 
> Arli,
> 
> I wish I could have gotten over to your place to see your set-up. I will next time (and I'll probably be calling you for help with the kitchen cabinets.)
> 
> 
> I need to sort thru the pics and see what I can post.
> 
> 
> But I have to say, this post says "Cliff's Last Meet", that would be sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Big dog, you rock man. I'm so glad you came out!


My step Dad just left a little while ago after dropping the kids off and he is a big time cook like you are. He said that was the best beef jerky he has ever had and made me bag some up for him to take with!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great people, great pq, great audio, just an all around great time!!! Thanks to Cliff and Amy. What wonderful hosts.



Kipp,


You and Scott are most excellent peps big dog. Thank you for coming out!


It's ashame you missed the RS1. Everybody was extremely impressed.










Cliff


----------



## Peterpanski

.


----------



## zamboniman

Words cannot explain the total experience that Cliff put on for this family. I'm still in total shock.


How bout OMFG!


1. The LFE that was being generated yesterday was downright gnarly. I'm sure the seismographs at the USGS were working overtime yesterday heck probably went on red alert thinking the new madrid fault was giving out. It's no wonder Cliff's neighbor was distressed. When your basement subs disrupt the neigbors next door... well.... a testament to SVS.


2. The RS1 ... echoing James McClellan ... wow what a machine.. Thanks Don for putting on the side show. It does many things right. "The Stack" and CRT in general still have the edge. I'm an extereme CRT enthusiast but after the showing last night I'm convinced that when the XG gives up the ghost there will be no question that I'll probably hop to the digital (light side) of the force. Probably be a year or two but that will be just in time










3. The Stack.... Freaking awesome.. Hands down the best overall display on the planet. Hat's off to you Cliffy. Huge screen, unmatched sharpness across the whole thing, untouchable shadow detail, killer picture depth, wicked signal chain the whole ball of wax no compormises. As Beavis and Butthead once said "I have seen the top of the mountain and it is good"


4. The AVS family.... like Art said... To think we all met on the internet.. Kind of scary.. Can't think of a nicer better group of folks it really is a family. It was really great meeting everyone. With times like these we must press on and gather again.


5. Lastly and most importantly, a huge thanks to Cliff, Amy, and the entire Cliffy family. Thanks for opening up your home, providing all the good eats/drinks, warm hospitality, and overall just a flat out kick arse time.


Well here's looking to the next Cliff's last meet







should be a good time.


John


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Words cannot explain the total experience that Cliff put on for this family. I'm still in total shock.
> 
> 
> How bout OMFG!
> 
> 
> 1. The LFE that was being generated yesterday was downright gnarly. I'm sure the seismographs at the USGS were working overtime yesterday heck probably went on red alert thinking the new madrid fault was giving out. It's no wonder Cliff's neighbor was distressed. When your basement subs disrupt the neigbors next door... well.... a testament to SVS.
> 
> 
> 2. The RS1 ... echoing James McClellan ... wow what a machine.. Thanks Don for putting on the side show. It does many things right. "The Stack" and CRT in general still have the edge. I'm an extereme CRT enthusiast but after the showing last night I'm convinced that when the XG gives up the ghost there will be no question that I'll probably hop to the digital (light side) of the force. Probably be a year or two but that will be just in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The Stack.... Freaking awesome.. Hands down the best overall display on the planet. Hat's off to you Cliffy. Huge screen, unmatched sharpness across the whole thing, untouchable shadow detail, killer picture depth, wicked signal chain the whole ball of wax no compormises. As Beavis and Butthead once said "I have seen the top of the mountain and it is good"
> 
> 
> 4. The AVS family.... like Art said... To think we all met on the internet.. Kind of scary.. Can't think of a nicer better group of folks it really is a family. It was really great meeting everyone. With times like these we must press on and gather again.
> 
> 
> 5. Lastly and most importantly, a huge thanks to Cliff, Amy, and the entire Cliffy family. Thanks for opening up your home, providing all the good eats/drinks, warm hospitality, and overall just a flat out kick arse time.
> 
> 
> Well here's looking to the next Cliff's last meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be a good time.
> 
> 
> John



John, how cool was that experience for you with the whole twin citie's gig?










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that it worked... some HDDVD players have a hard time with some of the clips... they get blocky or freeze for a few seconds. The XA2 that Cliff was using seemed to do a good job with it.
> 
> 
> With a great setup like Cliff's, you really notice the difference between TS clips (compresssion artifacts) from HD cable vs the real BluRay and HDDVDs that we used at Cliff's demo. DirecTV and Dish and HD Cable compression keeps getting worse.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I use VideoRedo to select the time segments of the TS file and save as MPEG2... it doesn't re-encode or convert the file, it just changes the header structure.
> 
> 
> Then I drag the clips into Ulead Movie Factory 5+. It builds the basic menu and puts the disc content into HDDVD structure.
> 
> 
> Then I burn the DVD-R with Nero 7.
> 
> 
> Here's the thread:
> The official AVS Guide to HD DVD Authoring



Dude,


Watching this disc now. Simply amazing work big dog!

















Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kipp,
> 
> 
> You and Scott are most excellent peps big dog. Thank you for coming out!
> 
> 
> It's ashame you missed the RS1. Everybody was extremely impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Cliff,

You are now officially one of my brothers. We go shoot'em up and make big bang!!!





















Let me know when you want to go to the range.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

When do we get the pics???


----------



## overclkr

Clarence,


DAMN DUDE THIS DISC ROCKS!!!!!!!


I agree with Kipp, I could watch that scene over and over and talk about an abrupt to black that would just have shined on the stack!


I wish I would have put some of these clips in the Demo. Damnit....... :^(


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> You are now officially one of my brothers. We go shoot'em up and make big bang!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you want to go to the range.



Kipp,


You really should come out this way, we have outdoor FREE ranges out here where we could just go balistic! It's SICK!


But hell ya dog, we need to hook up FO SHO. Either your place or mine, doesn't matter. Yes, we are brothers.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

"Who me??? Cliff, I swear I wasn't looking at your wife's ass!!!!!"



























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

"DAMNIT!!!! I cant believe that the kids are FINALLY for the FIRST TIME gone for the weekend and no PRIVATE TIME! Oh, what I'm going to do to you when everyone leaves!!!!"


I love her so much. What an amazing woman. 1st class 10 rated mother, wife, and lover. Just amazing.



















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Kipp, this picture is one of my favorites. Just an amazing first hand view of the good times we had yesterday. Like I said before, just one of the absolute best memories that I will cherish forever.











Cliffy


P.S.


SEND ME MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr

"Cliff I swear to GOD if you don't turn them damn subs down I'm going to Kick your ARS!!!!!!!"


































Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Ok, tears are now officially in my eyes and it's time for bed. What a wonderful weekend it was.



















Cliff


----------



## Gino AUS

Too cool Cliff! Very very happy for you mate. I told you they'll all be really really impressed (like you needed to be told that)


----------



## DaGamePimp

Read the posts , looked at the pics and all I can say is 'DAMN' !!!










Cliff , you bring new meaning to the term enthusiast for me . I have to be honest and say that reading all the responses truly had me feeling the bond that is shared by so many die hard AVS'ers , it's a wonderful thing that something like this can bring so many people together .


A toast to you Sir , bravo !


Best Wishes ,

--- Jason


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hmm now I have to spend some time thinking about about how to better this. Art has his amazing stack, theater and the fruit pizza. Cliff has the Stack, Theater, and the hottie wife "Ducks"


Gentlemen I will be hard pressed to put on a show better than the two of you guys. As we discussed if things go right I will put on an event this winter. Hmm how to out do them??


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm now I have to spend some time thinking about about how to better this. Art has his amazing stack, theater and the fruit pizza. Cliff has the Stack, Theater, and the hottie wife "Ducks"
> 
> 
> Gentlemen I will be hard pressed to put on a show better than the two of you guys. As we discussed if things go right I will put on an event this winter. Hmm how to out do them??



Midget strippers!!!!!!































Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too cool Cliff! Very very happy for you mate. I told you they'll all be really really impressed (like you needed to be told that)



Thanks Gino!!!! Wish you could have been here!


Cliff


----------



## Art Sonneborn












Cliff thinking...oooh babe you look so good with that remote in your hand !







Art


----------



## Curt Palme

Where does one start to describe the great Chicago welcome that I received from everyone that was at the meet? Cliff, you're one helluva host, that bash was the bestdamnLAPDANCEparty that I've ever attended. The food, the women, the dog, the stack, the BASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, my dentures are loose (kidding!). It was really great to finally meet a bunch of you, unfortunately some of the names vs the avsforum IDs have already been lost. I hope I said hi to everyone, I know I missed Mike S. who ironically sent me an email as I was in the air on the way to Chicago, and then I completely missed him at the party.


Big massive props to AVS for providing the door prizes, that Lumagen is going right into my system, no one is getting that processor!


Some quick observations about what I saw:


1) A stack is a damn fine thing to have. I've never seen a set of stacked CRTs, let alone a stack of pristine 9" sets. Heck, that was the first WORKING G90 that I've seen..LOL, let alone two of them. The screen shots simply don't do what I saw any justice. To use cheezy descriptions, the image literally jumped off the screen at you in Cliff's HT. While the convergence was off SLIGHTLY when cold, the image was completely watchable even 5 minutes after turnon. It only got better as the sets warmed up.


2) At this point, a BR or HDDVD player is MANDATORY for any serious system. I'm starting shopping today.


3) The whole HT experience relies on EVERY subtle nuance of the room. Late Friday we installed black felt type material about 2-3' forward from the screen on the ceiling to cover an already dark ceiling color to prevent reflections off the ceiling. WTF, I'm thinking, what is this going to do? The ceiling is already dark. Well, it did a LOT to improve the image! So did the SMX screen material that I hadn't seen before. (remember, I spend 12 hours a day repairing sets, I don't have a lot of time to tweak and view CRTs critically except for what I see in the field).


4) Ken Whitcomb is one hell of a calibrator! A superb job was done by him on Cliff's stack.


5) Cliff likes BASS! His neighbor does not.


6) I will be spending a good part of my (little) free time completely reworking my own HT. While Cliff's room doesn't have faux Grecian columns at the entrance of his HT like some places do (there would be no place for the lit Dolby sign!), it was by far the best image I've seen in any HT I've been in. The audio was no slouch either. While I don't know when I'll get to playing with a 9500 stack, there's no question my setup needs a complete teardown and the room needs a complete rework.


7) Cliff, you SUCK!










(pix are uploading now, look for them on my site soon)


----------



## overclkr

Curt,


It was a blast dude. Your one hell of a guy and I was honored to have you in my home. CONGRATS on winning the grand prize!!! TOO COOL!










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Midget strippers!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



haha yeah that would be one option..


Oh yeah Art and I have Columns... you don't so we got that going for us, which is nice


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> haha yeah that would be one option..
> 
> 
> Oh yeah Art and I have Columns... you don't so we got that going for us, which is nice



On our death beds we will receive total consciousness, I'd kinda hoped it would be while reclined watching a movie.










Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga....


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On our death beds we will receive total consciousness, I'd kinda hoped it would be while reclined watching a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Cliff I swear to GOD if you don't turn them damn subs down I'm going to Kick your ARS!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I think the actual quote was "If you don't turn down the subs, I'm gonna' pop a cap in your a**!!"



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Big dog, you rock man. I'm so glad you came out!
> 
> 
> My step Dad just left a little while ago after dropping the kids off and he is a big time cook like you are. He said that was the best beef jerky he has ever had and made me bag some up for him to take with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Glad he liked it! I do think it was one of the better batches I have made.


wallace


----------



## Clarence

I remember when we first got there Friday night before the meet... I popped in the demo HDDVD that I made and when I walked out of Cliff's equipment room, the first clip was playing (the title scene from "Lord of War"). I looked up and was instantly popped in the face by an incredible crisp punch.


I'd been looking every frame on that disc for the last couple of weeks, looking for glitches, changing the order of the clips, checking sound, etc. So the way the image looked like on my setup was ingrained on my brain. Cliff's stack blew it away instantly.


We did a quick test for one of the demo groups... I asked Cliff to [PIC MUTE] one of the G90s. The bright solid white screen suddenly looked like 50 IRE










I think if he did this during the middle of the demo clips, it would convince anyone who had the slightest doubt as to why Cliff wanted *two* G90s.


I was almost scared to come back home and turn on my solo G90. But I cranked it up last night and watched "Dragonheart" on HDDVD with my family. And I breathed a sigh of relief because it was just as much as a pleasure to watch now as it was before going to Cliff's.


After Cliff brought his PS3 here last month for the Blendzilla East meet, I quickly realized that Blu-Ray was too sweet to hold off on. So I bought myself a PS3 , hooked it up, and bought my first four BD's:
Apocalypto 
Bridge to Terabithia 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest , and
Layer Cake (with the actor who plays Bond).


Wow!


Anyways, thanks to Cliff, I'm now format neutral... HD DVD and Blu-Ray.


----------



## GarenT

I finally downloaded a couple of pictures from the party.


As you all have read, we know realize screenshots are overrated! BUT, the machines that produce them are not!!! And by the way Cliff had that giddy school girl look on his face the whole day!







And who could blame him!!!

















So here's one of the other guns that were at the party



















And then we have one of the master and apprentice!! As Ken gives Cliff a few more pointers on his setup moments before the first demo.











Garen


----------



## wkosmann

Dear Cliff and Amy;


Thank you so very much for not just allowing me in to your lovely home, but for welcoming me (and everyone else) with open arms. Two nicer, more geniune hosts have never existed. I hope to return the favor to both of you, in October. Make him bring you, Amy.










Well Big Dog, you just raised the effin bar big time. That stack puts out the highest quality image I've ever seen. I did not believe it was possible to get a stack sharp. Your's is razor sharp. You just made lots and lots of work for me between now and fall. Good thing I like a challenge, cause I sure as h*ll have one now.







My challenge is to get my HT somewhere within spitting distance of yours.


Most outstanding party. Fabulous food. Fabulous group. Special special home. Perfect 10 for a wife. Lovely daughter. Best HT on the planet. Big Dog, you sure are giving Tony Parker a run for his money (New contract, NBA championship, marrying Eva Longoria soon).....


It will be great seeing you (and Amy) at Art's fall meet, and hopefully, at my fall meet.


Still would like an audio demo of multi-channel music................


William


----------



## GarenT




> Quote:
> We did a quick test for one of the demo groups... I asked Cliff to [PIC MUTE] one of the G90s. The bright solid white screen suddenly looked like 50 IRE



That was for me Clarence, and man that was the strongest argument I saw for the stack. Like Curt said many people have not even seen one G-90 set up well, much less two so it was hard to grasp the difference the second one made.


Cliff, you should definitely do that for future showings it makes a huge statement.


Garen


----------



## dochlywd

Not to get off track but there are many people in this thread that have done many A/B comparisons with various equipment. I am interested in what the difference in PQ is between the Toshiba A20 and the XA2. Can you put it in realistic terms to the average videophile? My eyes don't see everything that Cliff's or Ken's see. I would really appreciate Clarence's opinion if he has one as he seems to always be unbiased but anyone that has seen both, please respond. I do have one of John's DVI v.2 cards for my G90.


Thanks,


Doc


----------



## Curt Palme

I will add one quick comment: With two CRTs, even at 10' wide, in a pitch black room, they are TOO BRIGHT at factory default. (imagine a CRT owner complaining about a CRT that was 'too bright!)


I'd run them even lower than Cliff had them set in 'meet mode' to conserve tube life. As Cliff said though, they were set just under factory default for the meet to impress, they are still plenty bright even when run 20-30 points lower for contrast and brightness.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to get off track but there are many people in this thread that have done many A/B comparisons with various equipment. I am interested in what the difference in PQ is between the Toshiba A20 and the XA2. Can you put it in realistic terms to the average videophile? My eyes don't see everything that Cliff's or Ken's see. I would really appreciate Clarence's opinion if he has one as he seems to always be unbiased but anyone that has seen both, please respond. I do have one of John's DVI v.2 cards for my G90.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Doc




Cliff had an A1 not an A20, Ken's was a XA2.


----------



## dochlywd

I forgot to metion that. Cliff did have an A1 and it was Ken's XA2 that we were watching but I wanted to know if anyone has seen both the A20 (which the papers say it does 1080P) and the XA2. I just don't have the coin for the XA2 and was wondering how much of a step down (if any, really) the A20 was. If it is crap versus the goods, then I'll just wait. But, if it's pretty damn good versus the goods, then I think I'll jump.


Thanks Fredo!


Doc


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have put some of these clips in the Demo. Damnit....... :^(
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Have another meet!!!


----------



## CaspianM

Seems like a great gathering and killer set up. Congrats


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have another meet!!!




If somehow you could project targets....hmmm...moving targets. Would be good for some of the group. Better have it outdoors. Would really put the neighbors over the edge.


----------



## Marshall F

Sounds like it was a great time. Question, though -- who stole everyone's shoes? I'm guessing Curt or Art has a shoe fettish or something.


----------



## Curt Palme

It worked out well. I got the left shoes, Art got the right.











No, it was pouring out, so everyone had to take the shoes off.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks to Cliff, I'm now format neutral... HD DVD and Blu-Ray.



Sweet! Did you pick it up today big dog? Isn't that PS3 SHARP AS HELL? One hell of a player for the price including everything else it does.










Now if they could just get some damn decent games out for it!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dear Cliff and Amy;
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much for not just allowing me in to your lovely home, but for welcoming me (and everyone else) with open arms. Two nicer, more geniune hosts have never existed. I hope to return the favor to both of you, in October. Make him bring you, Amy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Big Dog, you just raised the effin bar big time. That stack puts out the highest quality image I've ever seen. I did not believe it was possible to get a stack sharp. Your's is razor sharp. You just made lots and lots of work for me between now and fall. Good thing I like a challenge, cause I sure as h*ll have one now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge is to get my HT somewhere within spitting distance of yours.
> 
> 
> Most outstanding party. Fabulous food. Fabulous group. Special special home. Perfect 10 for a wife. Lovely daughter. Best HT on the planet. Big Dog, you sure are giving Tony Parker a run for his money (New contract, NBA championship, marrying Eva Longoria soon).....
> 
> 
> It will be great seeing you (and Amy) at Art's fall meet, and hopefully, at my fall meet.
> 
> 
> Still would like an audio demo of multi-channel music................
> 
> 
> William



William,


Your a most kind person and I am honored that you came out! I am hoping to be able to make your meet for sure! You've got one hell of a setup at your place and the final outcome will be SMOKIN'!!!!!!!

















I wish I could have jammed some of the Dark Side Quad for you. Curt will be happy to chime in on that one!


To Quote Curt:


"I'm hearing things from this album that I have NEVER heard before!"










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to get off track but there are many people in this thread that have done many A/B comparisons with various equipment. I am interested in what the difference in PQ is between the Toshiba A20 and the XA2. Can you put it in realistic terms to the average videophile? My eyes don't see everything that Cliff's or Ken's see. I would really appreciate Clarence's opinion if he has one as he seems to always be unbiased but anyone that has seen both, please respond. I do have one of John's DVI v.2 cards for my G90.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Doc



Big dog, I think the key is a kick ass scaler for your system. Even the A1 in my opinion looked every bit as good as the XA2.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marshall F* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like it was a great time. Question, though -- who stole everyone's shoes? I'm guessing Curt or Art has a shoe fettish or something.



LOL. It was raining out side and I didn't want to have to redo every floor in my house after the meet!










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To Quote Curt:
> 
> 
> "I'm hearing things from this album that I have NEVER heard before!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I thought the same thing. I kept looking at Clarence and Arli thinking they were talking, but it was voices and sounds I never heard from Dark Side of the Moon. And I have listened to the record many, many times, under many "different" conditions





















. Never heard those sounds before, well, excpet for the original Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon concert. But then I also saw things too....










Kicking back, having a few beers and listening to that was kool... Quad 4.1


Again, well done sight 'n sound show!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing. I kept looking at Clarence and Arli thinking they were talking, but it was voices and sounds I never heard from Dark Side of the Moon. And I have listened to the record many, many times, under many "different" conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Never heard those sounds before, well, excpet for the original Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon concert. But then I also saw things too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicking back, having a few beers and listening to that was kool... Quad 4.1
> 
> 
> Again, well done sight 'n sound show!
> 
> 
> wallace



Damn it really sucks that you guys don't live closer to me or vice versa.......

















Cliff


----------



## mark haflich

Maybe we can lobby for legislation establishing a digital front projector free zone implicitly requiring all FP HTs in the zone to be CRTs. With the right incentives we could all move into that zone making CRT gatherings much more convenient with respect to attendance. Perhaps somewhere in the Florida Keys.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe we can lobby for legislation establishing a digital front projector free zone implicitly requiring all FP HTs in the zone to be CRTs. With the right incentives we could all move into that zone making CRT gatherings much more convenient with respect to attendance. Perhaps somewhere in the Florida Keys.



Or how about some kind of public aid to allow travel expenses to be covered when we want to fly around the country to hang with the gang!

















Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1

Just get into office and your travel dreams will be answered. you could call it research. Even the mayor of Chicago flys around the world.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Cliff I swear to GOD if you don't turn them damn subs down I'm going to Kick your ARS!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliff,

Ken has calibrated all your guns???


I had the privilage of Ken getting his hands on my guns at your meet. What a heck of a nice guy and drives a sleeper Passat to boot!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kipp, this picture is one of my favorites. Just an amazing first hand view of the good times we had yesterday. Like I said before, just one of the absolute best memories that I will cherish forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> SEND ME MORE!!!!!!!




I agree, Scott is single ladies... Just look at the faces in the pic. Everyone is smiling, having a great time and Scott is just relieved he laid his hands on a cold one!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones

Oh, I just remembered, Scott did not tell his wheel chair love story. Art's in October.....


----------



## ScottaDowns

Ya I looked scared in that picture. It's was because I just left Cliffs HT demo and my two beer was almost empty. I thought I was gonna run dry!!! I made it. THANK GOD!!!!!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the actual quote was "If you don't turn down the subs, I'm gonna' pop a cap in your a**!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb













I thought you had just said, "You think you can do better gray scale? Do you feel lucky? Well, do ya punk?"


Next meet, I'll make sure to have some bbq.


wallace


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, I just remembered, Scott did not tell his wheel chair love story. Art's in October.....



Would this be a story appropriate to be told in front of the girls ?


Art


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would this be a story appropriate to be told in front of the girls ?
> 
> 
> Art



Somehow I doubt it!


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would this be a story appropriate to be told in front of the girls ?
> 
> 
> Art



Yes!!! Children, no.


----------



## yborstrip

Cliff

Thanks again for having me to your home for another fine HT get together. Your wife really out did herself with the food lay out. Picture and sound were incredible in your stacked dream theater. I appreciate your generosity with the Marquee mount. Reading your posts and following your progress has inspired me and I'm sure many others. Don't leave us Cliff you're the life of the CRT forum.

Blaine


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Ken has calibrated all your guns???
> 
> 
> I had the privilage of Ken getting his hands on my guns at your meet. What a heck of a nice guy and drives a sleeper Passat to boot!!!



LOL dog, hell yeah that car is sweet. I keep bugging him to let me drive it, but for some unknown reason he refuses!
























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, I just remembered, Scott did not tell his wheel chair love story. Art's in October.....



Dude, we are so gonna bring da house down at Art's place!


Boy do I hope he hires that hottie bartender!

















Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Boy do I hope he hires that hottie bartender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliff,

You know that Scott was lovin her all night last summer at Art's meet.


----------



## ScottaDowns

I know Art is going to screen the chics for me!!! Hey Art get me a good one! ;0 I cannot wait to tell the wheel chair story!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> You know that Scott was lovin her all night last summer at Art's meet.



Chooooo Choooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff and "Casino Royale" from PS3 Blu-Ray, 1080p HDMI, 10' wide SMX screen:



This is by far one of the best screenshots I've seen Clarence! (And you've done some pretty good ones in the past!)










It doesn't look like a projected image. It looks like Cliffs standing in front of a tarp or something ... or the patterns just part of the wall. I just can't get over the 'realness' of it!


Kal


----------



## Curt Palme

What's ever scarier is that it looked better in person.


Considering that the room was pitch black, the image was more than bright enough.


----------



## overclkr

Some more pics that Wallace was so kind to take:


Here is the look on my face after finding out Don brought his RS1:











Tiger trying to calm me down. "Chill Cliff, you got it bro, you got it"











"Damn! That's actually pretty damn nice!"




















Isn't Don cute?











Door Prizes:











Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Don, Clarence, Kipp, and James:











One of my favorites:


























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is by far one of the best screenshots I've seen Clarence! (And you've done some pretty good ones in the past!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like a projected image. It looks like Cliffs standing in front of a tarp or something ... or the patterns just part of the wall. I just can't get over the 'realness' of it!
> 
> 
> Kal



Yeah I agree Kal. Clarence has skillz!










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some more pics that Wallace was so kind to take:
> 
> 
> Here is the look on my face after finding out Don brought his RS1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Ummm, excuse me, the above is Kipp Jones photo'd Copyright material


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ummm, excuse me, the above is Kipp Jones photo'd Copyright material



Oops! Yes big dog, you took that one!!! SORRY!

















Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

Cliff,

Thanks for posting those, I was having a hellofva time trying to get them here.

May the stack live for ever!!!!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Thanks for posting those, I was having a hellofva time trying to get them here.
> 
> May the stack live for ever!!!!
> 
> 
> wallace



Thanks for taking them Don!!!!!!










Still thinking about how much fun that was and how depressing it was when everyone was gone........










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

No, what was depressing is that my own system will most likely never get to 75% of what you have. You suck, big dawg!







I might have to move in..


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ummm, excuse me, the above is Kipp Jones photo'd Copyright material



I am very proud of that pic, you look awesome in that shot.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah it sure was fun, what a way to end a long stretch of travel Big Dog, thank you I really needed it







Toto and NIN showed up so I'm gonna go rock out with my.. haha


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am very proud of that pic, you look awesome in that shot.



Hell ya big dog. It's sweet! Sorry I misposted that one!


So when do you want to hit either the outdoor range by me or the indoor range by you?


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah it sure was fun, what a way to end a long stretch of travel Big Dog, thank you I really needed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toto and NIN showed up so I'm gonna go rock out with my.. haha



Oooohhh, crank the living crap out of Toto. That disc is awesome!










I was telling Art that I'm hoping to spend a couple of different weekends up there soon at my Mom's place off exit 56. We are going to have to drink a few when I come up!


It will be a nice little preview of your new theater!!!!!










Cliff


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, what was depressing is that my own system will most likely never get to 75% of what you have. You suck, big dawg!
> 
> 
> I might have to move in..



I got dibs on the front row floor!










I told Cliff when we got there that my wife was faxing over some adoption papers. Her hopes was that I would get this out of my system and then finish our ht!!


I must agree that it's going to be tough to look at a system not even being close to Cliff's.


wallace


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hell ya big dog. It's sweet! Sorry I misposted that one!
> 
> 
> So when do you want to hit either the outdoor range by me or the indoor range by you?
> 
> 
> Cliff




I would prefer the outdoor range. After the first week in July would be great.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would prefer the outdoor range. After the first week in July would be great.



Say the word big dog. Been saving up ammo so let's rock!










Parker hasn't gone shooting in a long long time so I'll be bringing him as well.


Here is a link to the area:

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/publications/willow.htm 


It's about a half hour south of me. They had one only about 15 minutes away but it got closed. Either way, it's a kick ass place. Check out the link.










Hell we could even camp there.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got dibs on the front row floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told Cliff when we got there that my wife was faxing over some adoption papers. Her hopes was that I would get this out of my system and then finish our ht!!
> 
> 
> I must agree that it's going to be tough to look at a system not even being close to Cliff's.
> 
> 
> wallace



Don't get the bug like I did big dog, it will hook, line, and sink you for good!


Drive down the street to Clarence's and check out his 10,000 hour G90. You'll still be floored. Trust me.

















Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah it sure was fun, what a way to end a long stretch of travel Big Dog, thank you I really needed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toto and NIN showed up so I'm gonna go rock out with my.. haha



If your talking about the NIN "Beside You In Time" HD-DVD, it kicks ass! I loved "March of the Pigs" and the camera work is great throughout the entire concert.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oooohhh, crank the living crap out of Toto. That disc is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was telling Art that I'm hoping to spend a couple of different weekends up there soon at my Mom's place off exit 56. We are going to have to drink a few when I come up!
> 
> 
> It will be a nice little preview of your new theater!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Cliff yor always welcome at my place yeah that would rule...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your talking about the NIN "Beside You In Time" HD-DVD, it kicks ass! I loved "March of the Pigs" and the camera work is great throughout the entire concert.



That disc has some SERIOUS on/off CR BIG TIME. The audio is kick ass as well. Love it.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff yor always welcome at my place yeah that would rule...



Hopefully you'll be HOME!!!!!!

















Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Funny you should say that







Things on the government accounts are messed up. I might have to travel to a few sites one in Kansas. But it should be short term...


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Say the word big dog. Been saving up ammo so let's rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker hasn't gone shooting in a long long time so I'll be bringing him as well.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the area:
> 
> http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/publications/willow.htm
> 
> 
> It's about a half hour south of me. They had one only about 15 minutes away but it got closed. Either way, it's a kick ass place. Check out the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell we could even camp there.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Sounds good, did you know Scott did a chick with a broken leg when we went camping in the late 90s.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny you should say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things on the government accounts are messed up. I might have to travel to a few sites one in Kansas. But it should be short term...



Hopefully you will be home on the weekends. Summer and fall are the IDEAL times up in Michigan and the best time of the year is spent in that beautiful state.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds good, did you know Scott did a chick with a broken leg when we went camping in the late 90s.



COOL. I bet he had full control over her!













































Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

well i had to take a few days and reflect on the meet.. ( just was lazy )

It was a blast to see the turnout for cliffs meet.. It looked like everybody enjoyed their selves and each others company. I also think it invoked the sudden urge to purchase, trade and blackmail for upgrades.. cliff truly has a reference image that puts him into the (you truly suck category) but it couldn't of happened to a nicer guy.. I think it doesn't matter if you have a crt or a digital (don), the crt guys and girls are some of the coolest people you will find. Its been a real joy go get into this hobby and meet such a wide variety of people..


thanks again for throwing such a kick a** party.


----------



## mark haflich

I couldn't ski. So when I went on a ski trip with my buds, I put on a fake leg cast. Something about chicks doin a guy with a leg cast. Actually could score multiple times in a night. They sort of passed me around. And it was always woman on top.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

"The Digital Don" haha nice...


I agree whole heartily top notch people, always a good time.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will be home on the weekends. Summer and fall are the IDEAL times up in Michigan and the best time of the year is spent in that beautiful state.
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Yes the most wonderful time of the year....


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't ski. So when I went on a ski trip with my buds, I put on a fake leg cast. Something about chicks doin a guy with a leg cast. Actually could score multiple times in a night. They sort of passed me around. And it was always woman on top.



You did the "Ralph Furley" move!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

I bought an Arsenal SA M-7SF yesterday 7.62x39 AK47. Also, went to the range yesterday with the 10mm you have in one of your hands in the pic above and shot it for the first time. I am hooked on the 10mm round. Talk about some power. It is equal to a 41 magnum round. Good stuff.


----------



## mark haflich

I once poured 41 rounds from a magnum.


----------



## Kipp Jones

I love Mark's posts, they are quite entertaining to me.


Mark,

Please join us in the intoxicated thread below. Good times.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

My cats breath smells like cat food


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I bought an Arsenal SA M-7SF yesterday 7.62x39 AK47. Also, went to the range yesterday with the 10mm you have in one of your hands in the pic above and shot it for the first time. I am hooked on the 10mm round. Talk about some power. It is equal to a 41 magnum round. Good stuff.



Sweet!!! Looking foward to shooting it!


Bringing my Glok and 22 over to Mike's house on Sunday to drop some serious ammo with the boy.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My cats breath smells like cat food










Goofball!!!!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

And my favorite color is clear


----------



## Kipp Jones

My favorite brand of cereal is Kellog.


----------



## mark haflich

Don forgot to post the object he prefers in clear--PANTYS!


----------



## overclkr

My favorite cup size is C.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Fo Sho???


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

When are you going to make me a mix cd??? French Kiss, you know the good stuff...


----------



## overclkr

You got it dog. Was planning on doing it soon.


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones

I think it is very cool you spin. What is your DJ name?


----------



## Curt Palme

That's the one thing I'm sad I didn't see you do.... DJ. It's been about 15 years since I've beatmixed, but we could have had an impromptuy battle, with Ken holding your guns urging us on....'the winner GOES DOWN!'







Next time.


Cliff's DJ name? DJ STACK!







WORD!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it is very cool you spin. What is your DJ name?



Originally it was "Cutmaster Cliff", then I switched to "DJ Smooth".










I know it sounds corny, but back in the day, women loved it.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the one thing I'm sad I didn't see you do.... DJ. It's been about 15 years since I've beatmixed, but we could have had an impromptuy battle, with Ken holding your guns urging us on....'the winner GOES DOWN!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time.
> 
> 
> Cliff's DJ name? DJ STACK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORD!



TO YOUR MUTHA!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

1club.fm Streams all the old stuff.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1club.fm Streams all the old stuff.



Nono big dog, you want wbmx.com


Click on Saturday night jive ain' no jive.


That will be fifty bucks please.

















Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My favorite brand of cereal is Kellog.



Thats O Double Good "gg" Boyieeee....


And yes clear panties make the world go round.



So Cliff what's playing in the Six Gun Cinema tonight?


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nono big dog, you want wbmx.com
> 
> 
> Click on Saturday night jive ain' no jive.
> 
> 
> That will be fifty bucks please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



1club.fm streams WBMX, it is run by Kenny Jammin Jason. Check it out.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1club.fm streams WBMX, it is run by Kenny Jammin Jason. Check it out.



Oh yeah, forgot about that DUH.


Hands Kipp his 50 bucks back and slaps himself in the back of the head........


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats O Double Good "gg" Boyieeee....
> 
> 
> And yes clear panties make the world go round.
> 
> 
> 
> So Cliff what's playing in the Six Gun Cinema tonight?



SWEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm going to be firing up the projectors later this afternoon. Must do the digger scene and crank the subs.

















Cliffy


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SWEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm going to be firing up the projectors later this afternoon. Must do the digger scene and crank the subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Oh brother, here we go again...










the neighbors will think the diggers are coming for them!




Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Don_Kellogg

That poor woman...


----------



## overclkr

Oh yeah baby. Matrix Revolutions has mad props on my cam tonight and this afternoon. Most Excellent screenshots made by that unknown camera by that unknown Cliffster......


Enjoy:















































Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

ANSI? What is that? Hehe......























































Oh yeah baby. Bring it. DJ SMOOTH IS ON THE PROWL.










Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

sick freak, go to sleep, you have beer to drink tomorrow


----------



## overclkr

3D BABY!! Oh yeah, my veins are pumpin' FO SHO!
























































Oh yeah. G90 Stack is in DA HOUSE FO SHO!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

:^)


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sick freak, go to sleep, you have beer to drink tomorrow



Big dog. Going to bed. Bring your guns.


See you tomorrow!










Make sure you bring AMMO!










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

The blacks appear blacker than the blacks on the AVS posting page if you get what I mean.


----------



## mark haflich

The blackest black I ever saw was the muff on a Persian young lady I met in law school.


----------



## overclkr

Hehe, he said muff.


----------



## mark haflich

I used to go diving there.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The blackest black I ever saw was the muff on a Persian young lady I met in law school.



Weren't those the days, I fondly remember a few of those.


Art


----------



## CaspianM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The blackest black I ever saw was the muff on a Persian young lady I met in law school.



Be careful what you say about persians.


----------



## W00lly

Cliffy


How big is that screen


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I really need to get the Matrix set. I spent last night watching Indian Jones and the last crusade. Love the movie, hate the resolution. Man I hate SD dam it, HD your addicting...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy
> 
> 
> How big is that screen



10ft wide 16:9.


Cliff


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Big dog. Going to bed. Bring your guns.
> 
> 
> See you tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you bring AMMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliff & Arli


They brought Guns & Ammo....Shot'em up, ate and drank, Relaxed, shot the Bull, drank a few, and had a great time.


Thanks for coming down today. We'll have to do it again, soon.


Don't laugh at my multi-purpose room, But I'll take some good advice.


MIKE


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff & Arli
> 
> 
> They brought Guns & Ammo....Shot'em up, ate and drank, Relaxed, shot the Bull, drank a few, and had a great time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming down today. We'll have to do it again, soon.
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at my multi-purpose room, But I'll take some good advice.
> 
> 
> MIKE



Beautiful home you have Mike. Actually, killer man. Too damn cool.


There is nothing wrong at all with your room. Hell, I wish I had a MAME cabinet and your's is one of the best I have ever seen. Very nice!!!!!


The table top is kick ass as well.


If I ever go homeless at least I know there is room for a tent by you.
























Thanks so much for having us over and by the way, you have a HOTTIE WIFE!










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

You're getting very good with that camera 'Stackmaster Cliffster'


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're getting very good with that camera 'Stackmaster Cliffster'










Thanks big dog.


I keep thinking about that trip to you. I really need to figure out a way to make it happen.


I've never been outside of the continental US. Damn, I really want to come hang.


One of the cool parts is I know that you by now have nailed the blend and it's looking sweet.


How do we get Ken to come with to tweak you to perfection?










BTW, printing out and giving the wife her task for tomorrow with your box.


How's Jess? Love that little hottie of your's big dog. SMOKIN'!!!!!!!!!










Lucky bastard.










Cliffy


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The blackest black I ever saw was the muff on a Persian young lady I met in law school.



Mark and Art can "reminisce" come the end of this month!










Cliff will have to get us some great screen shots.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about that trip to you. I really need to figure out a way to make it happen.
> 
> ...
> 
> How do we get Ken to come with to tweak you to perfection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> How's Jess? Love that little hottie of your's big dog. SMOKIN'!!!!!!!!!



I'll send Ken a PM today and see if we can make it happen. Now that would be cool, having you both over here. What time of year would suit you best?


Jess is studying again. She wants to specialise and be a periodontist now. That would be cool, I could semi retire


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff & Arli
> 
> 
> They brought Guns & Ammo....Shot'em up, ate and drank, Relaxed, shot the Bull, drank a few, and had a great time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming down today. We'll have to do it again, soon.
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at my multi-purpose room, But I'll take some good advice.
> 
> 
> MIKE



Mike,

Where did you shoot at?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark and Art can "reminisce" come the end of this month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff will have to get us some great screen shots.



Damn. That looks sweet.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll send Ken a PM today and see if we can make it happen. Now that would be cool, having you both over here. What time of year would suit you best?
> 
> 
> Jess is studying again. She wants to specialise and be a periodontist now. That would be cool, I could semi retire



Hehe, there is no good time of year for me when I have 3 kids at home but let's see what we can do!


You have to promise though to get me STONED while I'm out there!

















Of course I mean stoned on the blend!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Where did you shoot at?



When are we shooting?


Looking foward to that afternoon big dog!


Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Where did you shoot at?




Kipp,


They were turning cans into swiss cheese over at my house. Nothing like drinking them empty and then shooting them for gun safety.


----------



## garyfritz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark and Art can "reminisce" come the end of this month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff will have to get us some great screen shots.



Yow. That image is from RottenTomatoes so it must be from a movie, but I can't track it back on the site. What movie is it from??


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyfritz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yow. That image is from RottenTomatoes so it must be from a movie, but I can't track it back on the site. What movie is it from??



It's from The 300. Should be out on DVD and HD-DVD in late July.


----------



## madpoet

300


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I'm so looking foward to seeing that in HD but her's would probably be red not black.










Art


----------



## Curt Palme

I vote hardwood floors..


----------



## overclkr




----------



## Don_Kellogg

Looking forward to that movie on HD DVD. These days I stay away from the sick -o- plex, IMAX is about the only thing I can stand. Once you have seen a stack the others just don't cut it.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking forward to that movie on HD DVD. These days I stay away from the sick -o- plex, IMAX is about the only thing I can stand. Once you have seen a stack the others just don't cut it.



My local theater did a decent job with this film. The 300 is the only movie I have been to the theater for this year and more than likely I wont see anything else there, except maybe the Transformers or something like that.


Yeay! I believe this was my 1000th post. It couldn't have happened in a better place than Cliffy's stacko'matic thread!


----------



## Art Sonneborn

It was sweet in IMAX, IMO. This thread should be renamed "Cliff's cafe".Chat doesn't need to be about my meet anymore or even CRT for that matter.










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was sweet in IMAX, IMO. This thread should be renamed "Cliff's cafe".Chat doesn't need to be about my meet anymore or even CRT for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



I second that vote!

















Cliffy


----------



## William Seaward

"Cliff's Cafe"... I like that!


----------



## Curt Palme

Cliff doesn't strike me as a Cafe type of guy.


How about:

*KLIFF'S KEGGER?*


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff doesn't strike me as a Cafe type of guy.
> 
> 
> How about:
> 
> *KLIFF'S KEGGER?*



Hey, that would be cool, 2 big kegs with G90 embossed on the side. Cliff's G90 Kegger Extravaganza!


----------



## garyfritz

You'd need 3 taps on each one...


----------



## Curt Palme

How about 1 keg, 6 taps?


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm so looking foward to seeing that in HD but her's would probably be red not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Firebush???


----------



## dochlywd

Ya know,


If Art would grow his beard out a little more and we put him in a robe, he would look kind of like Moses kneeling in front of that burning bush!


All Heil Moses!


Doc


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Firebush???



Uh, don't get me started on crazy ass redheads! Been there and done that...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff's "Intergalactic" Kegger



Not all Red Heads are crazy, or is that strawberry blondes?


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya know,
> 
> 
> If Art would grow his beard out a little more and we put him in a robe, he would look kind of like Moses kneeling in front of that burning bush!
> 
> 
> All Heil Moses!
> 
> 
> Doc



Naw, I figured he would look more like this with a beard , and kneeling in front of a different bush









[


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh, don't get me started on crazy ass redheads! Been there and done that...



Do tell!!!


----------



## overclkr

Watched Casino Royale on Blue Ray finally today. This movie is incredible. This has to be one of the most contrast filled stunning colorful transfers I have EVER SEEN. So damn good that this is only part one of the screen shots:


















































































Cliff


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr

Hope you guys enjoy the shots!










Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7

Cool, if I scroll fast enough it's like watching the movie!







Excellent shots!


----------



## overclkr

Some more:










































































Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr

























































BTW, the pics start on page 26. :^)


Cliffy


----------



## Blasst

Damn Cliff! Excellent images indeed.


In this shot you showed, is it the young lady Mark was talking about meeting, and discovering blacker than black?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, if I scroll fast enough it's like watching the movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent shots!



Thanks big dog!!!!!










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn Cliff! Excellent images indeed.
> 
> 
> Is this shot you showed, is it the young lady Mark was talking about meeting, and discovering blacker than black?



LOL! That one is smokin'. One of my best yet.


Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

Showoff!


Bastage!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Showoff!
> 
> 
> Bastage!



LOL. Big dog, your box is on the way. Should be there next week early.


Lucky bastard!

















Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL. Big dog, your box is on the way.
> 
> 
> Lucky bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Neatly groomed, landing strip, shag carpet or hardwood floors?


----------



## Gino AUS

Incredible pictures Cliff. I didn't think the transfer on Casino Royale was top tier but your screenshots suggest otherwise.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Incredible pictures Cliff. I didn't think the transfer on Casino Royale was top tier but your screenshots suggest otherwise.



Thanks you little stud muffin.










Sharpness wise, I agree, but contrast wise, this movie is a fit for BOTH digital and CRT. I pick CRT over all on this flick though. Just incredible contrast on both high and low end.


It's amazing how so many people tought sharpness in HD when there is so many more important parts to the image that really bring out a story visually. This movie is a perfect example. Just incredible (if you have the display to be able to handle it).










I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to break it to the wife that I'm taking the trip to you.


Debt here I come. Must visit my bud.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Neatly groomed, landing strip, shag carpet or hardwood floors?



Neatly groomed.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Lovin the shag here, '80s style.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Incredible pictures Cliff. I didn't think the transfer on Casino Royale was top tier but your screenshots suggest otherwise.













This is another one of my favorites. Hell, I like all of them, but look at that detail WITH contrast.


The suede above the speedometer really sticks out big time.


CRT has been reborn in a BIG WAY. It is so nice that we can have gamma along with our "stand alone" sources.


I wouldn't hesitate to show this system to even the most discriminating digital fanboy.


Too damn cool.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks you little stud muffin.



you're stoned again aren't you


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do tell!!!



Let's just say she was like a mean Irish leprechaun with an insatiable appetite for very rough sex. I think redheads have extra hormones or something because she was either crying and screaming at the top of her lungs pissed off or crying and screaming at the top of her lungs in bed. This was the first experience I had where a woman wanted to be slapped around and such. Too intense! If it was just during the sex that would be one thing but it was like that 24/7. I think that's about all I can say here and my apologies to Cliffy for going waaayyyy off topic!


----------



## Curt Palme

I think any redheaded moderator would bitchslap you for that post!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Naw, I figured he would look more like this with a beard , and kneeling in front of a different bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



Well ,I might not look that good with a beard but I'd sure as hell kneel before that bush !










Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Wow nice shots Cliff, a few more an I can rendered them back into a movie







Looks like your having fun.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's just say she was like a mean Irish leprechaun with an insatiable appetite for very rough sex. I think redheads have extra hormones or something because she was either crying and screaming at the top of her lungs pissed off or crying and screaming at the top of her lungs in bed. This was the first experience I had where a woman wanted to be slapped around and such. Too intense! If it was just during the sex that would be one thing but it was like that 24/7. I think that's about all I can say here and my apologies to Cliffy for going waaayyyy off topic!



I'll be back in fifteen minutes, need to take this thread to the bathroom with me... haha


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well ,I might not look that good with a beard but I'd sure as hell kneel before that bush !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



How'd I know you'd say that?!







(maybe cos I would







)


300 is available for preorder from Amazon now http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q6GXW2/


----------



## JBJR

Preordered it from Warner a month ago at a killer deal!!!


----------



## overclkr

*MINI MEET*


Guys,


I know that I said that this would be my last meet but I'm going to have to make an exception here.


Mike Parker and Mark Haflich are coming out the weekend of August 4th for a visit so I am going to have a "mini meet" on Saturday, August 4th for anyone who is interested in dropping by to meet Mike and Mark.


This will be a BYOB and BYOF just so you know and any donations of food and drink are welcome!!!!!


Please PM me if interested.


Cliff


----------



## D6500Ken

Here we go again...










You *know* I'll be there!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here we go again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You *know* I'll be there!
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Looks like John is coming out big dog. I better get mentally prepared!










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

I won't..










YOU SUCK!


----------



## stefuel

Hmmmm, I wonder how far Cliffy lives from the airport and how much it costs to fly from Boston and back


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stefuel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I wonder how far Cliffy lives from the airport and how much it costs to fly from Boston and back


 www.southwest.com










I'm still showing a few return flights from Midway to Manchester at internet pricing of 63 bucks. Coming out the cheapest was about 150 bucks I think.


I'm about an hour from the airport as long as you don't try to drive out on a friday afternoon.










Cliff


----------



## skylooker1

I'm always Game.


More Big Guns (crt)


Mike


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm always Game.
> 
> 
> More Big Guns (crt)
> 
> 
> Mike



Hell, I'd rather hang at your crib.










Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd rather hang at your crib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Your always welcome. We can always find something to do.


My picture looks pretty good at last call.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your always welcome. We can always find something to do.
> 
> 
> My picture looks pretty good at last call.



Screw the picture, I want to see your hottie wife!!!!!!!
























LUCKY BASTARD!!!!!!


Did you count the brass yet?


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

"Mini Meet" Fingers in air


Well you know me if your having a party I'll do my best to make it. Although that is the do date for the first kid so... I'll try to be there if you'll have me.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Mini Meet" Fingers in air
> 
> 
> Well you know me if your having a party I'll do my best to make it. Although that is the do date for the first kid so... I'll try to be there if you'll have me.



Yep, it's getting REAL close Don.










If you can make it, your more than welcome.










Cliff


----------



## mark haflich

There has been no new thread announcement and look how many are coming already!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There has been no new thread announcement and look how many are coming already!



SHHHHHHHH..... It's a mini meet.










You guys are gonna so trip on Gannon. He is so damn funny!


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones

Did someone say guns???


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did someone say guns???



Yeah, I have three of them. However, they're only 8" and i can't bring them with me when I come out..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did someone say guns???



So you game for a laid back hangout dog?


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SHHHHHHHH..... It's a mini meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are gonna so trip on Gannon. He is so damn funny!
> 
> 
> Cliff



Wish I could make it. Maybe, you should just move closer to this side of the country. Get Ken and Arli and tell them to pack up as well.










Have fun and drink a beer for me.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wish I could make it. Maybe, you should just move closer to this side of the country. Get Ken and Arli and tell them to pack up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and drink a beer for me.
> 
> 
> wallace



Wish you could too big dog. Hopefully, I'll be seeing you in the fall!


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you game for a laid back hangout dog?
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I will have to get back to you. I think we have plans that weekend. I will let you know.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

So Cliff,I'm assuming this will be a 300 party ?










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So Cliff,I'm assuming this will be a 300 party ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



OH SNAP!!!!! I better get on the pre order list!!!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will have to get back to you. I think we have plans that weekend. I will let you know.



Sounds good big dog. We never did go ballistic with our guns yet. We need to do that.


Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So Cliff,I'm assuming this will be a 300 party ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



That would be sweet material for a mini meet! I've already got my 300 party planned for August 10th.


----------



## dropzone7

I can't wait for The 300 on HD-DVD. I was hoping it would be the premiere movie for my little home theater but household projects have put a damper on that. It's looking like probably winter before I get my projector and room ready. It's just a converted bedroom but I have a LOT of painting and fabric work to do in there. I saw a really cool luminescent paint on one of those home shows the other day and I am thinking of doing something like that on the ceiling with a few planets and stars.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a really cool luminescent paint on one of those home shows the other day and I am thinking of doing something like that on the ceiling with a few planets and stars.



That does sounds cool, but I wouldn't recommend anything emitting light that can't be turned off once the movie starts.


Good luck with the construction!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That does sounds cool, but I wouldn't recommend anything emitting light that can't be turned off once the movie starts.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the construction!
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Yeah, I thought about that. I believe you have to have a black light for this stuff to glow so of course that would be turned off once the movie starts. This would be purely for a dark room while people are getting seated and munching on popcorn or for late night music listening like Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon. That would be cool to recline back and stare at the ceiling and just chill.


----------



## Gannon




> Quote:
> You guys are gonna so trip on Gannon. He is so damn funny!




Oh excrement, I don't do well with expectations...but I'll be coming off a week-long calibration trip down in the Miami/W.Palm Beach area, so I'll probably be my best people-pleasing self.


I should check the moon phase along with my horoscope and biorythms, though.



Oh, the pressure, the pressure.


----------



## Gannon

Dropzone,


You need a black light to energize those completely, probably, but they WILL still glow a while from the meager light output of an incandescent bulb...or any projector you use.


Much worse with a non-directional white screen and a light cannon...but you can always shadow-mask the ceiling from the reflections off the screen, and they will probably be far enough outside your field-of-view to not be a peripheral distraction.



You gonna emulate any particular sky-time? You should use a star-chart and a mini-planetarium light projector to target the stars and planets that were up there the moment you were born. THAT would be cool...



Cheers!


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh excrement, I don't do well with expectations...but I'll be coming off a week-long calibration trip down in the Miami/W.Palm Beach area, so I'll probably be my best people-pleasing self.
> 
> 
> I should check the moon phase along with my horoscope and biorythms, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the pressure, the pressure.



You're really coming to this..










Hey, If I miss my flight, I'm walking to Chicago.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dropzone,
> 
> 
> You need a black light to energize those completely, probably, but they WILL still glow a while from the meager light output of an incandescent bulb...or any projector you use.
> 
> 
> Much worse with a non-directional white screen and a light cannon...but you can always shadow-mask the ceiling from the reflections off the screen, and they will probably be far enough outside your field-of-view to not be a peripheral distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna emulate any particular sky-time? You should use a star-chart and a mini-planetarium light projector to target the stars and planets that were up there the moment you were born. THAT would be cool...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hey, I like the way you think! The mini planetarium may be a better idea than this paint anyway. That way I could turn it off and not have any lingering light to interfere. Hmmm.


----------



## Gannon

LOL, it would take a team of wild elephants to keep me from this party.



Even then, I'd probably just tame them and take a ride.



Looking forward to seeing you TOO, Mike. You just made my day.


----------



## Gannon

Dropzone,


I was merely considering using the planetarium as a guide to place the main stars and planets correctly, but no reason why you couldn't just use it.


Except black paint is notoriously bad at reflecting. Ahem.


So...the solution would be one of those electromagnetically aligned multi-faceted paints, like that stuff they put on those cars that changes color as the angle of view moves...with a black view from the seats, but some reflective...even luminescent...surface facing straight at your planetarium light source.


Kinda like that video screen that was designed to reflect ONLY the exact primaries of a projector in daylight...didja see or hear about that 'black' screen Sony showed when they launched the $10k version of their reflective LCD, whatever they call it?


Did they follow-up on that product? I cannot even remember who it was from, but for specific purposes it seemed a perfect unique solution to a vexing problem.


Not enough caffeine in the WORLD to get these synapses firing today...might need to find a convenient wall to bump into repeatedly...shake things up until I feel awake.


----------



## dropzone7

Oh, I would say you are WIDE awake! You have given me plenty to think about here!


----------



## Gannon

You'll consider it up until the point of budgeting, because that directional paint is expensive...I don't even know if it would work on a surface that doesnt' conduct electricity.



You should hear how this noggin works when I'm on a roll.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff did you order your 300? What one did you buy BR or HD?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff did you order your 300? What one did you buy BR or HD?



Dude blue ray sucks.










I ordered the HD DVD version......


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh excrement, I don't do well with expectations...but I'll be coming off a week-long calibration trip down in the Miami/W.Palm Beach area, so I'll probably be my best people-pleasing self.
> 
> 
> I should check the moon phase along with my horoscope and biorythms, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the pressure, the pressure.



LOL. Just act yourself. TRUST ME!


Cliff


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL. Just act yourself. TRUST ME!
> 
> 
> Cliff



I did when I was there. And that's what got us thrown out of the back room at..... oh wait, you said I was never to speak of that. Sorry!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did when I was there. And that's what got us thrown out of the back room at..... oh wait, you said I was never to speak of that. Sorry!


































Remember that guy in the parking lot?


----------



## mark haflich

The problem was they didn't think he was acting!


----------



## mark haflich

In this case, an actor is a hell of a lot less dangerous than the real thing. And in this case you do not want the real one to portray himself either.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that guy in the parking lot?



Is he the guy that has your keys? I thought I saw him at the liquor store parking lot walking around pushing the buttons on the remote trying to see which car's horn would honk...


















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is he the guy that has your keys? I thought I saw him at the liquor store parking lot walking around pushing the buttons on the remote trying to see which car's horn would honk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Oh yeah, you were in bed by then.

















Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you were in bed by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



You dog! All 3 of you! Trust me, it will not happen again! Extra caffeine, Gatorade, whatever. No more wussing out!!!










Damn, I do feel bad now that I think of it; here was Curt, been awake for 38 hours, and he still made it.


Don't watch now, I'm trying to duck out without you guys seeing my tail between my legs....

















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You dog! All 3 of you! Trust me, it will not happen again! Extra caffeine, Gatorade, whatever. No more wussing out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I do feel bad now that I think of it; here was Curt, been awake for 38 hours, and he still made it.
> 
> 
> Don't watch now, I'm trying to duck out with you guys seeing my tail between my legs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Don't sweat it big dog, you didn't miss THAT MANY PAIRS.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dude blue ray sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the HD DVD version......
> 
> 
> Cliffy



So am I to take that as "If I can get it on HD screw Blu-Ray?". I'm so close to buying a Blu-Ray player just not enough movies on either side.


----------



## William Seaward

I have both HD-DVD and Blu-Ray... and I find that Blu-Ray has the better titles right now, but HD-DVD is starting to get better titles.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So am I to take that as "If I can get it on HD screw Blu-Ray?". I'm so close to buying a Blu-Ray player just not enough movies on either side.



Format neutral is a good thing big dog.

















The HD DVD version will have features that the BD version won't. That's why I'm picking it up on HD.


Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1

Sure you post this after I pre-ordered the BD version. It should still be great picture quality, RIGHT?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Format neutral is a good thing big dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HD DVD version will have features that the BD version won't. That's why I'm picking it up on HD.
> 
> 
> Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure you post this after I pre-ordered the BD version. It should still be great picture quality, RIGHT?



The picture quality should be identical on both.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I just want to watch movies







I don't care as long as it has pretty pictures haha.


So I did a small meet an greet for some old friends, I'm still wiping the poo off my theater seats. Imagine if they had seen Art's or your stack, my setup is still in progress. Can't wait for you to stop by Cliff maybe you can help me make sense of this mess I call a theater....


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just want to watch movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care as long as it has pretty pictures haha.
> 
> 
> So I did a small meet an greet for some old friends, I'm still wiping the poo off my theater seats. Imagine if they had seen Art's or your stack, my setup is still in progress. Can't wait for you to stop by Cliff maybe you can help me make sense of this mess I call a theater....



Yep, it's pretty much a done deal for next weekend so I'll be looking at next saturday evening if that's cool?


Cliff


----------



## Kipp Jones

Who all here is going to CEDIA? I am and Scott is going too.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who all here is going to CEDIA? I am and Scott is going too.



This is the second time in 5 minutes that I have posted this:


LUCKY BASTARD.










Maybe I should not have bought G90's. I could have traveled to Gino's place, hit Asia, then Amsterdam, come back home, go to Cedia, William's Blendzilla meet, and still had an RS1 on the Ceiling.










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Go Cliff. Airfare is less than $200 round trip from Chicago.


----------



## mark haflich

I am going. Airfare is cheap. Fortunately I have a good friend who lives about 25 minutes from the convention center. Putting me up for 6 days.


Speaking about low airfare. Tickets from BWI to Midway for the mini meet cost MP and myself less than $60 each, SWA. The return trip is much more epensive, $138 each. All in all under $200, with better advace planning could have done it for under $120.


What is very scary, however, is how much amo one could buy for $80 we could have saved..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go Cliff. Airfare is less than $200 round trip from Chicago.



Trust me big dog, I've been dying to go to Cedia for the last 3 years.


Unfortunately for me, I have no benefits on my current working situation, so if I'm not working, I'm not producing and it's f'ing costly like no tomorrow........










Hell, if I could go, I would be happy on the floor in your hotel room with a gallon of wine and my laptop!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am going. Airfare is cheap. Fortunately I have a good friend who lives about 25 minutes from the convention center. Putting me up for 6 days.
> 
> 
> Speaking about low airfare. Tickets from BWI to Midway for the mini meet cost MP and myself less than $60 each, SWA. The return rip is much more epensive, $138 each. All in all under $200, with better advace planning could have done it for under $120.
> 
> 
> What is very scary, however, is how much amo one could buy for $80 we could ave saved..



3rd time tonight:


LUCKY BASTARD!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trust me big dog, I've been dying to go to Cedia for the last 3 years.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I have no benefits on my current working situation, so if I'm not working, I'm not producing and it's f'ing costly like no tomorrow........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, if I could go, I would be happy on the floor in your hotel room with a gallon of wine and my laptop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Fly out Fri after work, come back on Sunday.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fly out Fri after work, come back on Sunday.



Alright big dog, let me see how things go in the next few weeks. It's in September right?


Can I bring my Glok?










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

No you can't bring a gun onto the plane, You will get arrested going through security and probably make the news. If you can fly out early Fri afternoon, you can get there in time for the AVS party. The airport is quite a distance away though, maybe 45 minutes. No bags, carry on, you will be fine. However because the show gets over on Sunday all cheap flights back will already be booked. Sunday afternoon the show floor is deserted. Sunday morning things will still be going strong. Last year the RS1 left Saturday night.



The show is Thurs Sept 6 through Sunday Sept. 9. You need to go to the Cedia Expo web site and purchase a show ticket. Might cost you $75 now. Earlier $25.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alright big dog, let me see how things go in the next few weeks. It's in September right?
> 
> 
> Can I bring my Glok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Check flights on Frontierairlines.com


----------



## mark haflich

Frontier sounds like a carrier where everyone would have a gun, but it isn't.


Do you guys have a mantra like No Guns, No Fun?


Actually once upon a time Denver was a frontier town.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frontier sounds like a carrier where everyone would have a gun, but it isn't.
> 
> 
> Do you guys have a mantra like No Guns, No Fun?
> 
> 
> Actually once upon a time Denver was a frontier town.



Not having my gun is like losing my left arm AND left nut.










Cliffy


----------



## Phil Smith

What is up with you guys and guns? I have some guns for protection, but that's it. I don't get anything out of owning them, other than a sense of security when I go to bed at night.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is up with you guys and guns? I have some guns for protection, but that's it. I don't get anything out of owning them, other than a sense of security when I go to bed at night.



Phil, it's just fun big dog. That's all. Don't make me out to be some gun freak as I am just like you other than me and one of my son's like to do target practice which is good for you. Keeps your skillz in balance.










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Phil, it's just fun big dog. That's all. Don't make me out to be some gun freak as I am just like you other than me and one of my son's like to do target practice which is good for you. Keeps your skillz in balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Agree. Kinda like having a fast car, or better yet, and older fast car. Don't need it, can't drive it fast every day, expensive to maintain, but all the while, fun.


wallace


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Phil, it's just fun big dog. That's all. Don't make me out to be some gun freak as I am just like you other than me and one of my son's like to do target practice which is good for you. Keeps your skillz in balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




+1


----------



## dropzone7

That's one advantage of living in the South and in the country. I can step out in my back yard and squeeze off a hundred rounds from my AR15 (a real Colt) and nobody thinks anything of it. My friends joke around that if anyone ever did break into my house while I was home then the perp would still escape because I would waste so much time trying to decide which gun to shot them with!







As Cliff said, not all of us gun owners are nuts. I would take no pleasure in having to kill someone but it's nice to know that if it came to that, I would have the skill and stomach to do it. Never to defend personal property, they can have anything I own, but threaten me or my family and all bets are off.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I've always felt that good MME training is much more worthwhile than carrying a gun in situations you guys describe. You really are ready if accosted anywhere anytme ,it can't be turned on you and it's legal to have it with you all the time.Granted ,it's a lot of work but it just seems to be more useful and flexible.


Not that if there were a 1999 -2000 year change war like predicted that guns wouldn't be real useful.


----------



## overclkr

What is MME training?


Cliff


----------



## Phil Smith

I Googled MME and didn't come up with anything that seemed relevant.


My feeling is that if you use sound judgment in who and where you hang out, it's not likely you will ever need any kind of protection. The likelihood of running into trouble if you're smart is so remote, that preparing for it is like preparing for the sky to fall--not worth the time and effort.


The few instances of trouble in my 52 years all could have been avoided had I made better decisions.


The only reason I own guns is for peace of mind when I sleep. I probably have no need for guns even then, but they do help me sleep better.


----------



## Belcherwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is MME training?
> 
> 
> Cliff



I could be wrong, but I think Art's talking about MMA, Mixed Martial Arts .


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Belcherwm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think Art's talking about MMA, Mixed Martial Arts .



Sorry ,yes a mistake on my part.


I've taken Tae Kwon Do both one on one with a friend of mine who also had boxing skills and in a school which trains for sport. Lately my slant has been toward MMA since it provides the best street fighting skills.


Art


----------



## techman707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is MME training?
> 
> 
> Cliff



Cliffy, you mean you don't know what it means?



MME= *M*Y *M*ISERABLE *E*XISTENCE


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always felt that good MME training is much more worthwhile than carrying a gun in situations you guys describe. You really are ready if accosted anywhere anytme ,it can't be turned on you and it's legal to have it with you all the time.Granted ,it's a lot of work but it just seems to be more useful and flexible.
> 
> 
> Not that if there were a 1999 -2000 year change war like predicted that guns wouldn't be real useful.



Former Tae-Kwon-Do "Tournament Grand Champion" here, I'll take my Glocks and AKs any day over my black belt, especially when there are more of them than me and they have guns.


----------



## Kipp Jones

I bet Cliff has his G90s rigged so if someone tries to steal them, they fall and crush them.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Former Tae-Kwon-Do "Tournament Grand Champion" here, I'll take my Glocks and AKs any day over my black belt, especially when there are more of them than me and they have guns.



Kipp,

It's been a while for and fist fights but I personally found myself in situations often enough with one ******* with just his mouth and fists to make me feel that being able to handle oneself at a moments notice is more useful.


It just seems as though unless you have a couple of guns on you at all times that it would be difficult to take advantage of them (holster under your arm or a spare rod on your leg). And even then in most instances in fights I've been in ,a correctly placed knuckle ends it without much bloodshed.


Have you been accosted by gun carrying guys who just think you looked at their girl wrong, cut them off in traffic etc, or just weren't walking fast enough in the mall parking lot ? Not a month ago I had a patient's dad who obviously gets away with an abusive demeanor (after discussing his son's lack of compliance) that he was thinking he should just kick my little ass. I just stood up and said "go ahead make your move". I couldn't have pulled out a gun and not ended in jail but he just looked surprised and left.


I didn't like sport Tae Kwon Do because the dishonerable round doesn't call you out very often and close in combat (read bar fights) are 90% on the floor.


Anyway just taking the devils advocate position in this conversation.










Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bet Cliff has his G90s rigged so if someone tries to steal them, they fall and crush them.



Real men steal G90's, better bring a few buddies.










Art


----------



## Semisentient

Wow, all this gun talk...


I can't imagine living in a place where I felt I needed more protection than common sense.


I think MME training is great exercise, and wish I had time for it. I started Grace jujitsu, but couldn't commit to it. Unless you really have time to cross train, I think jujitsu is your best bet for self protection.


----------



## Phil Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kipp,
> 
> It's been a while for and fist fights but I personally found myself in situations often enough with one ******* with just his mouth and fists to make me feel that being able to handle oneself at a moments notice is more useful.



How do you manage to get into so many fights? Other than harmless childhood scuffles, I've been in two fights in my entire life, and both of those were completely avoidable had I been smarter.


Art, you need to hang out with a better crowd.


----------



## Phil Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Semisentient* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't imagine living in a place where I felt I needed more protection than common sense.



Me neither. I guess it's rougher up north than it is in Dallas.


----------



## Semisentient




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Me neither. I guess it's rougher up north than it is in Dallas.


----------



## overclkr

Guys, just got back from seeing Harry Potter at IMAX. DONT GO SEE THIS AT IMAX!!!!! The transfer is HORRIBLY SOFT!!!!! I felt like I was watching a Barco Data 800 at 1080P!!!!










The 3D at the end of the movie though was cool!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Semisentient




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, just got back from seeing Harry Potter at IMAX. DONT GO SEE THIS AT IMAX!!!!! The transfer is HORRIBLY SOFT!!!!! I felt like I was watching a Barco Data 800 at 1080P!!!!




It couldn't have looked that bad. You didn't say you felt like you were watching a digital!


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Art, you need to hang out with a better crowd.



Maybe....


Last summer a guy drove up behind me as I was walking to my car from Barnes and Noble and just laid on the horn saying I should walk faster then called me a piece of $hit. I looked and he had tons of space to drive right next to me ! Anyway he stopped as he was slowly driving by and glared at me. Again I just stood there glaring back very close I bet.


The last fight I was in was at the busiest intersection in the town I practice in. To this day I have no idea why but the guy just laid on his horn,the light was red. He got out of his car and just started kicking my car. I jumped out went right up to him and caught him with the first shot right under his nose and front teeth. It was over. He wasn't out but shocked as he fell backwards onto the hood of his car. I just got back in my car having missed the light.










A few years back Angela's ex-husband just walked right into my house without knocking and having never been here .He had decided he wanted to physically take his son my stepson) home despite his decision some time before to stay with us. He started calling Angela names and I feared for my children Angela was pregnant at the time. I had Ashton call 911 but it would have been way too slow so I had to wrestle him out the door down onto the concrete as he resisted. This was a real close call since he had been a wrestler and I had not but I got him into the mud in front of our house just a his wife came around to see what he was doing. He called me ***** and left.


Better skills would have made this a no brainer but I can't expect him to like me I took his wife.



I find that there are a lot of malcontents in my area who would like to find a way to feel better about their day I guess.. Of course if I hung out at bars I'd probably be in a lot more but I'm just the kind who doesn't like to take people $hit I guess.


Art


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... I've been in two fights in my entire life, and both of those were completely avoidable had I been smarter.



One day you'll finally admit that both figts were actually just nightmares where you ended up punching yourself in the face while sleeping....


----------



## skylooker1

I used to do crowd control and a little collection work in my youth. It doesn't hurt to have as many tools and skills as possible. No situation is going to be the same as another. No two people react the same. I did redevelopment in some pretty bad areas over the last few years, the thing that you have over the gangbangers is also the thing that can get you killed (they're stupid). Just use your best judgement and stay one step ahead.



MIKE



Even being my size, your still a target for a small group. They don't like to confront you alone.


----------



## Phil Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe....
> 
> 
> Last summer a guy drove up behind me as I was walking to my car from Barnes and Noble and just laid on the horn saying I should walk faster then called me a piece of $hit. I looked and he had tons of space to drive right next to me ! Anyway he stopped as he was slowly driving by and glared at me. Again I just stood there glaring back very close I bet.
> 
> 
> The last fight I was in was at the busiest intersection in the town I practice in. To this day I have no idea why but the guy just laid on his horn,the light was red. He got out of his car and just started kicking my car. I jumped out went right up to him and caught him with the first shot right under his nose and front teeth. It was over. He wasn't out but shocked as he fell backwards onto the hood of his car. I just got back in my car having missed the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years back Angela's ex-husband just walked right into my house without knocking and having never been here .He had decided he wanted to physically take his son my stepson) home despite his decision some time before to stay with us. He started calling Angela names and I feared for my children Angela was pregnant at the time. I had Ashton call 911 but it would have been way too slow so I had to wrestle him out the door down onto the concrete as he resisted. This was a real close call since he had been a wrestler and I had not but I got him into the mud in front of our house just a his wife came around to see what he was doing. He called me ***** and left.
> 
> 
> Better skills would have made this a no brainer but I can't expect him to like me I took his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that there are a lot of malcontents in my area who would like to find a way to feel better about their day I guess.. Of course if I hung out at bars I'd probably be in a lot more but I'm just the kind who doesn't like to take people $hit I guess.
> 
> 
> Art



I can't imagine you being a trouble maker, but I also have to wonder why that kind of stuff never happens to most people. It's certainly never happened to me. One has to wonder if you're not somehow making your own bad luck.


Plus, isn't a smart, successful person like you suppose to be the guy that diffuses bad situations rather than blow up too?


----------



## Phil Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One day you'll finally admit that both figts were actually just nightmares where you ended up punching yourself in the face while sleeping....



That would be fine with me. I'm not at all proud of that. I posted that with great reservation.


Enough of this serious stuff! That's not my nature. Let's talk about something fun and light hearted...like guns!


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Semisentient* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, all this gun talk...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine living in a place where I felt I needed more protection than common sense.



I have no doubt you have common sense, its just the other guy you have to be concerned about.


----------



## RVonse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't imagine you being a trouble maker, but I also have to wonder why that kind of stuff never happens to most people. It's certainly never happened to me. One has to wonder if you're not somehow making your own bad luck.
> 
> 
> Plus, isn't a smart, successful person like you suppose to be the guy that diffuses bad situations rather than blow up too?



Tell that to Doc Holiday!


----------



## Kipp Jones

I went to an outdoor range yesterday with my HD Cam. I have footage of me shooting in HD!!! Maybe it can go on the HD-DVD "6 Guns a Blazing Part 2" ???


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kipp,
> 
> It's been a while for and fist fights but I personally found myself in situations often enough with one ******* with just his mouth and fists to make me feel that being able to handle oneself at a moments notice is more useful.
> 
> 
> It just seems as though unless you have a couple of guns on you at all times that it would be difficult to take advantage of them (holster under your arm or a spare rod on your leg). And even then in most instances in fights I've been in ,a correctly placed knuckle ends it without much bloodshed.
> 
> 
> Have you been accosted by gun carrying guys who just think you looked at their girl wrong, cut them off in traffic etc, or just weren't walking fast enough in the mall parking lot ? Not a month ago I had a patient's dad who obviously gets away with an abusive demeanor (after discussing his son's lack of compliance) that he was thinking he should just kick my little ass. I just stood up and said "go ahead make your move". I couldn't have pulled out a gun and not ended in jail but he just looked surprised and left.
> 
> 
> I didn't like sport Tae Kwon Do because the dishonerable round doesn't call you out very often and close in combat (read bar fights) are 90% on the floor.
> 
> 
> Anyway just taking the devils advocate position in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Art,

We should spar some time. How about a steel cage match at CEDIA???


----------



## MikeEby

Gosh, the worst that ever happened to me was I was sucker punched by Tim Roemer, we were 12 at the time....For those of you who don't know who Tim Roemer is, he was a member of the 9-11 commission and a former member of congress. I guess that was my brush with "Semi Greatness".


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gosh, the worst that ever happened to me was I was sucker punched by Tim Roemer, we were 12 at the time....For those of you who don't know who Tim Roemer is, he was a member of the 9-11 commission and a former member of congress. I guess that was my brush with "Semi Greatness".



Great story.


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great story.



Yes, I told the story once to a friend of mine that was active member of the opposite party. He was going to tell the story as Tim Roemer punches out 12 year olds.Leaving out the fact we were both 12 at the time.


Politics you gotta love it!


----------



## mark haflich

Guns! Fights! STOP. If you guys can't tell good sex stories I'd rather watch the 5th Element 6000 more times and you all know how I feel about that film. Someday I'll figure out its hidden meaning.


Its 12 days to the mini meet. Can't we discuss bourbon or single malts? Maybe things I shouldn't miss in or around Wrigley Sunday night at the Cubs game. Things MP shouldn't miss sight seeing in Chicago on Monday? The best pizza? The best hotdog?



Roses. Discuss Roses. You know, we've done the guns.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guns! Fights! STOP... Can't we discuss bourbon or single malts?



Yes, let's do!


I love the huge peat flavor of a Lagavulin, and was given a 25-year-old Talisker for my 50th.











Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Gannon

I like the added ballast balance the +2 extension gives that first +1 shot in the barrel.


Glock 19



They don't call me Johnny Guns for nothin'. Ask Ken.


----------



## GEBrown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . . . Its 12 days to the mini meet. Can't we discuss bourbon or single malts? Maybe things I shouldn't miss in or around Wrigley Sunday night at the Cubs game. Things MP shouldn't miss sight seeing in Chicago on Monday? . . . ..



I, for one, recommend the "architectural boat tour" through downtown on the river. I really learned a lot on that and I'm not an architect of anything like that.


My 2 cents


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't imagine you being a trouble maker, but I also have to wonder why that kind of stuff never happens to most people. It's certainly never happened to me. One has to wonder if you're not somehow making your own bad luck.
> 
> 
> Plus, isn't a smart, successful person like you suppose to be the guy that diffuses bad situations rather than blow up too?



Oh yea, you're right ,no doubt. I took a course years ago called EST (and it was a rather intense combination of brain washing and group therapy) one thing that I learned there was what you put out is what you get back. I care about people , I hate to see others hurting ,I love to see others reach their dreams and succeed but I hate to take $hit from bullies.


As an example, that day when I punched that nut in the nose two of my staff members where next to me in the traffic and they couldn't understand what that guy was crazy about. All I know is when he started kicking my car I could have cowered or gotten out and delt with him, I saw nothing else personally.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no doubt you have common sense, its just the other guy you have to be concerned about.



So true young man,so true !










Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I remember when I used to get into fights boy those were the days. Always got in fights over my friends, and that dam napoleon complex that plagued me. These days I just sit on people







it's all a part of my cheese burger Kwon Do training. You should see my double fisted quarter pounder move, or the hot wing descending from heaven style. Sorry I've been watching that Kung Fo Hustle movie again.


Seriously I understand you guys, but I think it has become to easy to just solve things with guns. I remember the days when you won or lost but did not die. Those days are pretty much gone, you almost have to have some form of protection, beyond fists. Too many people mostly todays kids are so afraid to get into a physical fight, they pull a gun on you. I'm not against them, they really have their place...


----------



## skylooker1

Reminds of Indiana Jones when he just shoots the guy with the sword.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Classic but remember when the priest that ripped peoples hearts out


----------



## mark haflich

Its easy to solve things with guns? I suppose it would be easy to solve international problems with an Atomic bomb too. Both kids have guns and whoops the terrorists and us both have atomic weapons. No problems, an easy solution for both sides. eh? Where is my atomic vest?


----------



## Kipp Jones

Mark,

I have a spell check button for you for free.


----------



## mark haflich

Its sort of like guns. Shoot first and correct the spelling later.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I think they have those vests in development over there. Right now the vest blows up but it does not yet reach critical mass.


----------



## mark haflich

The reviews I've read of the vests is that within the critical blast zone area the vest material vaporizes. Outside the zone the vest provides some direct radiation shielding but the vest offers practically no protection from long term fallout.


Perhaps we should start a vest thread not wanting to hijack this one?


----------



## Gannon

Hijack?


Not while we're packing.


----------



## techman707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its sort of like guns. Shoot first and correct the spelling later.



RIGHT!!! And in Florida you no longer have a duty to retreat.










Gota go now and load up.


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Former Tae-Kwon-Do "Tournament Grand Champion" here, I'll take my Glocks and AKs any day over my black belt, especially when there are more of them than me and they have guns.



I always knew you were hardcore Kipp Jones







I wouldnt mess with ya, i know my limitations. Cliffy on the other hand it would be on


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I always knew you were hardcore Kipp Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mess with ya, i know my limitations. Cliffy on the other hand it would be on



Check out the big brains on Brad!!!!! It's getting hot in here!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## Zues

Clarence looks like he might give kipp a run for his money, i still gotta go with kipp by roundhouse kick to the dome.


----------



## mark haflich

Its the size of the richard that counts. Everything else is bull fecal. Walk softly and carry a big richard. It goes everywhere I go. I've never lost it and I have never had a problem getting it on a plane, I'll tell you guys a few of my stew stories at the mini meet next weekend from the days when I was single and stews had to be single and pretty. Its got something to do with licking your eyebrows when a stew walked by.


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its the size of the richard that counts. Everything else is bull fecal.




Thats true, kipp could have a little richard. Who knows?? Maybe cliffy knows









Ok i'm done trying to be funny


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats true, kipp could have a little richard. Who knows?? Maybe cliffy knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i'm done trying to be funny



We compared at the last meet. Mine's bigger.










Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clarence looks like he might give kipp a run for his money, i still gotta go with kipp by roundhouse kick to the dome.



I agree with that ,Kipp would be looking for his normal kick to the knee and accidentally hit me in the ear.










Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff so are you still going to make your way over this weekend? Melissa had a 4D today the poor little bastard looks like me. It's getting very close might not make the August 6th mini







. Hope to see you.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff so are you still going to make your way over this weekend? Melissa had a 4D today the poor little bastard looks like me. It's getting very close might not make the August 6th mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope to see you.










All is looking good so far. Trying to get the wife to come with me. Hoping she will go.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cool can't wait, I only wish I had the dam thing 100% complete







Of course that gives me an excuse when it does not live up to yours







haha


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We compared at the last meet. Mine's bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Only after you made me fold mine in half.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

There was shrinkage....


----------



## Phil Smith

I use to wish I could someday make it to one of you guys meets. Art's and Cliff's meets are probably the premier meets in the US, and they sound like they're a blast. But with all this penis talk, I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I use to wish I could someday make it to one of you guys meets. Art's and Cliff's meets are probably the premier meets in the US, and they sound like they're a blast. But with all this penis talk, I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts.



What's wrong Phil? Don't think you can match up????
























Cliffy


----------



## Phil Smith

Cliffy, I don't want to participate in the process to find out (whatever that is...I'd rather not know).


----------



## Curt Palme

I was there the whole time and I didn't see a thing. Mind you, there were a few minutes when Cliff and Kipp were in the theater by themselves......


----------



## mark haflich

Phil. They glibbly talk about their Johnson, because it is attached and they are stuck with it regardless of whether its measured in inches or in the case of many here, angstrom units. Whoo Hoo Mine is bigger than yours. Whoopee.


The only real point of interest is the opposite of a Johnson. Or in your single days, where or where have you taken your Johnson to? Ah the days prior to Aids. As long as she was on birth control pills you could boldly go almost anywhere. Ask these boys how many high class err countries (pardon the bad pun) their Johnsons have thoroughly explored and you get, welll mine is bigger than yours. Whoppee.


----------



## Blasst

Man, I haven't laughed so hard, in a long time, after reading the last 3 pages.

















Great material guys!!


Mark comes back, with the lowdown, and tells us how it really is !!



"The only real point of interest is the opposite of a Johnson. "



Classic!!


----------



## VideoGrabber

skylooker1 commented:

> _Reminds of Indiana Jones when he just shoots the guy with the sword._


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was there the whole time and I didn't see a thing. Mind you, there were a few minutes when Cliff and Kipp were in the theater by themselves......



Yeah, we were talking about turning the meet in to either "the all-nighter pillow biter", "bend over sleep over" or if no sleep over just the "reach around get down" for Art and Ken. We know what happens when Ken whips out his tool in front of Art, "man magic"!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones

Curt,

Do you a brother named Harry???



Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## Curt Palme

No, but I'd rather be a Polite Spruce than a Curt Palme.







Took you a second, didn't it?




(that came way back from camp when I was 12.....)


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was there the whole time and I didn't see a thing. Mind you, there were a few minutes when Cliff and Kipp were in the theater by themselves......




Disturbing, and the wives actually think they are going shooting at the range when kipp comes into town


----------



## skylooker1

There's a few FREAKS on this site with 2 nine inchers


----------



## Phil Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, but I'd rather be a Polite Spruce than a Curt Palme.



That's funny!


----------



## Phil Smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Phil. They glibbly talk about their Johnson, because it is attached and they are stuck with it regardless of whether its measured in inches or in the case of many here, angstrom units. Whoo Hoo Mine is bigger than yours. Whoopee.
> 
> 
> The only real point of interest is the opposite of a Johnson. Or in your single days, where or where have you taken your Johnson to? Ah the days prior to Aids. As long as she was on birth control pills you could boldly go almost anywhere. Ask these boys how many high class err countries (pardon the bad pun) their Johnsons have thoroughly explored and you get, welll mine is bigger than yours. Whoppee.



Mark you've been on quite a roll here lately!










Yes the good old days, when sex didn't have the potential to kill you! I remember when everyone was freaked out about catching herpes. Then AIDS came along and you never heard about herpes again.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, but I'd rather be a Polite Spruce than a Curt Palme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took you a second, didn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that came way back from camp when I was 12.....)


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Disturbing, and the wives actually think they are going shooting at the range when kipp comes into town



You could have at least put Cliff's and my pics in there...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark you've been on quite a roll here lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the good old days, when sex didn't have the potential to kill you! I remember when everyone was freaked out about catching herpes. Then AIDS came along and you never heard about herpes again.



No doubt man. All this came to ahead right when I was about 18-19 years old.


What happened to mankind?


Hell, what happened to womankind?

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could have at least put Cliff's and my pics in there...


































Dude this is too damn funny!!!!! PLEASE MODS, IT'S JUST JOKES!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

I wish I knew how to quit cumming to your meets.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I wish I knew how to quit cumming to your meets.



No dog, it's:


Cliff,


I wish I knew how to stop coming INTO your meets.










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

Too funny!!!


The thread that keeps going, and going, and going.......


This thread makes my day..

















wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Sick twisted humor I love you guys, man it's nice to know there are people just as off as I am. Too dam funny...


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sick twisted humor I love you guys, man it's nice to know there are people just as off as I am. Too dam funny...



3



Yes, great point Don. I'm sure there were places were even Jeffrey Dahmer felt normal.

















Art


----------



## Gino AUS

How are the new toys coming along Art?


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Screen is still not in yet. HT 5000,cineslide,ISCO III,optical glass all still in boxes for two more weeks.


Sorry for no news. Still plan a get together on September 29th so between August 13th and then I hope to have it all up and running. I have plans for the Dolby Lake EQ next weekend with Mark Seaton.














Art


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sick twisted humor I love you guys, man it's nice to know there are people just as off as I am. Too dam funny...



Yes, I no longer feel alone in my humor. This is a very exclusive club...


----------



## Kipp Jones

Hey,

For those going to CEDIA, do you want to do a dinner as a group maybe at Ruth Chris or something similar???


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sick twisted humor I love you guys, man it's nice to know there are people just as off as I am. Too dam funny...



Looking foward to checking your crib out tomorrow dog. I'll probably bring some content. You have both BD and HD now right?


I'm wondering if you should bring down the flashlight if you are able to make it next weekend for Mike to see. I bet he will be very impressed.


No pressure of course.

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Screen is still not in yet. HT 5000,cineslide,ISCO III,optical glass all still in boxes for two more weeks.
> 
> 
> Sorry for no news. Still plan a get together on September 29th so between August 13th and then I hope to have it all up and running. I have plans for the Dolby Lake EQ next weekend with Mark Seaton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Lucky bastard.



Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I no longer feel alone in my humor. This is a very exclusive club...



I could just imagine all of us out in Vegas for a week. All hell would break loose.

























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Ok guys, off to the theater. The G90's are almost warmed up.


Gonna get some more screen shots.










Cliffy


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok guys, off to the theater. The G90's are almost warmed up.
> 
> 
> Gonna get some more screen shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy


OH NO!! NOT MORE TFE SCREEN SHOTS!!! Just kidding!


I hope AVS doesn't get in copyright trouble...I think you could build the whole movie frame by frame from every screen shots posted here.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok guys, off to the theater. The G90's are almost warmed up.
> 
> 
> Gonna get some more screen shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




No more Casino Royale shots. My wife made me watch this 3 weeks ago on our 32" sdtv. Of course after watching the movie at Cliff's, well, I can't watch it again on anything less..........................................










(if only I could find a way to get her to see Cliff's set-up, then, hey, thats the ticket!!!)


wallace


----------



## overclkr

Mutiny:


----------



## overclkr


































































Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

Dam-nation those look good.


wallace


----------



## MikeEby

Nice! Was tht made from a 70mm master?....That would explain the lack of film grain in such an old movie.


Mike


----------



## overclkr












They look pretty damn good for such an old movie huh?


Not as good as The Searchers, but non the less, no slouch by any means.










That would be cool to shoot some footage with a 70mm cam.


Cliffy


----------



## MikeEby

Yeah...hows the sound?


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look pretty damn good for such an old movie huh?
> 
> 
> Not as good as The Searchers, but non the less, no slouch by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cool to shoot some footage with a 70mm cam.
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Colors are looking hot on this one, could be the old movie though.. Here's a quick calibration by Zues, the master.


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. WTF Son? Did someone rob all your copies of the 5th Element or did they just all wear out.


I am off to the airport now. Flying off to Saratoga Springs, New York for the races this weekend. From where I sit in the clubhouse, I will see lots of horses asses go by. Come to think of it, next weekend in Chicago at the mini meet I also will see lots of horses asses. Love ya all.







.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking foward to checking your crib out tomorrow dog. I'll probably bring some content. You have both BD and HD now right?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if you should bring down the flashlight if you are able to make it next weekend for Mike to see. I bet he will be very impressed.
> 
> 
> No pressure of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Currently I only have HD DVD, I've held off on the Blu-Ray for now I'm waiting for the next gen, but I have been looking at the Pioneer Elite. I bought the XBOX 360 Elite but I have not setup media center yet. I'm going to add on to theater to put in the original equipment room and rear columns. But things will be slow once the kids arrives, I'll be off four weeks paid










Looking forward to seeing you again...


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok guys, off to the theater. The G90's are almost warmed up.
> 
> 
> Gonna get some more screen shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Keep em coming.










Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No more Casino Royale shots. My wife made me watch this 3 weeks ago on our 32" sdtv. Of course after watching the movie at Cliff's, well, I can't watch it again on anything less..........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if only I could find a way to get her to see Cliff's set-up, then, hey, thats the ticket!!!)
> 
> 
> wallace



Believe it or not I've seen many many instances where this is no joke. Get the wife over to his place see all the folks having a great time (read party) around the old home theater. The ladies like it.


Art


----------



## skylooker1

Don are you and your wife having more than one? You said "kids".





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently I only have HD DVD, I've held off on the Blu-Ray for now I'm waiting for the next gen, but I have been looking at the Pioneer Elite. I bought the XBOX 360 Elite but I have not setup media center yet. I'm going to add on to theater to put in the original equipment room and rear columns. But things will be slow once the kids arrives, I'll be off four weeks paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again...


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We compared at the last meet. Mine's bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I was wondering what was going on out there.


"Cliff, your gun is so big !"


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering what was going on out there.
> 
> 
> "Cliff, your gun is so big !"



Oh that is just so wrong in so many ways........










Cliffy


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Colors are looking hot on this one, could be the old movie though.. Here's a quick calibration by Zues, the master.



Maybe it was Technicolor or Kodachrome film it was shot in. It seems like all of those old movies had a redish cast... I think people liked that back then or it was simply the best they could do.


Mike


----------



## garyfritz

I dunno Don, I crack up every time I read one of your crazy posts. I don't think there are too many people here quite as twisted as you!!







That's a compliment -- I think!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don are you and your wife having more than one? You said "kids".



Oops I've gotten so used to my wife saying she was so big that she felt like it must be twins.. Nope just one unless they really messed up


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyfritz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dunno Don, I crack up every time I read one of your crazy posts. I don't think there are too many people here quite as twisted as you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a compliment -- I think!!!




Thank you, life would be to much to deal with if not for humor.


----------



## overclkr

What the hell is going on in here tonight?










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Boozen Cliff. Whats new??? You going to CEDIA or what???


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Thanks for stoping by the house Cliff, it was really fun hanging out. Hopefully the theater lived up to your expectations. Also I'm glad I was able to give you some of the best tail you have had in a long while haha (Inside Joke)


Maybe it's time to go get a Blu-Ray player, I really liked Crank very nice transfer.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for stoping by the house Cliff, it was really fun hanging out. Hopefully the theater lived up to your expectations. Also I'm glad I was able to give you some of the best tail you have had in a long while haha (Inside Joke)
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to go get a Blu-Ray player, I really liked Crank very nice transfer.



Dog, that was one of the best piece's of tail I've had spice wise man, I want that recipe. Was it latin?

















Man, your sound is DEFINITELY better than mine on the mid bass to high side dude, and your accoustic treatments really make it stand out BIG TIME.


I really need equalize my system big time.


How cool was it to watch that little hottie jump in the lake on the Purple Rain HD DVD at 1080P in the Purple plex with one of the most excellent systems out there right now????










Cliffy


P.S. Sorry I didn't get back to you today, stuff came up and I ended up leaving at three.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boozen Cliff. Whats new??? You going to CEDIA or what???



Dropping some red stuff down my throat right now big dog. Interpret this as you may.










No Cedia unfortunately. Too damn broke right now. Sorry.......

















So how was the weekend? I was thinking about hitting the strip clubs out in Michigan while I was there but ended up just chilling with Don and kicking back afterward on the lake, drinking some wine, and getting a good night sleep.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

A quick read for you guys:

Ultra Panavision 70 











You gotta admit man, that was one SERIOUS KICK ASS technology even by today's standards. Just take a look at John Wayne's The Searchers on HD DVD sometime. Absolutely stunning.


5.1 sound, damn, all the way back to the 50's!!!!! WOW!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Gannon

Remember, they were very afraid we'd not go to movie theaters after the advent of that newfangled TeeVee technology...they pulled all the stops to get movies as exciting as they could be.


Now? They just try to make the biggest explosions...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Remember, they were very afraid we'd not go to movie theaters after the advent of that newfangled TeeVee technology...they pulled all the stops to get movies as exciting as they could be.
> 
> 
> Now? They just try to make the biggest explosions...



It's just incredible how advanced the theater has been even dating back to the mid 1900's. I remember the River Oaks curved screen back in the day in Calumet City when I was a kid. I saw several movies there. WOW! Even to this day.


I think I'm on a quest to get my own true IMAX. NOW THAT WOULD BE ONE HELL OF A MEET HUH?

















Cant wait to laugh my ass off, I mean, hang with you next weekend John. You have definitely earned yourself a spot in my life that will be permanently engraved for life.










Get plenty of sleep this week.










Cliffy


----------



## Gannon

Cliff,


I am floored, thank you for that compliment.


That WAS a compliment, wasn't it?!


I'm getting rest, and the Audi is getting new wheel bearings and a few other needed repairs...still too many dings and dents to make Ken proud of me again, but what they hey...nothing he's EVER owned got past 250k miles.


Cheers, see you in a few days...I'm still 'suffering' Florida right now. Too much rain, when we're not getting near enough up north...heh.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Thank you for the kind words Cliff, I can't wait until the room is done. Well It will probably never be done rather a life of upgrades. I have figured out what I need to do to the projector to stop if from moving at extereme volume. Tomorrow I'll start on the hush box and the equipment room. I think I'm going to add back channels. Any time your in the area let me know.


No problem on the call I spent the day cooking bouillabaisse. After seeing the tail you got last night I just had make some lobster, scallop and shrimp stew


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dropping some red stuff down my throat right now big dog. Interpret this as you may.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cedia unfortunately. Too damn broke right now. Sorry.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how was the weekend? I was thinking about hitting the strip clubs out in Michigan while I was there but ended up just chilling with Don and kicking back afterward on the lake, drinking some wine, and getting a good night sleep.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I would like to start a fund for our friend Cliff so he can go to CEDIA. Cliff has been kind enough to host many of us at his home and the least we can do is fund his trip to CEDIA. Any dollar amount will do but I will start with $20. Next...


----------



## Gannon

Don,


The correct answer to all of life's vibratory problems is...



...Sorbothane!



Oh, to find an industrial wholesale source for sheets of it...AND the hard-packed fiberglass panels from Owens-Corning.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Help your fellow AVS brother make the trip across the country to the event of the year that promotes the hobby he so deeply loves.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

What is your PayPal address???


----------



## Gannon

Hell, I'll let him DRIVE with me out there...that'd be a blast.


He'd have to take an extra day to make the press events, though.


H-m-m-m-n-n, Cliffy, you might want to e-mail me on this one.


Cheers!


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Now? They just try to make the biggest explosions...



And that's just in pornos...










John, if you do go to Cliff's next weekend, be sure to bring a snorkel. He's taking you to Atlantis.


'Nuff said.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Dam CEDIA almost forgot, Denver CO right? Hmm I have a friend there maybe I'll make the trip as well.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help your fellow AVS brother make the trip across the country to the event of the year that promotes the hobby he so deeply loves.



Ok damnit, let me check things out once more. Your killing me big dog, but, at the same time, well......


"I'd hit it".


"I'd hit it".


"I'd hit it".


"I'd hit it".


"I'd hit it".










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Sounds like Cliff is hitting CEDIA!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> I am floored, thank you for that compliment.
> 
> 
> That WAS a compliment, wasn't it?!
> 
> 
> I'm getting rest, and the Audi is getting new wheel bearings and a few other needed repairs...still too many dings and dents to make Ken proud of me again, but what they hey...nothing he's EVER owned got past 250k miles.
> 
> 
> Cheers, see you in a few days...I'm still 'suffering' Florida right now. Too much rain, when we're not getting near enough up north...heh.



Oh, that was more than a compliment John......










How does your stomach feel right now? Do you think you will be able to hold yourself this weekend?


I've been preparing myself for at least a month now.










Good time's ahead my friend. Wait until you see the stack.


OH



















MY























GOD!


DAMN!


Get ready.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like Cliff is hitting CEDIA!!!



Do you think that there will be any willing participants?


















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like Cliff is hitting CEDIA!!!



So Big Dog,



Would you mind giving a mild review of the video that John and Mike and Mark have awaiting them when they come?











Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

I am not sure what you are talking about....


----------



## Gannon

Laughing aloud alone here in Florida...cannot wait to get back up north.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I am not sure what you are talking about....



Damn, I knew that I picked the wrong demo for you.










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

You have to go.


So who all is willing to chip in on Cliff's trip???


----------



## mark haflich

Mini meet here we come. We touch down at Midway 4 days, nine hours from now. Two dogs through the garden for breakfast after we land.


----------



## yborstrip

I'll donate the cost of one private dance to Cliff's trip.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I'd hit it".
> 
> 
> "I'd hit it".
> 
> 
> "I'd hit it".
> 
> 
> "I'd hit it".
> 
> 
> "I'd hit it".



Well done Cliff, 5000 posts!







I wonder how many of them contained "I'd hit it"?


----------



## Gannon

Mark,


Two dogs through the garden...are you talking Downtown Dogs on Rush just north of Chicago?!


Heh.


I cannot get within two hours of that place without being drawn into their essential goodness.


We've only got ONE hotdog joint in Detroit like those in Chitown...Hippo's just north of town.


Cheers!


----------



## mark haflich

I was talking the place in the airport!


----------



## mark haflich

BTW. I'll donate 10% of his RT airfare to Denver.


----------



## Clarence

I'll paypal $100 towards the airfare.


----------



## mark haflich

Now we are tracking. Cliffy. How much is the airfare. Cedia show tickets are now $50.


BTW. Weather for Chicago this Saturday is predicted to be sunny with a high of 91.


----------



## Clarence

Anyone interested in a "Send Cliff to CEDIA" demo HD-DVD?


Something similar to the demo clips I did for his stack meet:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0



But I'll use new HD demo clips.


I'll send a stack of pre-packaged, pre-postaged HD-DVDs to Cliff. Send a donation to Cliff's paypal, he drops one in the mail to you.


Cliff, what's your paypal address?


----------



## mark haflich

Shoot. i only have a Bluray player.


BTW How can one possibly do a demo disc with out the 5th element?


BTW. For a CRTer isn't the real 5th element gamma correction? Personally my 5th element is MP.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

The new 5th Element is pretty nice...


----------



## mark haflich

Guys, I think we need to start a college fund for Don's coming child. Maybe anyone still holding Tweeter stock could donate it.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in a "Send Cliff to CEDIA" demo HD-DVD?
> 
> 
> Something similar to the demo clips I did for his stack meet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll use new HD demo clips.
> 
> 
> I'll send a stack of pre-packaged, pre-postaged HD-DVDs to Cliff. Send a donation to Cliff's paypal, he drops one in the mail to you.
> 
> 
> Cliff, what's your paypal address?




I would be interested in this Clarence! I have wanted a disc like this for a while. If you end up doing it please include some clips from the new 300 HD-DVD!


Or were you just joking around...



Rex


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, I think we need to start a college fund for Don's coming child. Maybe anyone still holding Tweeter stock could donate it.



Or if you hold stock in Fruit Pizza, feel free to donate.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hey Cliff purchased a JL F113 today, I'll let you know what the out come is.


Update-- The JL F113 makes the Servo 15 v2 look like a kids toy. Wow


----------



## overclkr

SWEET 5000 posts!!!!










I wish I was in the mood to really stir up the pot, but unfortunately, I am not.


Guys, I REALLY want you to know how happy I am that the support for me to go to Cedia is and words cannot express my appreciation for you guys to want to chip in to make it happen.


I'm actually embarrased in a way.


I could actually understand a view of donations for a cause but for me, it would have to be one serious cause to accept donations from hard working individuals like yourselves.


Thank you so much for the offer's but I am going to have to decline.


Please do not be upset with me as I have a lot going on in my life right now and it's hard enough honestly to think about 2 days from now, let alone a month or two.


I hope you all understand and please do not get upset with me.


It's ashame that my 5000th post wasn't met with something to get me banned from AVS, but tonight, I'm just not in the mood.


Maybe it will be post 5030.










Thanks again everyone. Seriously. Thanks.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well done Cliff, 5000 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of them contained "I'd hit it"?



Gino,


Miss you dog. Looking foward to the day that I can come out to visit.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mini meet here we come. We touch down at Midway 4 days, nine hours from now. Two dogs through the garden for breakfast after we land.



Got 300 on HD DVD today. Watched the first five minutes.


HOLY CRAP, the fades to black are amazing. We are definitely watching this movie this weekend.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in a "Send Cliff to CEDIA" demo HD-DVD?
> 
> 
> Something similar to the demo clips I did for his stack meet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll use new HD demo clips.
> 
> 
> I'll send a stack of pre-packaged, pre-postaged HD-DVDs to Cliff. Send a donation to Cliff's paypal, he drops one in the mail to you.
> 
> 
> Cliff, what's your paypal address?



Clarence, you are a class act and a great friend.


Give me a shout when you get time.........


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Cliff purchased a JL F113 today, I'll let you know what the out come is.
> 
> 
> Update-- The JL F113 makes the Servo 15 v2 look like a kids toy. Wow



A quote from an online review on your sub Don:

*"Comparison


My reference subwoofer, the SVS PB12-Plus/2, is an incredible value at the price ($1199), and I continue to recommend it highly. In fact, some of the biggest differences between the JL and the SVS are in size and price: the SVS is three times the size of the Fathom but costs only a third as much. The SVS has two 12" cones and the Fathom a single 13" driver, but what the JL lacks in size it makes up for in driver capability and amplifier power. The f113 has some of the most advanced technology I've seen: the legendary W7 driver is a sight, and the ARO circuit helped me get flatter bass than ever before. Simply put, the Fathom f113 provides more possibilities. As for sound, the JL played deeper, louder, and tighter than the SVS with any material I chose. But this statement doesn't apply only to the SVS PB12-Plus/2; it applies to every other active sub I've heard, at any price. The JL Audio Fathom f113 has become my new reference subwoofer."*


Looks like you found a winner.










Use the Klipsch for mid bass and you should be set. Actually, your mid bass is fine. Sell the Klipsch.

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> 
> Two dogs through the garden...are you talking Downtown Dogs on Rush just north of Chicago?!
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> 
> I cannot get within two hours of that place without being drawn into their essential goodness.
> 
> 
> We've only got ONE hotdog joint in Detroit like those in Chitown...Hippo's just north of town.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



John,


Ken and I were discussing your visit to me this weekend.


Let me just say that we are really looking foward to seeing you big dog.










This is going to be a blast.










Hopefully Mike and Mark can keep up with us.
























Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And that's just in pornos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, if you do go to Cliff's next weekend, be sure to bring a snorkel. He's taking you to Atlantis.
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.



Wish I'd known about the sight seeing tour Cliff will be taking the folks on. I could have sent my snorkel up there; I didn't use mine!!!!































wallace


----------



## Kipp Jones

I understand Cliff. You will be with us in spirit.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A quote from an online review on your sub Don:
> 
> *"Comparison
> 
> 
> My reference subwoofer, the SVS PB12-Plus/2, is an incredible value at the price ($1199), and I continue to recommend it highly. In fact, some of the biggest differences between the JL and the SVS are in size and price: the SVS is three times the size of the Fathom but costs only a third as much. The SVS has two 12" cones and the Fathom a single 13" driver, but what the JL lacks in size it makes up for in driver capability and amplifier power. The f113 has some of the most advanced technology I've seen: the legendary W7 driver is a sight, and the ARO circuit helped me get flatter bass than ever before. Simply put, the Fathom f113 provides more possibilities. As for sound, the JL played deeper, louder, and tighter than the SVS with any material I chose. But this statement doesn't apply only to the SVS PB12-Plus/2; it applies to every other active sub I've heard, at any price. The JL Audio Fathom f113 has become my new reference subwoofer."*
> 
> 
> Looks like you found a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the Klipsch for mid bass and you should be set. Actually, your mid bass is fine. Sell the Klipsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



The other sub is a Paradigm Servo 15 v2. 1500 rms 4500 Dynamic pretty amazing sub I got it for the price of the SVS PB12/2. As for the F113 I can't post how much I got it for but lets say dirt cheap







it would be worth it even at MSRP. I'll probably buy a second after I sell the Servo.


----------



## overclkr

Two more days Mike and Mark!!!!!!!










You guys getting stoked yet?


We have a few more guests showing up and I think I'm going to put Mike in charge of the demo sessions.










I'm going to reserve for dinner at a kick ass local place called Gino's Steak House on Saturday evening. You guys will NOT be dissapointed!


Really looking foward to seeing everyone again on Saturday!


BTW, got my copy of 300.










Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,

What are the times for the action this weekend?



MIKE


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> What are the times for the action this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE



Basically just winging the whole thing big dog. I figure from about noon on.


Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. We land at Midway in 50 hours, twenty minutes.


We stoked. The only problem is that we have to get up at 4;30 AM to make the flight. Since the party will still be going strong at 4:30 AM Sunday morning, I'm going to need a 5 minute nap Saturday morning before the meet starts.


Do you have the Bluray Planet earth set? I can bring mine if you want. It looks like Bluray has won the format war. Its over. Only Universal is still only supporting HD. The Target thing is big.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy. We land at Midway in 50 hours, twenty minutes.
> 
> 
> We stoked. The only problem is that we have to get up at 4;30 AM to make the flight. Since the party will still be going strong at 4:30 AM Sunday morning, I'm going to need a 5 minute nap Saturday morning before the meet starts.
> 
> 
> Do you have the Bluray Planet earth set? I can bring mine if you want. It looks like Bluray has won the format war. Its over. Only Universal is still only supporting HD. The Target thing is big.



No I sure dont have it Mark. Bring it!


Cliff


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like Bluray has won the format war. Its over. Only Universal is still only supporting HD. The Target thing is big.



This "Target thing"?

http://www.afterdawn.com/news/archive/10544.cfm 


> Quote:
> Update: Target is NOT going Blu-ray exclusive
> 
> 30 July 2007 19:19 by DVDBack23
> 
> 
> Once again proving that Sony are experts at spinning news in their favor, Major Nelson, Engadget and the HD DVD camp have all confirmed that gigantic retailer *Target is not going Blu-ray exclusive* and they will continue to sell HD DVD movie titles.
> 
> 
> Turns out, the only news that really happened was Sony purchased end aisle placement for Blu-ray products and decided to call it "exclusive."
> 
> 
> Official comments from Target are expected by the end of the week to settle the mess.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *major nelson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had an interesting discussion with some of the HD DVD folks last night at the 300 event here at Comic-Con. It turns out that the Target 'exclusive' for Blu Ray is *not* an exclusive. *Sony bought some end aisle placement (normal in retail) and just called it exclusive.* Target WILL continue to carry HD DVD products. I am told to expect a comment from Target next week.



IMHO, even if your Target rumor was true, Blockbuster favoring BD is more significant


I'm format neutral. I bought players and titles for both formats. I think it's still going to be a while.


----------



## greg_mitch

You really think the Target thing is that big of a deal? Look at the percentage of CE that Target does. I heard it was very small even though they are the second largest retailer.


[sorry don't want to start a war discussion here]


----------



## mark haflich

Its not my rumor.


Though I broke down and now have seven Blu Ray discs (counting the 4 discs in the Planet Earth set), a CRTer only needs one disc. The Fifth Element. Seriously, I haven't even played five of my dics yet. Only Casino Royal and the Fifth Element. And I only watch certain scenes in the Fifth Element. Does it have an ending or is it like MP's mods to my 9500LC, they're endless?


----------



## mark haflich

The format war can't continue forever. HD had a big lead and they have lost it. Once Universal does Blu Ray also and they have to or lose a lot of sales, that will be it. Unless one format is vastly superior in PQ and then only if the mass public recognizes it (not a chance), its over.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Basically just winging the whole thing big dog. I figure from about noon on.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Alright, Cliff is having a nooner!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliffy. We land at Midway in 50 hours, twenty minutes.
> 
> 
> We stoked. The only problem is that we have to get up at 4;30 AM to make the flight. Since the party will still be going strong at 4:30 AM Sunday morning, I'm going to need a 5 minute nap Saturday morning before the meet starts.
> 
> 
> Do you have the Bluray Planet earth set? I can bring mine if you want. It looks like Bluray has won the format war. Its over. Only Universal is still only supporting HD. The Target thing is big.



While your in Chicago, make sure you make it to the "Cornhole" event.

http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/207158?trk=ssp


----------



## Kipp Jones

 http://www.chicagocornholeclassic.com/


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alright, Cliff is having a nooner!!!



Hehe, he said nooner!


Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Kipp. The classic was last week. Weeze in August now.


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kipp. The classic was last week. Weeze in August now.




I know, I had to post it because that is a funny name for an event...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Where can I get Cuban cigars? Or do you all prefer "It's a Boys?"


My son Kade Alexander Kellogg was born at 6:16AM this morning. What a night my wife almost flat lined, almost lost both of them. They had to do an emergency C Section, something I never want to see again.


Art you were so right about that holding him thing, family has always come first but I understand what people mean now. I'm so grateful that things turned out okay. So had to share this with my online extended family


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where can I get Cuban cigars? Or do you all prefer "It's a Boys?"
> 
> 
> My son Kade Alexander Kellogg was born at 6:16AM this morning.



Congrats, Don!


Some Cuban Cohiba Robustos ended up in my suitcase after returning from Cancun last week... I'll smoke one in your son's honor!


----------



## overclkr

Awesome Don!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


Glad to hear Mom and Baby are ok!


Bummer we wont see you this weekend. :^(


Well worth the cause though!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats, Don!
> 
> 
> Some Cuban Cohiba Robustos ended up in my suitcase after returning from Cancun last week... I'll smoke one in your son's honor!



No damn wonder why I couldn't get a hold of you! Hope you had a good time big dog!


Cliffy


----------



## greg_mitch

Congrats Don it is a wonderful feeling isn't it! My wife and I just had our first child, a girl, on the 23rd of July. Once you see them all those butterflies go away.


----------



## wallace1234

Don, Congrats to you!!!! The fun has just begun! I watched as both of our kids were born c-section! Makes me dizzy to think about it.


Cigars are in order!!!


wallace


----------



## mark haflich

Congrats Don. I'm lighting one up in your son's honor. Give your wife my best. Hope you are all with us for a long long time even though you are a CRT turncoat.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

What if you were kidnapped and showed up mysteriously at CEDIA???


----------



## overclkr

Hmmmm..... What if??????










Cliffy


----------



## garyfritz

Congrats Don!


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats, Don!
> 
> 
> Some Cuban Cohiba Robustos ended up in my suitcase after returning from Cancun last week... I'll smoke one in your son's honor!



I have a few of those in my humidor. They have been seasoning for about 4 years now and have a nice plume on them. Ah, I can't wait for fall and winter so I can sit outside on those crisp cool nights and burn one!


----------



## Gannon

In a strange co-incidence, a Detroit friend who moved to Germany a year or so ago gave birth yesterday, and SHE had to have an emergency c-section too.


What a weird thing to have nearly simultaneously happen half a world away.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Thank you all...


Cliff I might be able to come, Melissa told me she wanted me to go unless something happens over the next few days. I'll let you know, man I feel really good.


Mark I still have a CRT in my basement which I focus, and converge. Theres nothing like being alone in the inky dark with your unit. God knows I try to scheimpflug CRT'ness nightly.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In a strange co-incidence, a Detroit friend who moved to Germany a year or so ago gave birth yesterday, and SHE had to have an emergency c-section too.
> 
> 
> What a weird thing to have nearly simultaneously happen half a world away.



John,


Everything still good for you to come out? I'm going to PM you my number.


Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Don. Just hope that your pretty wife gets her great shape back after a while and you get to play with the geometry every night.







Really CRTs are very sexy. You get to focus, play with the geometry, and ultimately converge.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

I will not make it. Have fun!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don. Just hope that your pretty wife gets her great shape back after a while and you get to play with the geometry every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really CRTs are very sexy. You get to focus, play with the geometry, and ultimately converge.



She will, she's in very good spirit absolutely in love with the little guy. She can't wait to go jogging with him in the stroller. Now I just need to start doing the 300 work out... Gawd I love that movie.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where can I get Cuban cigars? Or do you all prefer "It's a Boys?"
> 
> 
> My son Kade Alexander Kellogg was born at 6:16AM this morning. What a night my wife almost flat lined, almost lost both of them. They had to do an emergency C Section, something I never want to see again.
> 
> 
> Art you were so right about that holding him thing, family has always come first but I understand what people mean now. I'm so grateful that things turned out okay. So had to share this with my online extended family



Don,

I missed this, congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I just told Angela and she got a tear in her eye. We are both very happy for you guys. You will make a great father. As soon as he can sit up get him in front of the tube for a Caddy Shack introduction.....










Art


----------



## dochlywd

Congrats Don!!!!


It's a beautiful and amazing thing!!!! I'm glad everything worked out and they are both doing well!!!!


God Bless!


Doc


----------



## Gannon

Don't put him in front of any standard definition televisions...and only LCD flatscreens. They've already proved that the 15,750Hz scanning rate alters brain-route mapping in important early growth. Shame they don't make small 120 Hz refreshing ones yet.


It's too early to abuse him with high energy short-duration light pulses that make his wee retinae work like digital-to-analog convertors...so plasma and DLP pulse modulation devices are out for the moment. (is my, um, bias showing?!)


I'm sure there are some who'd like you to just play 24fps film for the video babysitting...I can't go that far.



Cheers!


----------



## skylooker1

Did the party start yet?


What's showing first?


What did Mike and Mark think of the setup and picture?


----------



## mark haflich

Mark and Mike haven't left Maryland yet. We land in Chicago at 8AM Sat, Chicago time. We get to Cliffy's at 10 AM. The party starts at noon.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did the party start yet?
> 
> 
> What's showing first?
> 
> 
> What did Mike and Mark think of the setup and picture?



What do you think of your picture big dog?










See you tomorrow!!!!!


BTW, will you be joining us for dinner? We are going to Gino's Steak House.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I will not make it. Have fun!!!



I wish you were coming Kipp! I'm sure we'll be spending time together in the near future though!


Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, will you be joining us for dinner? We are going to Gino's Steak House.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0



Hehe, Ken and I were just hanging outside and checking out the moon.


We were both guessing how bright it actually was and my first guess was about 15 foot lamberts.


Ken immediately rebuked my guess and went inside to get his light meter. I at that point was like, ok, you think you got me huh tough guy?


On his first trip out, he came out with his Minolta LS100 and quickly realized his battery was dead. I was like dude, don't worry about it, and he once again rebuked me and within about 1 minute a replacement battery was in the unit and low and behold it measured:


50 Foot Lamberts.










So tonight I have been spanked by the master......


Now THAT IS WHAT I CALL BRIGHT!!!!!!!!!







d


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff sorry I missed the meet I didn't get much sleep, I had planned on showing up but over slept. Melissa had given me the okay










Art / Cliff anyone else that wants to she baby Kade here is a link ---> CLICK HERE 


Already have Caddy Shack waiting for the little guy in HD. My father in law bought him a golf jacket, clubs and the dancing gopher.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff sorry I missed the meet I didn't get much sleep, I had planned on showing up but over slept. Melissa had given me the okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art / Cliff anyone else that wants to she baby Kade here is a link ---> CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> Already have Caddy Shack waiting for the little guy in HD. My father in law bought him a golf jacket, clubs and the dancing gopher.



Hehe, it's all just starting Don. You'll be finding yourself saying this a lot in the future.










We know you are here in spirit and that's all that matters.


Mike Parker and Mark just arrived.










HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!!!
























Cliffy


----------



## RAPTORHT




> Quote:
> Art / Cliff anyone else that wants to she baby Kade here is a link ---> CLICK HERE



I don't post all that often, but I just wanted to jump in and say congrats to Don and his family!


Glad to hear everyone is okay.


Enjoy the newbie,

Jason


----------



## overclkr

Whoops this is Mark Haflich posting under Cliffy's name.


The picture is fantastic. Bright, detailed, blacks are really black, fades to black, the room is dark. Fully resoves 1080p. Obviously not quite as sharp as a single machine but that's really nit picking. One could ask for no more.


My home system needs work because we just installed the Moome. We'll see in a week after it is calibrated again.


Had breakfast at Midway Cold Coast Dogs. Jumbo char dog dragged through the garden. Yum!


Gannon. WTFAY?


----------



## Art Sonneborn

We need real time updates with screen shots. Mark got very far with Dolby Lake EQ last night (I should say this morning since birds were chirping when he left !







)


Art


----------



## garyfritz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hehe, Ken and I were just hanging outside and checking out the moon.
> 
> We were both guessing how bright it actually was and my first guess was about 15 foot lamberts.
> 
> Ken immediately rebuked my guess and went inside to get his light meter.



OK guys, I think that officially qualifies you for Extreme HT Geekery!!










I'll have to tell my wife that one, maybe then she'll cut me some slack...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah I'm there in spirt Cliff, I wish I could master that Blue glowie thing the Jedi's do.


So Art how do you like the Lake EQ so far, have you noticed much of a change? When I finally get the little stuff done, I'll need an EQ so your take on it would helpful. It seems like one of the best out there.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm there in spirt Cliff, I wish I could master that Blue glowie thing the Jedi's do.
> 
> 
> So Art how do you like the Lake EQ so far, have you noticed much of a change? When I finally get the little stuff done, I'll need an EQ so your take on it would helpful. It seems like one of the best out there.



I haven't had more than a few minutes with it. I will be looking at it tonight a bit.


Art


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whoops this is Mark Haflich posting under Cliffy's name.



eeewww that's sorta creepy










Mike


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm there in spirt Cliff, I wish I could master that Blue glowie thing the Jedi's do.
> 
> 
> So Art how do you like the Lake EQ so far, have you noticed much of a change? When I finally get the little stuff done, I'll need an EQ so your take on it would helpful. It seems like one of the best out there.



OK spent a few hours with some friends watching 300 on HDDVD. Dialog intelligibility was better than I've ever experienced and some of those relatively strident frequencies I've experienced have been greatly ameliorated after Mark did his magic playing the the Lake !










thebland asked me in another thread about it here is the unit:











Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I hope you guys are enjoying 300 tonight. Another made for CRT extravaganza !










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope you guys are enjoying 300 tonight. Another made for CRT extravaganza !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Dude, I cannot wait until I come up. Your sound I have a feeling is going to be DA BOMB.


Just started 300. Sorry no posts, weve been busy.










Back to the theater.


BTW, big dog, I think this stack if measured would break records. Holy crap dude I am so happy. Thank you again. THANK YOU.










Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dude, I cannot wait until I come up. Your sound I have a feeling is going to be DA BOMB.
> 
> 
> Just started 300. Sorry no posts, weve been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the theater.
> 
> 
> BTW, big dog, I think this stack if measured would break records. Holy crap dude I am so happy. Thank you again. THANK YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Cliff,

Enjoy my friend !!!!!!!!










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Enjoy my friend !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Hehe, believe it or not, we got bored of 300.

















That movie though picture quality wise is amazing. OOOOOGGGGLLLLEEESSS of contrast. Aren't the fade to blacks amazing?


You and I need to plan a private session together in the near future big dog.


We are watching Grand Prix right now and holy sshhiitt Art. 1966!!!!! WOW!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hehe, believe it or not, we got bored of 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That movie though picture quality wise is amazing. OOOOOGGGGLLLLEEESSS of contrast. Aren't the fade to blacks amazing?
> 
> 
> You and I need to plan a private session together in the near future big dog.
> 
> 
> We are watching Grand Prix right now and holy sshhiitt Art. 1966!!!!! WOW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Yea,you're right I don't berlieve it !







Anyway Grand Prix is a fun flick no doubt.










Art


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish you were coming Kipp! I'm sure we'll be spending time together in the near future though!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Yes, my regrets...


We will hook up soon.


We go bang bang...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Glad you guys had a good time Cliff, sorry I did not make it I'm sure it would have been a blast as always.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea,you're right I don't berlieve it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Grand Prix is a fun flick no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



LOL. I think there was just too much male adrenalin going. For come reason clips only ruled all day and when it was time to calm down and actually watch a movie, we all knew that it would be time to go to sleep.










Having the guys here together has been a riot. There is some serious brain power in my house right now.










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

Glad you guys are having a great time. Wish I was there...










September, come and get here! Looking forward to seeing you again and enjoying the ht.


Hey, OT, what kind of cloth did you use to put on the ht ceiling?


wallace


----------



## Gannon

Big fun overnight Saturday into Sunday...what a gang, what a theater.



While our backporch air sessions were great, some of the mental meanderings of the boys were workouts...but somehow we all found a way to STFU when the image was shining downstairs.


I tried an experiment, taking off the glasses that give me a focus distance MORE than a foot in front of my eyes while laying on the floor about five feet from the screen. Letting the image take up that much of my field-of-view _just_ outside my clearest natural focus range made Moulin Rouge simply, well, spectacularly spectacular.


There are very few things that Cliffy can do to improve his setup...most of them room acoustics and equalization issues...and it makes my list of the top five homeowner-assembled home entertainment systems I've even experienced.


I've only known two professionally-done rooms that were better...both with much higher gear budgets.


NOW will you stop asking me how good it is?!


Cheers to Cliffy, even with all of this work in the basement you had time to make the outside green.


Thanks again for the hospitality.


----------



## mp20748

Still here at Cliff's, and should be back later today. For now, I'll just post a quick blog on my experiences at this mini meet.


First ket me say that I've watched and have experienced one of the top visual presentaions that I've seen in my lifetime. Do note that I did not simply say Home Theater or High Definition system.


In the lower section of Cliff's house is a room that is known as his HT room. If it was left up to me, there would be a sign on the outside of that room that would read:


"Warning"


I'll expalin this later. But for now, I'll say this was one of a very few times I've been in an HT where the sound and visual experience was so dramatic, that it reminded me of a roller coaster ride. There is no way you can go into that room and after 30 minutes of selected clips and not feel very similar afterwards. Yep, it's that powerful!


Oh, and seatbelts just may need to be the next upgrade.


We had a great time here in Chicago. It was my first time ever being here. And if I'm never able to get back to Chicago. I've had one huge and great experience here that would be a part of my life experiences for ever.


Clill, his wife Amy, and the kids (and that wonderful dog) are just one of the greatest families you're ever want to be around. What a lucky fellow he is.


The hospitality: On a scale of 1 to 9 was somewhere between 15 and 30..



More later when I get back...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad you guys are having a great time. Wish I was there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September, come and get here! Looking forward to seeing you again and enjoying the ht.
> 
> 
> Hey, OT, what kind of cloth did you use to put on the ht ceiling?
> 
> 
> wallace



Yes, I think I'm going to be able to make both William's and Art's meet so we'll be hanging twice. Fun time's fo sho!


I picked up the black velveteen on my ceiling from here:

http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fab...FSmkhgodUh6MYg 


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Big fun overnight Saturday into Sunday...what a gang, what a theater.
> 
> 
> 
> While our backporch air sessions were great, some of the mental meanderings of the boys were workouts...but somehow we all found a way to STFU when the image was shining downstairs.
> 
> 
> I tried an experiment, taking off the glasses that give me a focus distance MORE than a foot in front of my eyes while laying on the floor about five feet from the screen. Letting the image take up that much of my field-of-view _just_ outside my clearest natural focus range made Moulin Rouge simply, well, spectacularly spectacular.
> 
> 
> There are very few things that Cliffy can do to improve his setup...most of them room acoustics and equalization issues...and it makes my list of the top five homeowner-assembled home entertainment systems I've even experienced.
> 
> 
> I've only known two professionally-done rooms that were better...both with much higher gear budgets.
> 
> 
> NOW will you stop asking me how good it is?!
> 
> 
> Cheers to Cliffy, even with all of this work in the basement you had time to make the outside green.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the hospitality.



John, you rock man. What a blast. The only complaint I had is that it was way too short.


We all need to somehow plan some kind of vacation or camping trip for a couple of days in the future.


Maybe Art will loan me the HT5000 so that we can do outdoor movies.
























Thanks for the compliment's big dog and my apologies for ramming down your guy's throats for opinions.


It was the AHEM' booze......










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still here at Cliff's, and should be back later today. For now, I'll just post a quick blog on my experiences at this mini meet.
> 
> 
> First ket me say that I've watched and have experienced one of the top visual presentaions that I've seen in my lifetime. Do note that I did not simply say Home Theater or High Definition system.
> 
> 
> In the lower section of Cliff's house is a room that is known as his HT room. If it was left up to me, there would be a sign on the outside of that room that would read:
> 
> 
> "Warning"
> 
> 
> I'll expalin this later. But for now, I'll say this was one of a very few times I've been in an HT where the sound and visual experience was so dramatic, that it reminded me of a roller coaster ride. There is no way you can go into that room and after 30 minutes of selected clips and not feel very similar afterwards. Yep, it's that powerful!
> 
> 
> Oh, and seatbelts just may need to be the next upgrade.
> 
> 
> We had a great time here in Chicago. It was my first time ever being here. And if I'm never able to get back to Chicago. I've had one huge and great experience here that would be a part of my life experiences for ever.
> 
> 
> Clill, his wife Amy, and the kids (and that wonderful dog) are just one of the greatest families you're ever want to be around. What a lucky fellow he is.
> 
> 
> The hospitality: On a scale of 1 to 9 was somewhere between 15 and 30..
> 
> 
> 
> More later when I get back...



Your a class act Mike. The more time we spend together, the better it gets and that's a good thing.










I hope you and Mark felt at home and sorry your weekend was full of sleep deprivation.










Everyone was very happy to meet and be able to spend time with you and Mark and I as well was honored to have you in my home.


Hope you have a safe trip back and we'll see you again very soon!!!!!










BTW, dude, DIGGER!!!!!!!!































Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Man I really missed out..


MP you hit that on the head Cliff and his family are very nice people, top notch. Sorry I missed the event would really have liked to meet you. Next time my company sends me your way I'll look you up.


BBL taking the new born down to watch Caddy Shack in HD


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man I really missed out..
> 
> 
> MP you hit that on the head Cliff and his family are very nice people, top notch. Sorry I missed the event would really have liked to meet you. Next time my company sends me your way I'll look you up.
> 
> 
> BBL taking the new born down to watch Caddy Shack in HD



Sweet! Very early bad influence. I love it!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BBL taking the new born down to watch Caddy Shack in HD



Holy smoke Don it's about time, isn't he approaching a week old.


Art


----------



## mark haflich

Just got back. Too tired to post. Ditto on everything MP said. We all had a great great time. Really enjoyed Cliffy and his family. Fell in love with his dog. What a wonderful woman Cliffy is married to. Special thanks to Arli for picking us up at the airport and at the train station 2:30AM on Monday morning after the Cubs game to drive us 30 miles or so back to Cliffy's house. Wriggly field and Wrigglyville are something else. Everybody who helped us get around Chicago on all those trains, something else. Remember Cliffy lives in Indiana. We got something like 10 hours of sleep over Fri (my house), Sat, and Sunday nights. Parker was so tired after the game on Sunday night, he crashed on the living room floor!


----------



## mark haflich

And Gannon. My first encounter. That dude offered to pick up the DC contingent (MP, Clarence, and mself) when we fly into Detroit on Sat morning Sept 29 for Art's meet, drive us to Art's house, drive us back to Detroit and put us up in his loft in Detroit after the meet on Sunday morning, and take us to the airport Sunday afternoon on the 30th. This cuts our costs big time. Only $140 RT from BWI to Detroit and back.


Art. Gannons coming, sign him up!



MP keeps mumbling that he can't believe he's traveling 1200 miles to see a bulb projector. Art's going to have to supply him with a blindfold so he won't complain about the blacks!


----------



## 72ScoutNGa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I also have a Glock 17. It is the full size 9mm. I also did pick up the 35 round mag. IL Senate just approved a limit on the sale of 11+ round mags. IL is so a$$ backwards.



Just so you guys know i am able to get you some deals on just about any ammo, reloading equipment, scopes, etc..etc... I'm the IT Manager at a Hunting/Shooting/Outdoor Enthusiast Distributor. Check out www.natchezss.com and then get with me on the prices. I'm all about helping out fellow AVSers!!


Andy


----------



## mp20748

We got back after a short flight delay at the airport. Once on board and in the air all went well. My wife picked me up from the airport and I gave her an earful of a wonderful time that I had on the way back from BWI.


Ken is always good people to be around and chat with. The more i'm around him, the more I learn how much he knows about what he does, and that he also knows even more than I could ever imagine from someone with only the title of a calibrator. Then there was John (Gannon) who I finally got to meet. Now for the first time, I've actually met a real genius. Besides being a really great guy to be around, he's got to be one of the smartest people I've ever met. Myself, Ken and John had a really good conversation on audio and acoustics. Man, those guys know their stuff on audio and acoustics. John had noticed the exact same deficiency that I did after he listened to Cliff's system.


Oh, and i got to be at Wrigley's Field during a great sports event. The pitcher from the mets team won his 300th game that night. I knew of that before going there, but did not know how big of a deal it was until the Chicago fans was cheering for the Mets pitcher, and when the game was over. Outside the stadium there were people trying to buy the ticket stubs (Ebay thing I imagine).


Anyway, I now have a better respect for G90's, or G90's in a stack setup. My first seeing 2 G90's setup in stacks, but not my first seeing calibrated G90's. First, it would be fair here to give credit to one person who has really made things happen for this setup and what I'm also seeing with my system. And if it was not for Moome, that visual presentation would not have been something to jump up and down about. And I got to be honest here, there were times when I did get up out of my seat. Before I go further, let me say that there are two areas of concern in Cliff's setup. Or should i say two areas that I would be concerned with. One is the speaker phase problem as noticed by both me and John from his front channels. The other is the NEC switcher that he has the Moome card housed in. That NEC would have to go.


Now I speak from my perspective, and that was that I did not expect to see the sharpness that I saw from that stack. And the detail and dynamics was also not expected, because that's also two things that you would usually loose with stacking. The plus to the stack was punch and brightness. Or to put the two words into one. Intensity. The image was VERY intense. That with a reasonable amount of sharpness, and you have a very aggressive image with the right scenes and clips. Sorta-kinda scary in a way to be right up close to a 10' wide screen with that level of intensity. That coupled with the lows that's coming out of those sub woofers, is where I came up with the suggestion to put a warning sign outside the HT room.


The subs created the loudest SPL of low frequencies that I've ever heard from a home theater, in a room that size. At times the bass was just relentless. And when seated, you'll think there's bass shakers on the chairs, but Cliff kept saying that it's only the woofers up front. On one movie (I think it's referred to as "diggers"). The low frequency SPL in that room was so high and for a constant period of time, i set in my chair waiting to see which sub would drop out first. At times you could hear the amps clips at bit, but being able to handle the LF response of that movie at the DB range it reproduced it at was amazing. I guess i got caught up into waiting to see what blew up first. The G90's, the subs or the room itself. And the real wonder in all this, is that there was not ONE LF resonance in the room, and nothing vibrated..


If not for what I'm seeing on my setup and what I saw on Mark's before coming out that way. I would say that Cliff has best setup I've seen so far.

Though the detail on the stacks were GREAT. I'm used to a level of detail that is far much better. And hopefully, at Williams next meet. I'll be able to achieve another greatest of CRT systems..


----------



## mark haflich

I better not take him to a Nascar race. He'd sit around waiting for a crash.


After the game lots of young men were trying to get ticket stubs for free to hawk on ebay. I asked one guy how much he was paying. He said $5. I said I would sell it for $100. He said something nasty. I said how much was he going to ask for them on ebay. He mumbled something I don't know what. I said see? A $100, take it or leave it. He looked me straight in the eye and said he wouldn't pay that much for Steve B's Dwin.


----------



## Curt Palme

Well it goes to show that the scalper had at least SOME taste..


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After the game lots of young men were trying to get ticket stub for free to hawk on ebay. I asked one guy how much he was paying. He said $5. I said I would sell it for $100. He said something nasty. I said how much was he going to ask for them on ebay.



Lots of the tickets are listed on ebay. Search ebay for "glavine 300". Then check the box to search completed items... lots of unused tickets (not just the ripped stub) sold for $49.


I've always been a Tommy Glavine fan... I grew up watching the Braves in the 70's and 80's... even before TBS. The pitching of Glavine, Maddux, Smoltz in the 90's was incredible.


Good article:
http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=2962716 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ESPN.com* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> at 9:24 p.m. Central time, when the Mets pitcher walked off the Wrigley Field mound staked to a 5-1 lead, every one of the 41,599 fans stood and roared in approval.
> 
> 
> For all the praise of Cal Ripken's consecutive games streak, Glavine's career has to be considered almost the pitching equivalent. He has made 653 consecutive starts, the most in National League history.
> 
> 
> While players like Sammy Sosa, Frank Thomas and Ken Griffey Jr. seem to be passing someone else on the home run leaderboard with seemingly every swing of the bat, *only 10 pitchers have reached 300 victories since the end of World War II.* And since 1990, only Nolan Ryan, Roger Clemens and Maddux have achieved the honor.


----------



## mark haflich

Clarence. I'll give you my stub.


----------



## Clarence

Thanks for the offer... I'd probably save it if I'd personally attended the game, but I'm not a memorabilia collector.


----------



## mark haflich

Clarence. Give me a call ASAP re Art's meet. I am going to get SWA tickets while they have the cheapies available.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clarence. I'll give you my stub.



I thought you said it was longer than your cigar,what happened ?


Art


----------



## Gannon

Mike,


I am floored by your comments, thanks. I guess I should get out more often, wait until you see my secret above-ground lair where the magazine will be birthed.


One thing I didn't mention, and we never got around to that part of the conversation after my five-foot floorview experiment, is that the midrange coherency...the blend between center and the left/right speakers...was significantly better from that angle. I think there is some back-reflection off the acoustically-transparent screen that then echoes off the wall behind the speakers. There was less 'boxiness' from that direct floor location...and the elimination of that echo path is one of the few major differences.


I'd like to see how those horns were aimed, too.



How long until Art's meet? I've got to get things cleaned up around here...


----------



## mark haflich

John. Its the 29th of September. MP is not going. Still waiting to hear from Clarence.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Holy smoke Don it's about time, isn't he approaching a week old.
> 
> 
> Art



Yeah but you know how it is, I've had a stampede of people here. Can't get him away from his mother







But late last night I snuck him down to the digital dungeon. The look on his face, priceless.


Strange I took four weeks off to be with my wife and son. Do to all the traffic she told me to go work on the equipment room?? Better to stay out of the way of all those females I guess they are in baby overload.


Good news though my equipment room be close to completion.


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I am floored by your comments, thanks. I guess I should get out more often, wait until you see my secret above-ground lair where the magazine will be birthed.





After looking at my calendar, I'll not be able to make Art's function..







Maybe we should chat, and see if w can get you out to Williams next meet.




> Quote:
> One thing I didn't mention, and we never got around to that part of the conversation after my five-foot floorview experiment, is that the midrange coherency...the blend between center and the left/right speakers...was significantly better from that angle. I think there is some back-reflection off the acoustically-transparent screen that then echoes off the wall behind the speakers. There was less 'boxiness' from that direct floor location...and the elimination of that echo path is one of the few major differences



In an ideal situation, it's always best to have the speakers placed forward of the wall. In his setup, they are behind the screen, and kind of in a small room. That would contribute much to the boxiness. And as you also know, simply because speakers have + and - on them, that does not mean that they would be in phase with other speakers, like subs sides and rears or different brands and makes. Proper phasing at times requires other means to verify that the cones all move together.


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man I really missed out..
> 
> 
> MP you hit that on the head Cliff and his family are very nice people, top notch. Sorry I missed the event would really have liked to meet you. Next time my company sends me your way I'll look you up.
> 
> 
> BBL taking the new born down to watch Caddy Shack in HD



Yes, let me know when if you're coming to this area. There's enough HT buff in this area for us to quickly put something special together for when you're near here.


I may even have my HT finished by then..


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'll be sure to let you know, might be on the way to Crystal City in the near future.


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know, might be on the way to Crystal City in the near future.



Cool. Do let me know, and give me at least a week if you can.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got back. Too tired to post. Ditto on everything MP said. We all had a great great time. Really enjoyed Cliffy and his family. Fell in love with his dog. What a wonderful woman Cliffy is married to. Special thanks to Arli for picking us up at the airport and at the train station 2:30AM on Monday morning after the Cubs game to drive us 30 miles or so back to Cliffy's house. Wriggly field and Wrigglyville are something else. Everybody who helped us get around Chicago on all those trains, something else. Remember Cliffy lives in Indiana. We got something like 10 hours of sleep over Fri (my house), Sat, and Sunday nights. Parker was so tired after the game on Sunday night, he crashed on the living room floor!



Mark,


Really great to spend some quality time with you. Your a great guy!


Thanks so much for coming out and I hope very much that your lack of sleep was well worth it.










See you in the fall!


Cliffy


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> Where did your post go? I wanted to respond. :^)
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Well, I'm glad you got to see it, and hope it was not offensive in anyway. I was worried it may have sparked a fire, so I deleted it..










It was just a few things that I had experienced, but did not want to post earlier.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad you got to see it, and hope it was not offensive in anyway. I was worried it may have sparked a fire, so I deleted it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a few things that I had experienced, but did not want to post earlier.



God no dude. Not offensive in the least. What made you think that?


Did I miss something?


BTW, I checked my phase last night and the speakers are DEFINITELY in phase so Ken and I think it's just a matter of equalization to which I have not bothered with since I finished the theater.


I think I'm going to make that Audio upgrade that you, Mark, and I talked about before I get a calibration done though.










I just have to figure out how I am going to get HDMI to my VP50 and the receiver at the same time without having the video output of the VP50 go through the receiver and then the projectors.


My post to you got buried pretty quickly. I hope you caught it.


Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

I thought it was a good post Mike, everything has pros and cons.


----------



## mark haflich

The biggest problem with Cliffy's HT is that it is a couple of feet too small for two rows of HT seats. The biggest problem with Cliffy from what certain others tell me (fortunately I have no first hand knowledge here) is that his Johmson is too big, but maybe that explains what such an ugly dude is doing with such a hottie wife.


Pitty her though.


Honey he yells every time he puts on a new HD DVD or Bluray, "Drop everything and come down to the HT. Look at those blacks!"


"Not tonight honey. Your blacks are the best but I've got a head ache. I'm so lucky you chose me, you CRT stud."


----------



## Gino AUS

The thread that keeps giving and giving... too funny










Is the CRT forum moderated anymore?


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> God no dude. Not offensive in the least. What made you think that?
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Cliffy



That's good to know. I've had to learn over the years to be sensitive, and maybe i was being a bit too sensitive, but it was something I wanted to mention.


I'm thinking it's more of a cultural difference that I'm seeing for the first time.


For instance, I'm puzzled as to why someones wife can be seen or looked at as being "Hottie" and it's OK. I understand how someone could have a sexy wife, and it's well known, but It's not something you're ever want to bring up around that person, or let it be a topic of discussion among the guys. In my culture, these things are kept quite.


Both me and my wife are the same age. We're both 54 with me being two months older. My wife was in public TV when I met her. Back then she could have easily been seen as a "hottie" and of course, I would not have had it any other way..










But after having her 4th child and many years later, some things have changed with her physically. But in the years of knowing and being with her, I'm just glad that she was more than just a "Hottie." I found that I also have a woman of substance, therefore at this point in our lives the physical (Hottie) is no longer there as it was in the beginning. And it's not important at all at this point, because I've since found a woman of substance in that "Hottie" package. And that may explain why I've not been with another woman in over 20 years. When Mark was over the other day, he commented on the looks of my youngest daughter. If, you seen either of my daughters, you've seen what my wife looked like years ago.


It's got to be more cultural. Because even when we were dating many years ago, I've yet to hear anyone say to me or refer to my wife in my presence in anyway other than what I would find acceptable. I demand from my friends what I give, and that I thought was the norm.


However, I have come across some wives, that were "Hottie," but had the worst attitudes or personalities you could Imagine. And If your personality does not align with your looks... well, you know what I want to say here.


And then there are some that have neither looks or personality. But when you can find both in one package, it's a real jewel. And that was my experience after meeting your wife.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's good to know. I've had to learn over the years to be sensitive, and maybe i was being a bit too sensitive, but it was something I wanted to mention.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's more of a cultural difference that I'm seeing for the first time.
> 
> 
> For instance, I'm puzzled as to why someones wife can be seen or looked at as being "Hottie" and it's OK. I understand how someone could have a sexy wife, and it's well known, but It's not something you're ever want to bring up around that person, or let it be a topic of discussion among the guys. In my culture, these things are kept quite.
> 
> 
> Both me and my wife are the same age. We're both 54 with me being two months older. My wife was in public TV when I met her. Back then she could have easily been seen as a "hottie" and of course, I would not have had it any other way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after having her 4th child and many years later, some things have changed with her physically. But in the years of knowing and being with her, I'm just glad that she was more than just a "Hottie." I found that I also have a woman of substance, therefore at this point in our lives the physical (Hottie) is no longer there as it was in the beginning. And it's not important at all at this point, because I've since found a woman of substance in that "Hottie" package. And that may explain why I've not been with another woman in over 20 years. When Mark was over the other day, he commented on the looks of my youngest daughter. If, you seen either of my daughters, you've seen what my wife looked like years ago.
> 
> 
> It's got to be more cultural. Because even when we were dating many years ago, I've yet to hear anyone say to me or refer to my wife in my presence in anyway other than what I would find acceptable. I demand from my friends what I give, and that I thought was the norm.
> 
> 
> However, I have come across some wives, that were "Hottie," but had the worst attitudes or personalities you could Imagine. And If your personality does not align with your looks... well, you know what I want to say here.
> 
> 
> And then there are some that have neither looks or personality. But when you can find both in one package, it's a real jewel. And that was my experience after meeting your wife.



Yep. She is wonderful both inside and outside. She is a top tier rated Mother, Lover, Friend, and I wouldn't have my life any other way right now.


I can be stubborn and so can she. We work it out. I have a wonderful family and my health. I couldn't ask for better. The money side though does something to me that has altered me forever and it's not a good thing. I'm losing years off of my life. I manage though.


Late for work so cant type anymore right now.......


Cliff


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The thread that keeps giving and giving... too funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the CRT forum moderated anymore?



Publically criticize the moderator and find out !

















Art


----------



## Curt Palme




----------



## Phil Smith

The moderator's new leniency is very welcome if you ask me, even if it means we have to listen to you guys talk about your dicks. It's just one the unfortunate side effects of free speech.


----------



## dropzone7

Too much information!


----------



## mark haflich

Who is the moderator?


----------



## Gannon

Mike,


I've found this wonderful brash honesty between spouses mostly in Chicagoland, oddly. It is a city of honesty, unless you're in politics apparently. Then it's a city of wind.



Only other place this spouse-presentation is as harshly in-your-face is southern Florida, but I think it is for a very different reason...silicone investments and the like.



I'm NOT saying Chicagoans all have trophy wives, just that they are much more happy to wave them around when you're near...I'd blame their confidence, if anything, both with themselves and in their relationships.



Cheers!


----------



## mark haflich

Silicon investments? Nowadays, unlike many older audiophiles who get their old tube stuff (pardon the pun) refurbished, if you can financially afford to discard the old model, and pay for the new you can get a much better looking newer model. Here, the sound quality is not important.


----------



## garyfritz

Mark, I'm trying to decide if yer yankin' us or not, but...


John said siliCONE, not siliCON!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's good to know. I've had to learn over the years to be sensitive, and maybe i was being a bit too sensitive, but it was something I wanted to mention.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's more of a cultural difference that I'm seeing for the first time.
> 
> 
> For instance, I'm puzzled as to why someones wife can be seen or looked at as being "Hottie" and it's OK. I understand how someone could have a sexy wife, and it's well known, but It's not something you're ever want to bring up around that person, or let it be a topic of discussion among the guys. In my culture, these things are kept quite.
> 
> 
> Both me and my wife are the same age. We're both 54 with me being two months older. My wife was in public TV when I met her. Back then she could have easily been seen as a "hottie" and of course, I would not have had it any other way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after having her 4th child and many years later, some things have changed with her physically. But in the years of knowing and being with her, I'm just glad that she was more than just a "Hottie." I found that I also have a woman of substance, therefore at this point in our lives the physical (Hottie) is no longer there as it was in the beginning. And it's not important at all at this point, because I've since found a woman of substance in that "Hottie" package. And that may explain why I've not been with another woman in over 20 years. When Mark was over the other day, he commented on the looks of my youngest daughter. If, you seen either of my daughters, you've seen what my wife looked like years ago.
> 
> 
> It's got to be more cultural. Because even when we were dating many years ago, I've yet to hear anyone say to me or refer to my wife in my presence in anyway other than what I would find acceptable. I demand from my friends what I give, and that I thought was the norm.
> 
> 
> However, I have come across some wives, that were "Hottie," but had the worst attitudes or personalities you could Imagine. And If your personality does not align with your looks... well, you know what I want to say here.
> 
> 
> And then there are some that have neither looks or personality. But when you can find both in one package, it's a real jewel. And that was my experience after meeting your wife.



Ok, sorry, was wrapped up a bit and needed some time to think about what I wanted to say to you in response.


Yes, I completely understand what you say when you talk about a certain level of respect when it comes to marriage, your significant other, and morals.


Dont take this the wrong way because it is easy to read something in a forum and take it the wrong way because the actual feelings that go along with the words are not easily read and I just want to make sure that you dont think I'm being rude or ignorant toward you, because I'm not. Were buds dude. It's as easy as that.


My wife is an amazing woman and I want you to know that I dont just go around every forum on the internet proclaiming her a hottie (just a couple of forums).










I dont hide this from her nor do I ever disrespect her to the point that if she came to me tomorrow and asked me to never refer to her as a hottie ever again would I say no.


She knows everything I do. I point out everything to her. She knows my weakness', my strength, my likes, my dislikes, and everything about me. This is why we make such a good team. I hope that when I am your age, I can truly say the same in regards to your comments about age and how happy you are with your relashionship because like me, I'm sure you know how hard it is these days to make ends meet and money is the root of ALL evil as far as I'm concerned. We are living in extremely dangerous times. So much to the point that I'm afraid of the next 20 years of my life not only for me but more importantly for my family and it's not just money, it's the direction we are headed in.


I'll leave the whole pessimistic thing at that and go back to how I want you to understand that just because I call my wife a hottie, that it doesn't mean that I disrespect her, it's because she really is a hottie and I am so proud of her and her hard work that I cant help but brag. We have something together that a lot of couples have a seriously hard time with and that is TRUST. Trust in my opinion is one of the BIGGEST factors in a succesful marriage in the long run. Yes, she does get a bit purturbed at me every once in a while and let's me know and I respond in kind.


At the same time though, she know's that when I call her HOTTIE, I mean it, so much that it's nothing BUT a good thing and an example albeit small of the big picture, how much I love and appreciate her.


This year has been EXTREMELY trying for me so far in more ways than I could ever imagine and my life is in a huge fragile state right now. So much that I have a really hard time keeping my own self in grasp. If I didn't have her, I would have been done a long time ago.


You probably haven't catched the posts I've made about how important she is to me and how much I love her and how happy I am to have a woman like her but I have. I love my family more than anyone will ever know and I would give up everything in a nanosecond to assure that they have a safe, happy, and healthy life as long as I can provide.


Hopefully the time will never come that I cannot provide and those two words are my worst nightmare, so much so, that like I said, years are being taken off of my life because of my inability to control how much I freak out about tomorrow everyday because I want to make sure that I'm doing everything I can with even some of the wrong decisions I've made to be a good father, husband, and best friend.


So, with that being said, time to change the subject.


I tried the Extron tonight and thank GOD my G90's snapped back to the same memories, but this did not improve the MINOR streaking I'm getting on certain ratings screens and FBI warnings nor did it do anything else better than the NEC.


Do you think that you might be able to find the time to take a look at the switcher and do some work to improve the video chain? I have an extra one here that I can send you, but I have no output cards left as they are all in my main switcher. I will have to try and hunt down an output card for you to inspect and see what you can do, but it will help to check out the rest of the switcher along with the power supply as well.


It's not like I should be worrying about it in the first place because as you saw, my setup is fully resolving 1080P and at this point, I am just nit picking, but it would be nice to get rid of the last of the small flaws in my setup.


Just like we talked about, my display is more than plenty sharp and actually more sharp than Art's stack by a slight margin. The good thing about that is, I always thought that Art's stack was MORE than plenty sharp and it's ability to resolve 1080P for HD content was and is more than sufficient.


To be able to get rid of those very few times that my system streaks would be nice though so that even the best of the best could come in my home in the next couple of years before my tubes fry and say, damn, that is awesome.










Not like it's not being said now.

















I'm really looking foward to coming out and seeing you and everyone else again in October and I can't wait to share some good times once again as well as friendship and conversation.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

FINALLY got around to watching 300 tonight. It's OK. Not as good as all the hype I thought it would be at all.


Gladiator was a much better film in every aspect. Looking foward to that coming out on HD/BD.


Anywho, here is some shots........


----------



## overclkr

























































Enjoy.


Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff,

My PA CCW permit just arrived. I went packing in Shererville today!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> My PA CCW permit just arrived. I went packing in Shererville today!!!



You BASTARD!!!!


You didn't stop by???










I would have kicked it out in the "undeveloped" area of my place with you to dump some copper.
























All is well? We need to hit the outdoor range before it gets cold. It's coming soon. 1st Bears game is tomorrow.










Cliffy


----------



## Kipp Jones

I am not a fan of the unannounced stop by. If I knew you would have been around I would have called. Yes, we are going to the range soon!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones

All is very well, how about you? New gig yet???


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, sorry, was wrapped up a bit and needed some time to think about what I wanted to say to you in response.
> 
> 
> Yes, I completely understand what you say when you talk about a certain level of respect when it comes to marriage, your significant other, and morals.
> 
> 
> Dont take this the wrong way because it is easy to read something in a forum and take it the wrong way because the actual feelings that go along with the words are not easily read and I just want to make sure that you dont think I'm being rude or ignorant toward you, because I'm not. Were buds dude. It's as easy as that.
> 
> 
> My wife is an amazing woman and I want you to know that I dont just go around every forum on the internet proclaiming her a hottie (just a couple of forums).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hide this from her nor do I ever disrespect her to the point that if she came to me tomorrow and asked me to never refer to her as a hottie ever again would I say no.
> 
> 
> She knows everything I do. I point out everything to her. She knows my weakness', my strength, my likes, my dislikes, and everything about me. This is why we make such a good team. I hope that when I am your age, I can truly say the same in regards to your comments about age and how happy you are with your relashionship because like me, I'm sure you know how hard it is these days to make ends meet and money is the root of ALL evil as far as I'm concerned. We are living in extremely dangerous times. So much to the point that I'm afraid of the next 20 years of my life not only for me but more importantly for my family and it's not just money, it's the direction we are headed in.
> 
> 
> I'll leave the whole pessimistic thing at that and go back to how I want you to understand that just because I call my wife a hottie, that it doesn't mean that I disrespect her, it's because she really is a hottie and I am so proud of her and her hard work that I cant help but brag. We have something together that a lot of couples have a seriously hard time with and that is TRUST. Trust in my opinion is one of the BIGGEST factors in a succesful marriage in the long run. Yes, she does get a bit purturbed at me every once in a while and let's me know and I respond in kind.
> 
> 
> At the same time though, she know's that when I call her HOTTIE, I mean it, so much that it's nothing BUT a good thing and an example albeit small of the big picture, how much I love and appreciate her.
> 
> 
> This year has been EXTREMELY trying for me so far in more ways than I could ever imagine and my life is in a huge fragile state right now. So much that I have a really hard time keeping my own self in grasp. If I didn't have her, I would have been done a long time ago.
> 
> 
> You probably haven't catched the posts I've made about how important she is to me and how much I love her and how happy I am to have a woman like her but I have. I love my family more than anyone will ever know and I would give up everything in a nanosecond to assure that they have a safe, happy, and healthy life as long as I can provide.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the time will never come that I cannot provide and those two words are my worst nightmare, so much so, that like I said, years are being taken off of my life because of my inability to control how much I freak out about tomorrow everyday because I want to make sure that I'm doing everything I can with even some of the wrong decisions I've made to be a good father, husband, and best friend



Thanks for this. It helps to also see and understand things in a broader realm. So now I see how a relationship can be so powerful that it can also allow for youthful ness to still abound. Again, I apologize for bringing this out, but there was a time when I saw women as sex objects, and it took me quite some time for that to change. I remember looking back and thinking about how many that may have been hurt or abused by me, simply because I only saw things one way. Growing up for me was a huge task. The biggest obstacles that I had in life was respecting woman. It took me awhile to come to grips with that, and when I did, I settled down into marriage. And since then I've been Pro-Family and pro respect of women and marriage. Since being married, it has been the biggest struggle I've ever had to grow up and be an adult. There's still a lot of things I would want to do, but because of my love for my family, I've had to always put my desires aside for the betterment of my family. Not something I've always felt like doing, but something that I've always gained from in the long run.


In other words, I see you as I see myself. Without my wife, I would be a knucklehead waiting for the next disaster. I now know after meeting Amy, the same may apply to you. The women that was capable of taming me for these many years deserve her props. It was just a real pleasure for me to also see another knucklehead being held together by a strong woman. It's good to know I'm not by myself.


Ok, enough of that.




> Quote:
> I tried the Extron tonight and thank GOD my G90's snapped back to the same memories, but this did not improve the MINOR streaking I'm getting on certain ratings screens and FBI warnings nor did it do anything else better than the NEC.
> 
> 
> Do you think that you might be able to find the time to take a look at the switcher and do some work to improve the video chain? I have an extra one here that I can send you, but I have no output cards left as they are all in my main switcher. I will have to try and hunt down an output card for you to inspect and see what you can do, but it will help to check out the rest of the switcher along with the power supply as well.
> 
> 
> It's not like I should be worrying about it in the first place because as you saw, my setup is fully resolving 1080P and at this point, I am just nit picking, but it would be nice to get rid of the last of the small flaws in my setup.
> 
> 
> Just like we talked about, my display is more than plenty sharp and actually more sharp than Art's stack by a slight margin. The good thing about that is, I always thought that Art's stack was MORE than plenty sharp and it's ability to resolve 1080P for HD content was and is more than sufficient.
> 
> 
> To be able to get rid of those very few times that my system streaks would be nice though so that even the best of the best could come in my home in the next couple of years before my tubes fry and say, damn, that is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it's not being said now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking foward to coming out and seeing you and everyone else again in October and I can't wait to share some good times once again as well as friendship and conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




I'm still amazed at how well that stacked looked. Especially the sharpness that was on the screen. And yes, please send me the switcher. I would definitely like to look at cleaning it up. Though your setup was awesome, I still think that NEC is your weakest link.


Tell your family I said Hi, especially Blake. And I'm really looking forward to seeing you out in October. I know Amy would hate to be separate from the kids, but it would be nice if you could also bring her. I'll let William know to put you two up.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Wow! Once again Cliff,you have out done yourself with those screen shots. Honestly I think these are consistantly the most impressive ever on the forum.Must be the camera.

















I also want to give you a hand for your post about calling your wife a hottie and how bragging about her is a way of showing your respect and appreciation for her and her work keeping herself in condition. Living in Michigan ( one the most out of shape places on the planet) I know that it's like running up steam to do what she does. Knowing you, I understand completely and I hope you know that my comments about her are appreciation as well.


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was just a real pleasure for me to also see another knucklehead being held together by a strong woman. It's good to know I'm not by myself.



You hit the nail on the head!































I'm telling you man, if it wasn't for her, I'd either be in jail or a homeless bum or dead right now.

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! Once again Cliff,you have out done yourself with those screen shots. Honestly I think these are consistantly the most impressive ever on the forum.Must be the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to give you a hand for your post about calling your wife a hottie and how bragging about her is a way of showing your respect and appreciation for her and her work keeping herself in condition. Living in Michigan ( one the most out of shape places on the planet) I know that it's like running up steam to do what she does. Knowing you, I understand completely and I hope you know that my comments about her are appreciation as well.
> 
> 
> Art



Thanks my friend, and thanks to you and Ken for giving me the knowledge to get to this point.










Oh, by the way, I welcome the comments. After reading them, I go upstairs and well, HIT IT!!!!!!































I cant wait to see your new setup. You truly will have a personal IMAX.

*AZEEZ! LIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!*

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipp Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All is very well, how about you? New gig yet???



Unfortunately, no. I'm keeping very busy though and that's a good thing. I should be good through the end of the year minimum.


Dude, I don't see you on the list for Art's meet. Are you not able to make it?


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I can only imagine how it looked in person.


Hey taking that F113 back, buying an array of PB13 Ultras sold off my Servo 15v2. This should be pretty interesting.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how it looked in person.
> 
> 
> Hey taking that F113 back, buying an array of PB13 Ultras sold off my Servo 15v2. This should be pretty interesting.



Your going to have to incase your RS1 in concrete.
























Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I think I have that issue figured out... but yeah I need to beef up the mounting. From what I've been told the PB13 Ultra is equal to 1.5 PB12/2's at certain Fq. Not sure if I'm going to start with 2 or 3 of them, the double will come next year so maybe two of these to start.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I have that issue figured out... but yeah I need to beef up the mounting. From what I've been told the PB13 Ultra is equal to 1.5 PB12/2's at certain Fq. Not sure if I'm going to start with 2 or 3 of them, the double will come next year so maybe two of these to start.



Dude your sound is going to be DA BOMB. I like it better than mine right now minus the subs. Your full range is kicking ass and taking names dude. I love how it sounds with both music and movies.


Tell me if you think this would be a good idea:


I'm thinking about beefing up my surrounds with your surrounds, getting another KLF-C7 center speaker and putting it on top of the other one, and buying 4 Carver PM 1.5 Amplifiers. Of course, I would need a processor, but I think that would be a most excellent start.


What are your thoughts????










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

I don't like it at all. You really want the LCRs to be the same. I can't stress this enough.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't like it at all. You really want the LCRs to be the same. I can't stress this enough.



You dont think that two horns and 4 8 inch woofers for a center channel will do the trick?


The KLF30 is a very hard speaker to come by especially when I only need one.


Talk to me big dog. Explain.


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm now to sure but I think Mark is referring to the cabinet structure. From what I have read it's better to have all three channels the same, since each cabinet has it's own characteristics. Cabinet effects can be reduced or eliminated with a baffle wall. But then again what do I know I used different cabinet for the center...


On the subject of the surrounds I had the RS7's before going with the RS62's. Now in my honest opinion the RS62's sound better, they offer a more even sound. I've seen where some people say the new R series have a different sound than the older R series but I can't hear any miss matching. I have a second pair of RS62's in the works, for the back channels, so it should sound even better. We seem to both like the sound of the horns behind the SMX screen so I feel comfortable suggesting the new Klipsch to you.


Honestly if you go with good speakers, that blend well I don't think you can go wrong. Calibration really helped my sound, I can't wait to get it done by a pro. Once I have all the toys in I'm going to have the room modeled, and professionally calibrated.


Those are nice amps, as we talked they put out some wattage. I too will beef up my amp soon enough, at this time I'm thinking 300x7 from Adcom or 200x7 from B&K. Bi amping the fronts, I'll need amps for the surrounds as well. When it's all said an done I'll probably end up with a version of the LAKE EQ in there as well.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm now to sure but I think Mark is referring to the cabinet structure. From what I have read it's better to have all three channels the same, since each cabinet has it's own characteristics. Cabinet effects can be reduced or eliminated with a baffle wall. But then again what do I know I used different cabinet for the center...
> 
> 
> On the subject of the surrounds I had the RS7's before going with the RS62's. Now in my honest opinion the RS62's sound better, they offer a more even sound. I've seen where some people say the new R series have a different sound than the older R series but I can't hear any miss matching. I have a second pair of RS62's in the works, for the back channels, so it should sound even better. We seem to both like the sound of the horns behind the SMX screen so I feel comfortable suggesting the new Klipsch to you.
> 
> 
> Honestly if you go with good speakers, that blend well I don't think you can go wrong. Calibration really helped my sound, I can't wait to get it done by a pro. Once I have all the toys in I'm going to have the room modeled, and professionally calibrated.
> 
> 
> Those are nice amps, as we talked they put out some wattage. I too will beef up my amp soon enough, at this time I'm thinking 300x7 from Adcom or 200x7 from B&K. Bi amping the fronts, I'll need amps for the surrounds as well. When it's all said an done I'll probably end up with a version of the LAKE EQ in there as well.



Yes, I was blasted with the same advice last weekend, but trying to hunt down a single KLF30 will be a pain in the ass.


I think that adding another center and adjusting the frequency across 4 8" drivers will more than suffice.


I want to get your surrounds for sure and I'm still torn on the new 94 series coming out from Pioneer and going the stand alone amplification route.


Klipsch rocks aint it????


Must throw in SVS as well. Gotta love that mid bass that the SVS subs add to the mix.............


Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

In a commercial movie theater, the three front speakers are usually identical. Large horns blasting through the perforated screen.


The THX standard in pertinent part for HTs is three identical speakers, each with wide horizontal dispersion and narrow vertical dispersion.


Unless the three fronts are identical you will lose image specificity and depth.


Its the illusion of the sound coming from the actors mouth regardless of where the actor is located on the sound stage. Since this is all fake in movies anyway, the illusion depends first on the quality of the sound engineering, then on having the correct speaker set up to let you reproduce it. THIS REQUIRES THREE IDENTICAL FRONT SPEAKERS. The sound engineers when they mastered the film, monitored their work on a three identical speakers set up, usually in a LEDE room environment.


Cliffy In your theater do this and make sure all three front speakers are close to the screen.


In a small HT (one with only a few rows), the vertical dispersion specification is not very important. Further, unless the side walls are adequately treated to ensure that no row hears sound reflexted from the side walls, the wide horizontal dispersio requirement may work against you. The idea is to have all listeners hear only direct sound and to hear it staged correctly regardless of where seated in a row.


----------



## Gannon

Buy a pair and have a spare!


You know you're gonna blow one of 'em up at some point anyways...might as well plan ahead.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Buy a pair and have a spare!
> 
> 
> You know you're gonna blow one of 'em up at some point anyways...might as well plan ahead.



LOL. Yeah, I suppose that would be a good idea. It's just the cost factor I'm looking at as well. I can get another center channel for 250 bucks off of Ebay vs. over a grand for a pair of KLF-30's.


Looks like its time to start digging around a bit and see what I can come up with.........


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Blow them up, I don't want to be there when that happens. My god even 250 watts into my Rf7's is enough make ears implode.


----------



## mark haflich

I am sure a Klipsch dealer could order 1/2 pair. Klipsch has a 5 year warranty, So buying a spare speaker for its replacemernt drivers wouldn't make much sense. Wish I had a spare 30 for you. I have a whole room filled with NIB Klipsch from when I used to be a dealer. But alas, no 30s.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am sure a Klipsch dealer could order 1/2 pair. Klipsch has a 5 year warranty, So buying a spare speaker for its replacemernt drivers wouldn't make much sense. Wish I had a spare 30 for you. I have a whole room filled with NIB Klipsch from when I used to be a dealer. But alas, no 30s.



What do you have big dog?


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Single Black RF7?? Sells his RC64







hell for the price of the RC64 I should have just bought a second set of Rf7's


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The biggest problem with Cliffy's HT is that it is a couple of feet too small for two rows of HT seats. The biggest problem with Cliffy from what certain others tell me (fortunately I have no first hand knowledge here) is that his Johmson is too big, but maybe that explains what such an ugly dude is doing with such a hottie wife.
> 
> 
> Pitty her though.
> 
> 
> Honey he yells every time he puts on a new HD DVD or Bluray, "Drop everything and come down to the HT. Look at those blacks!"
> 
> 
> "Not tonight honey. Your blacks are the best but I've got a head ache. I'm so lucky you chose me, you CRT stud."



I missed this one..


I see what Gino meant in the following post about the forum still being moderated.


This coming from one of the younger guys I can understand, but from someone who's 61 years old..


----------



## mark haflich

First of all, I am 62! not 61.


And that post was not intended to be offensive in the slightest way.


No bad words were used. Were all friends here. I am sure Cliffy and his wife would have absolutely no problem with me saying anything I said in that post. OK maybe Cliffy would resent my observation about the length of his HT. One does normally have to use the space available.


If Cliffy or his wife has any problem with the post, PM me and I will remove it.


----------



## mp20748

Try not to jump on every ride at the amusement part the next time it comes to town.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First of all, I am 62! not 61.
> 
> 
> And that post was not intended to be offensive in the slightest way.
> 
> 
> No bad words were used. Were all friends here. I am sure Cliffy and his wife would have absolutely no problem with me saying anything I said in that post. OK maybe Cliffy would resent my observation about the length of his HT. One does normally have to use the space available.
> 
> 
> If Cliffy or his wife has any problem with the post, PM me and I will remove it.



LOL. No, and I'm sure you remember my reply. All is good.


Mark,


I think I'm going to jump on that 94 series. When will you guys be getting them?


Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. Dunno. Soon. They are on order.


Parker. I only ride the Merry Go Round at my age, although I haven't moved to the stationary animals yet, still riding the ones that go up and down and still reaching for that golden ring (free ride if you get one) if any one remembers that part of the old merry go rounds.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

What Cliff is getting the 94 Series... Duh I have the 84... Darn now I'll have to go Pre/Pro







Bah plan to do that anyway some day. You'll be pretty happy with that 94 Cliff I really like my 84.


----------

